# Midnight:  Peril in Arbordale



## Toric_Arthendain (May 27, 2003)

The Northlands are cold this early autumn, colder than at any time this early in the season in recent memory.  Many argue that it is ALWAYS cold in the northern reaches of Eredane, despite the season.  The real old-timers know better though.  They know that this coming winter is shaping up to be the coldest in the last 100 years.  A thin blanket of snow already covers the land as far south as the northern shores of the Sea of Pelluria.

Those that live north of the great inland sea live a hard life.  The harsh weather is just another challenge.  And so it goes for the residents of Arbordale, a smallish village located some 200 miles to the southwest of the ruined city of Cale and about 50 miles due east of the trees of the Veradeen.

Arbordale has a population of about 150, including those that live outside the village proper but still close enough that they are in town from time to time.  The village is populated entirely by Dornish and Erenlander humans, with the exception of Miri, the halfling innkeeper.  Miri has been left alone by the forces of the Shadow for two reasons...she is old and unable to serve as a slave and she is an excellent cook.  Even the goblins and orcs that roam through town on occasion enjoy her cooking.  Miri is none too pleased about serving their kind but she does so, only because it keeps her inn , as well as the town, from incurring the wrath of the Shadow's forces.  The residents are very tolerant of outsiders and have even been known to harbor members of "outlawed" races.  

The forces of the Shadow have no permanent presence in the village.  Orcs and goblins pass through roughly every few weeks.  The village has seen the occasional Legate but not frequently by any means.  For the most part, the villagers are left in peace.  The village is too small to be of any strategic value.  Certainly it is close to the Veradeen but not close enough to be used to stage attacks on the elves...at least not yet.

Recently, rumor has it that the village is experiencing some rather peculiar problems.  Peculiar because for 100 years, the village has mostly escaped the notice of the forces of the Shadow, remaining relatively peaceful.  The rumors speak of several unexplained deaths in the last few weeks.  Some obscure rumors label these deaths as murders.  Who would be killing the residents of an  unimportant village?  And how are they escaping notice in such a small community?  Several prominent villagers, including Miri, have put out the call for SOMEONE to come and help them get to the bottom of this mystery...

OOC:  Okay folks, feel free to write your introductory posts.  Those that are connected by their backgrounds can be together at the start if you guys want.  Everyone can be assumed to have been operating in the vicinity of Arbordale at least for a short time and some of you might even have been to the village a few times, although not in the last few weeks. Rather than me forcing you all into the situation from the start, I decided to write the post and allow you all to decide what you have been doing in the area up until now.  This makes it easier for you guys to introduce your characters to the story.  Have fun and be as creative as you want as long as you all ultimately end up in and around Arbordale.


----------



## maddmic (May 27, 2003)

Kuknar was puzzled by what the old man had told him the night before.  He had stopped at a small tavern in a tiny town on his way west.  Knowing that he had still not reached his destination, Kuknar was prepared to leave and resume his journeys when an old man sat at his table.  In an almost inaudible tone, this man told him something very strange.  "A town, west of here.  An old woman looks for aid.  It is the answer to the question that troubles you.  See the sign and you will have truely begun your journey."  With that, the old man got up and left the tavern.  Kuknar sat and tried to make sense of what had been said.  

      Still on the road, he had seen no sign.  It had been four weeks since the old man had filled his mind with more questions than answers.  At dawn one morning, he came upon yet another town, but this time he heard a cawing and saw two crows sitting on a branch.  One crow clearly had the eye of an orc in it's mouth, just waiting for it's companion to be distracted so that it could eat it.  The second crow seemed a bit spooked and flew into the town and came to rest on the roof of an inn.  Ensuring that the hood of his cloak was pulled up and his face was hidden, he began to walk into the town.  Opening the door to the tavern, Kuknar looked around and then approached the bar.  

      There was nobody at the bar, but then a faint voice came from the kitchen area.  "I'll be right out."  Waiting patiently, Kuknar absentmindedly played with the orc teeth strung together with pieces of leather hanging from the handle of his axe.  Not more than a minute later, an old halfling lady came out to the bar.  "Welcome to Arbordale stranger.  What can I get for you?"  Kuknar was shocked to say the least.  Clearing his throat he replied in a hushed tone.  "Actually I believe that I have come here to help you."  He then looks around and continues.  "I don't have much to give you, but I would like the closest thing you have to a stout dwarven ale.  It helps take the edge off of the cold." 

OOC:
Kuknar will keep his hood up not revealing his race unless she insists.  If she wants to see what he is, then he will be careful not to allow any others around to see.

* Description :*  Dressed in typical leathers of a barbarian when weather allows it.  Given the current situation, he is covered from head to toe in winter gear, including gloves.  Kuknar's skin is almost gray, which betrays the fact that he's neither orc, nor dwarf.  His facial features are also somewhat in between the two races with his lower canines not being quite as big as an orcs, but harder to conceal than typical dwarven teeth.  His hair is shaved on the sides and back while long and mostly unkept on top.  His beard while not as full as a dwarf is still long and only covering his chin.  It is almost always seperated into two 6" strands.  His short frame supports his mass with buldging muscles that would indicate he is a very strong individual.

_edit: description added_


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 27, 2003)

With winter coming, orc hunting season was almost at a close. Although the brood of Izrador never stopped traveling from their northern home down to the war-torn edges of Erethor, the snows of winter made it too dangerous and difficult to pick off an orc or two and disappear into the landscape.

_If only I could fly,_ Alhadriel thought.

As if stirred by that thought, Epherial took to his wings, obviously startled by something she had sensed. Alhadrial could feel the bird's nervousness and tightened his grip on the icewood between his hands. It had been eight hours or more since he waylaid the orc band that had been traveling along the edges of the Veradeen. He had slain them all from afar with his bow, but he could still smell their stench--as foul while they lived as after he had pierced their tough flesh.

The crows had been circling the bodies for an hour now, hoping to get one last good meal before winter descended. It took only seconds for his sharp elven eyes to lock onto what had spooked Epherial. A lone traveler, shorter than an orc but just as stout and wrapped in tattered winter gear, approached the site of his latest slaughter. Alhadriel tensed but did not move, hoping the traveler was not sympathetic to the Shadow. After a few moments the traveler seemed to take interest in a bird and move along.

_He probably doesn't know that the crows make for bad eating,_ Alhadriel thought.

Epherial returned once the traveler was out of sight, landing without a sound on Alhadrial's shoulder. Alhadrial turned to leave, feeding the owl on his shoulder from a sack at his belt. The two would travel back to Veradeen now to prepare for winter--there was no more to be done here until the snows began to melt. Creatures from the Highhorns would descend during the winter months to plague the elven holdfasts, looking for an easy meal and the warmth of the homewood trees. There was plenty for an elf to do within the forest. But just then, Alhadrial heard a voice.

"_Your work here is not complete,_" it said. "_The traveler had the right of it._"

Alhadrial's face would have paled had it any color.

_No,_ he thought, _it cannot be._

"_Yes, Alhadriel,_" it said, as if replying to his silent musings. "_Your people need you but your path does not lie in their direction. Go north and seek the tiny light within the darkness._"

Epherial fluttered her wings, annoyed that her feeding had suddenly stopped and sensing her master's uneasiness. Alhadrial handed the snow owl another bit of meat as he spoke to no one in particular.

"_Fifty miles from the wood, and I can still hear the Whisper..._"


----------



## Mirth (May 28, 2003)

Elidur stood in the ankle-deep snow watching the raven walk about on the roof of the inn. _That short one certainly looked to be a dwarf underneath all that wrapping, but I've never seen one so broad before... And what is a dwarf doing so far afield from the eastern stonehalls?_ Looking up at the branch of the tree above him, he tikk-tikked softly and the other raven skipped down onto his shoulder, dropping its fleshy bounty into the Dorn's palm, the lidless black eye staring back at him. Cursing, Elidur squeezed his fist and relished the resulting squish before tikk-tikking again, sending the raven away towards its brother.

The Dorn scrubbed his soiled hand on the snow, then retrieved an apple from his saddlebag. Offering it to Calog, he reached up to scratch the grey horse's withers. "We'd best find out why we're needed here, I suppose," he mumbled as he gathered together the horse's reins. The loud cawing of the ravens drew his attention upward again, just as the alabaster owl alighted on another branch above and stared down at him. 

So strange a sight was the owl during the daylight, that immediately Elidur knew something was wrong. Drawing his bow, the Dorn crouched beside Calog and scouted the area. It was only on his second pass that he saw the Erunsil staring at him a few yards away. The elf made a quick motion with his hand.

Snow sprinkled the Dorn's shoulder and hair as Epherial took to the sky once more and flew back to his master. Smiling, Elidur stood, slung his bow over his shoulder and moved his hands in return, [patrol sign] Greetings. Friend. [/patrol sign]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 29, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

It had been a hard journey. He had nearly been captured several times during his escape. Then agian a couple days ago as he made his way slowly toward the elven lands. The only stroke of luck was that he did manage to liberate a decent horse and some heavy winter furs, even if they did stink of orc a little. The cold was begun taking it's toll. Both Dane and his mount were fading fast, he was sure this was the end. That's when he noticed the swirls of smoke raising into the air off ahead. The type of swirls made by chimey's, or at least in Danes exauhsted mind that was the only solution. Lucky for him he had stubbled blindly upon the town of Arbordale, one of the few places he might safly rest and recoup himself. After what seemed an eternity Dane dismounted outside what appeared to be an inn. Dane, staggering slightly made his way into the inn, going to the bar and leaning heavly apon it, he addressed the female Halfling behind it. "Good evening, Lady. It would seem i'm badly in need of food, rest, and a place for my mount. Unfortuantly all i can offer in exchange is to work off my debt. What say you, Lady?"


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

Darius finished tending the small boy, injured in his flight from a roving band of orc.  “There,” he said to the boy, “be more careful next time, I can’t fix a broken neck.  Now I’m certain your family is concerned for you, return home and let them see that you are well.”  

Darius shivered in the cold air, realizing just how cold his body was now that he was done working.  Darius had kept his scarf about him and was thickly bundled in winter clothes . . . or at least he was until he started tending the boy.  His heavy winter coat lay on the ground with his gloves and undercoat on top.  The winter clothing did make it much easier to conceal his race and appearance.  _It was just too constricting to work, I have to be able to move, _ Darius reasoned with himself.  Nevertheless, he had to work quickly to bundle up again for Thrarn will be returning soon.

Thrarn, his friend and traveling companion, had scouted ahead, tracking the orc that had inadvertently causing the boy harm.  Not that they wouldn’t have killed him if they had found him.  But luckily, Darius, or more to the point Thrarn had found him and Darius had healed him – with ‘poultices’ of course.  

As he bundled up, Darius thought it was odd to find yet another wounded . . . Darius had ranged far on this journey tending those in need, avenging those his aid had come too late for.  The wounded were almost a trail in and of themselves.  Darius had set out on this journey to gather some herbs that would not survive the winter to support his healing skills but had no real destination in mind.  Someone or something had a destination in mind for him though . . . _and I hope it has an inn because I’m freezing and need to thaw out before too much longer, _thought Darius, awaiting Thrarn’s return.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 29, 2003)

Pressing forward against the cold biting wind, Thrarn wheezed as the frigid air burned his scarred lungs.  The pain made him think back to how his family was slain many years ago.  Looking into the wind, a tear trickled down his face.  Ever since he was badly burned, his eyes always seemed to water and the wind in his face wasn’t helping any.  Squinting to see better he worriedly looked at the black dots in the sky ahead.  It could only mean one thing with as many crows circling as he could see in the distance.  Somebody or something lay dead on the road ahead and the birds were enjoying a meal. 

Looking down at the fresh tracks in the snow, Thrarn uneasily crept forward.  He could see four unique sets of footprints in the snow.  The first two were somewhat old and were defiantly that if two Orc’s traveling together.  The second was what appeared to be that of a smaller but fairly heavy man.   Finally the last was the gangly Orc that he had been tracking for a short time now.   Thrarn thought back to his friend Darius who was aiding a boy that the Orc attacked a mile or so down the road behind him.  _“What a fool of a boy out playing in the snow so far from his home. “_ Thrarn thought to himself.   

Fingering his nocked arrow, Thrarn pressed forward.  Cursing the wind that stung his lungs and eyes as he tried to see what was ahead

It now looked as though the Orc was following its next victim.  Hopefully he would catch up to it before it could make its move on the unexpecting lone traveler.  

Entering a small patch of trees that the road passed through, Thrarn finally found what he was looking for.  Ahead of him on the other side of the trees lay the bodies of two dead Orcs.  From what he could see an arrow to each of their chest’s brought them down.  The lone traveler stood over their bodies.  Though he could not see anything, Thrarn also sensed something in the woods beyond the traveler.   
But what he was more interested in was the Orc that was directly in front of him.  It was hiding by a large tree and was preparing to fire a bolt from its crossbow as the traveler watched a pair of crows fight over an eye that they had pulled from the dead Orcs skull.  

With careful aim, Thrarn drew back his mighty bow and let the arrow fly.  The arrow struck the Orc in the back of the head, pinning it to the tree with a spine tingling *thunk*.  The sound did not faze the strange looking traveler but the presence in the woods that he had sensed earlier was now made apparent.  The flutter of the Snow Owls wings gave the position of the Elf away that was holding it.  Thrarn now knew what killed the two Orcs in the field.

_“Who were these two men?”_ Thrarn thought. “No matter, if they were enemies to him, the Orcs would not be in the condition they were in now.

Noting the smoke from a chimney in the distance and now feeling that there was no longer a threat in the area, Thrarns thoughts turned back to his friend Darius.  With a sense of haste, Thrarn turned and quickly ran back down the road to find his friend once again.  He would tell him of what he had found and hopefully they would be able to get out of this blasted wind if only for a minute or two.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 29, 2003)

The inn, simply called Miri's Place on the sign hanging over the door, was a large two story building, the largest in the small village.  Inside, there was a common room that served as the only tavern for the village, a place to eat and for the locals to gather in.  There were a dozen rough wooden tables scattered around the fairly large room.  A bar, made of some exotic looking wood, stretched across the wall on the opposite side of the entrance.  To the left of the bar was a large fireplace, with a roaring fire burning within.  There was a single door behind the bar and a staircase to the right of the bar leading up to the second floor.  No other patrons were present in the common room, possibly because of the early hour.

Upon seeing Kuknar, the elderly halfling woman approached the highly polished bar, a bit of a smile visible on her weathered, wrinkled face.  She was easily pushing 200 years old and walked with a stoop, her ancient bones creaking audibly.

"Welcome to Arbordale stranger. What can I get for you?" she asked.  

Kuknar was shocked to say the least. Clearing his throat he replied in a hushed tone. "Actually I believe that I have come here to help you." He then looks around and continues. "I don't have much to give you, but I would like the closest thing you have to a stout dwarven ale. It helps take the edge off of the cold." 

"Come to help me, have you?" she asked.  Not waiting for an answer, she turned to the large casks behind the bar.  Grabbing a mug from underneath the bar with one gnarled hand, she proceeded to fill it with something from one of the casks.  "This should be what you're looking for, stranger," she said, handing the mug to Kuknar.  "The name's Miri.  What should I call you?"

Before Kuknar could reply, the door to the inn was again thrown open and another stranger entered.  The clean shaven man dressed in dark forest colors approached the bar.  Ignoring Kuknar, he spoke to Miri.  "Good evening, Lady. It would seem I'm badly in need of food, rest, and a place for my mount. Unfortuantly all I can offer in exchange is to work off my debt. What say you, Lady?"

Turning to Dane, Miri smiled.  "Lady is a bit too formal," she said with a chuckle, "Please call me Miri."  Again the gnarled hand produced a mug from beneath the bar and again she filled it, from the same cask that she had filled Kuknar's mug.  She placed it in front of Dane.  She looked back and forth between Kuknar and Dane.  "You both know my name, what should I call you?"

Outside the entrance to the inn, Alhadrial and Elidur watched as a human, shivering with cold, tied off his mount and entered the building.  As he opened the door, they both noticed the warm glow coming from within.  That inviting glow was enough to spur both to get in out of the cold morning.  The skies were cloudy and hinted that more snow was coming.

Miri smiled a knowing smile when Alhadrial and Elidur entered the inn.  She beckoned both over to the bar to join the other two already standing there.  Before either could say anything, she had produced two more mugs filled with the same drink she had given to Kuknar and Dane.  Looking over the four strangers standing at the bar, she said, "Drink up.  It'll warm your innards!" Looking at Alhadrial and Elidur, she said, "Miri is my name.  What are yours?" she asked and then added cryptically, "Two more should be coming shortly."

As if in answer, the door was again opened, letting in some of the cold.  Two more strangers entered dressed in furs, hats and other cold weather gear.  Again Miri repeated the process of getting drinks and introducing herself.

Miri smiled once the six people were settled at the bar with their drinks.  "Welcome strangers to Arbordale and Miri's Place.  Know that you will have beds to sleep in out of the cold, food to eat and drinks to warm your bellies."


----------



## maddmic (May 29, 2003)

Kuknar watched as man after man entered the establishment.  He was visibly confused at the older lady's comments.  As the two newest members entered, he thought to himself.  _'Perhaps I am truely in the place I need to be and the first leg of my journey has ended.'_  Kuknar took a sip of his ale, hoping that it was something close to what he was acustomed to.  Once Miri had welcomed them all, he decided to speak up.  In a gruff voice, Kuknar began.  "It is nice to find a friend so far away from my home.  For that I am greatful Miri.  My name is Kuknar and I have traveled far from the East.  At one time I made my home in the mountains with my mother and uncle, however something that I cannot explain has led me here." 

Clearing his throat and taking another sip of the ale, he continued.  "I would normally not speak so openly in the company of strangers, but if you were waiting for them, then perhaps they have been brought here for the same reasons.  I began this strange journey at the request of my mother.  She told me that I should travel west and I would know that I had reached my destination when I saw a sign.  Along the way I have encountered many things that I thought were strange including an old man who had assured me that I had not reached my destination yet.  He also assured me that I would meet an older lady who required assistance.  Upon seeing the crows outside carrying an eye of an Orc I felt a tug to enter this place, for I believe that this is my destination." 

Seeing the different races assembled in the room, he felt that he was as safe from the shadow as possible in these times.  Pulling back the hood of his cloak, he revealed his dworgish features.  "As I said before, my name is Kuknar, slayer of Orcs, and member of the Durgis Clan.  I hail from the Kaladrun Mountains to the east and I have come here to kill my father."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 30, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"I go by the name Swift, Miri. Thank you for the hospitality. In return i'll be happy to aid you however i may. As to my origins, for now let me just say i come from far to the south and my road has been a long one." Dane nods his head slirghtly and lifts his mug to the others seated at the bar before taking a drink.


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2003)

Darius looked in slight surprise to Thrarn at the apparent meeting about to start - and even moreso that he and Thrarn were to be included in the meeting.  He leaned into the Thrarn and quietly asked, "You know anyone here?"

Standing at around five foot was about the only description that was certain for Darius.  The layers of clothing, winter wear, bags, pouchs and packs, hid almost everything else about him.  Others could note that he wore both a longbow slung over his shoulder and a scabbard at his belt.

"Are we interrupting a meeting?" Darius asked in Trader's Tongue.

Uncertain of whether to remove the layers that were starting to make him _too warm_, Darius scanned the inn looking for potential trouble, as well as an additional way out of the inn.  

The welcoming nature of Miri, the host, and the confidence in Thrarn and himself should these people want to cause trouble, Darius said, "Good food and a stout drink are a treasure to me at this time.  My name is Darius . . ."

Darius claimed a chair and began the task of unwrapping himself of the layers he wore.  Underneath, a wood elf began to take shape - the pouches, bags, and sword stayed with him.  The scarf and hat were within easy reach should someone unwelcome enter the inn.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 30, 2003)

When Thrarn sees so many others inside, he pulls his cloak down over his face to hide his features even more.  While he was used to the way he looked, many others were grotesqued by it.
Motioning towards Kuknar , Thrarn whispers "That is the lone traveler I spoke of, otherwise no, I do not know them"

"I am Thrarn" he then states in a quiet raspy voice.  Not easily trusting strangers he gives as little information as possible.  Following Darius he too begins to remove clothing but leaves his cloak on to cover his face.  Wrapping up his clothing, he places it into his backpack and then has a seat at the table.


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 30, 2003)

Alhadrial finished his sweep of the room, sniffing and searching for signs of orcs and goblins. 

“_By the smell of things, you don’t get too many orcs around here, Miri._”

With that he sits down at the bar and continues speaking in heavily accented Norther. “_My name is Alhadrial of the Veradeen, and by the will of my ancestors I am here to serve this town. I sense no orcs and the Shadow’s taint has not been here for much of the summer. I cannot help but wonder what need you have of a hunter…_” Alhadrial’s voice trailed off as he noticed the wood elf getting comfortable in the corner.

“_Brother from beneath the snow, _” Alhadrial said, addressing Darius, “_what news of the fight in the swamp? Has the Witch Queen emerged from Caradrun? _” He bites back several other questions, realizing that pressing such questions now may be rude or even dangerous to his host. Turning his attention back to the diminutive bartender, he asks, “_What trouble lies in such a quiet town? _”


----------



## maddmic (May 30, 2003)

Kuknar looks back at Miri.  "Yes, please tell me how I can help you for I know it is one of the reason's I'm here."


----------



## Mirth (May 31, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Miri smiled a knowing smile when Alhadrial and Elidur entered the inn.  She beckoned both over to the bar to join the other two already standing there.  Before either could say anything, she had produced two more mugs filled with the same drink she had given to Kuknar and Dane.  Looking over the four strangers standing at the bar, she said, "Drink up.  It'll warm your innards!" Looking at Alhadrial and Elidur, she said, "Miri is my name.  What are yours?" she asked and then added cryptically, "Two more should be coming shortly."
> 
> Miri smiled once the six people were settled at the bar with their drinks.  "Welcome strangers to Arbordale and Miri's Place.  Know that you will have beds to sleep in out of the cold, food to eat and drinks to warm your bellies." *




Elidur drains his mug as the others are speaking and nervously steals glances towards the door of the inn. Finally, he speaks up in Norther, "I may be young, but one thing I've learned in my short years living and riding in these cold mountains is that exposing yourself unnecessarily to harmful elements is both dangerous and stupid."

Setting his mug down on the bar, the Dorn stands and continues, "I suggest we retire to one of those warm rooms that this good woman has upstairs and continue this risky conversation in private. _Anyone_ could walk through that door..."

Rubbing the back of his neck, Elidur's eyes cut again to the door before he finishes his piece, "I don't mean to be rude, gentlemen ... and woman, but the last time I saw a dworg, two elves and a halfling together with a bunch of humans was in the charred ashes of an orc cooking pit."

With that, he turns and heads towards the stairs leading to the second floor. With a final turn, the Dorn says, "My name's Elidur, by the way."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 31, 2003)

As Elidur begins to walk away, Thrarn quickly stands with his hand on his sword, _ "Where are you going in such a hurry, how do we know that you are not our enemy?  We are as safe here as we would be in a room a upstairs.  If we were in any sort of immediate danger, I believe we would already know by now."_


----------



## Mirth (May 31, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> *As Elidur begins to walk away, Thrarn quickly stand with his hand on his sword,  "Where are you going in such a hurry, how do we know that you are not our enemy?  We are as safe here as we would be in a room a upstairs.  If we were in any sort of immediate danger, I believe we would already know by now." *




Elidur stops and turns his full attention on Thrarn, speaking in Norther, "Thrarn, is it? If you wish to throw your life away with your recklessness, go ahead. I tend to think before I speak, however. Even though I cannot see your face, I can tell that you are not fey. If you were, you would know the value of patience and respect for others."

A cold smile spreads across the Dorn's face as he takes a couple of steps towards the cloaked one and stops, "I'll forgive your disrespect of me this time, but if you care to try and threaten me again, I suggest you show your face first. To do otherwise is cowardice. Now take your hand off that blade unless you _really_ intend to use it."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 31, 2003)

As introduction are made, Miri smiles and listens politely to everyone, patiently waiting until each person has had a chance to speak.  When Alhadrial asks about the troubles in town, Miri turns her gaze to the Caransil and raises an eyebrow.  "Ready to get straight to the point," she says, "I like that."

With a smile at Kuknar, she says, "Indeed, I believe you were all drawn here.  The how of it is unimportant.  The why of it is what I will speak of."

After Elidur speaks and begins heading up the stairs, and then following the exchange between Thrarn and Elidur, Miri turns to the two.  "Be at peace Thrarn and Elidur.  No one here is your enemy," she says in a soothing voice.  She then turns back to Elidur and nods in agreement.  "But not up there," she says, moving towards the front door.  Moments later, she locks the door and then walks back behind the bar.  "No one should come here for a few hours still but the lock should serve to keep us from being interrupted.  Just in case though, follow me."  She motions for everyone to follow her through the door behind the bar.  Once everyone is in, she closes it quietly.  The room beyond is obviously a sitting room, probably part of Miri's own personal rooms.  A couple of doors lead deeper into the building.  The sitting room is small, but comfortable.  A small fireplace sits in the west wall, a fire blazing within.  There is a small table with a few chairs around it in the center of the room and several plush chairs scattered about the room.  All the furniture is sized for human-sized people except one small cushioned chair, which Miri drops into slowly.  "Please, sit.  Make yourselves comfortable," she says, indicating the other chairs around the room.

Once everyone is settled in, she begins her tale.  "You were all called here because of our troubles of late.  Over the past several weeks, five villagers have gone missing and six have been found dead in and around town.  You must understand, we have not had an unnatural death in Arbordale in nearly six years.  It started with Mizzi Clandon, the wife of Jarnath Clandon, a local cobbler.  Jarnath found her dead at their home three weeks ago.  Jarnath claimed that he found her with her belly opened by a sharp instrument.  The village was alarmed at this news and became more so when Jarnath's young daughter Sarath was found dead two days later by a couple of village children.  She was found just outside of town.  This was back before the snows came and the ground was hard.  Sarath had been savagely killed and had multiple wounds caused by something sharp, a blade or even claws.  She also had wounds apparently caused by teeth as bite marks were found around some of them.  The village went on alert after this but the deaths continued.  Two more victims were found over the next week and a half.  After those deaths, people started disappearing without a trace.  The last villager found dead was a mere two days ago, an elderly man named Kirin Malay.  He was found face down in a stream about half a mile from town, near the old graveyard, his body also savagely mutilated.  Kirin was a frequent visitor to the graveyard.  He has been mourning his dead wife for nearly three years.  Some of you might have seen the graveyard as you came into town.  It is in the traditional Dornish style of rings of standing stones, where the dead are cremated and their ashes spread inside the rings of stones.  The people of Arbordale are simple folk, and have been unable to find out who or what is behind these deaths and disappearances.  Since the death of his wife and daughter, Jarnath Clandon has been consumed by grief and depression.  Getting a coherent word from him has been mostly impossible.  I have hope that you all can help us."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 31, 2003)

_"You will not get any respect from me until you've earned it.  I have lost respect and trust for all, except my friend Darius, ever since my family was led to slaughter by a person we were trying to help.  And I am no coward!" _ Thrarn harshly states with his raspy voice.  With one hand still on the hilt of his sword, he reaches with the other to reveal his face.  
Pulling back the hood, the hideous remains of a face are revealed.  The skin is stretched tightly across his face revealing every curve in his skull and is grotesquely discolored with various shades of red, blue, and grey.  Very little remains of his nose and ears.  His pain filled, sunken eyes are bloodshot and damaged tear ducts cause them to continuously leak. His lips are stretched and contorted so that he cannot close his mouth completely to cover his blackened teeth.  No hair at all grows on his face and that on top of his head is long but only grows in patches.  What hair there is, is pulled into a tight topknot on top of his head.  

When Miri speaks, he turns his head to look at her and then quickly looks back to Elidur waiting for his response to the situation.


----------



## Mirth (May 31, 2003)

Elidur slowly takes in the tragedy that is writ large on Thrarn's almost inhuman face. His defiant posture eases and he pauses before replying, "I am sorry for your loss, truly I am. The continual darkness we live under has brought with it ceaseless tales of woe and loss. I don't wish to add to your well-founded mistrust in others." The Dorn extends his hand, "I think we can agree that these _good_ villagers need the help of both of us, no? Truce?"

He adds with a grim smile, "Remember that just because you look like the Fell, doesn't mean you are one. Take heart in the fact that you have breath in that body, quickness of mind and depth of the soul left to you. I have seen the gnawed bones of babies eaten by goblins. In comparison, you are the lucky one. In a world full of evil, you have to search for the light, even if that light comes from within. How can you expect others to like you, if you do not like yourself, eh?"

Elidur's face brightens a little and he turns to the others, trying to sound more upbeat, "I say we go and talk to this Jarnath fellow and see if he can fill in some details for us."


----------



## maddmic (May 31, 2003)

Kuknar had been quiet during the exchange between the burnt man and Elidur.  He had also been quiet to this point in Miri's tale.  Once she has finished, and expressed her hopes the Dworg nods.  "I have come to help Miri.  I believe this to be the beginning of my journey." 

At Elidur's suggetsion he stands.  "I agree.  This type of cowardice is typical of Orcs.  I have a feeling though that this is not what it seems and we should tread lightly."  Those who are watching him notice that there are several orcish canines hanging on leather straps from the handle of his axe.


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2003)

Motioning to Alhadrial, Darius indicated that he looked forward to speaking more at a later time. . .

Darius looked at the Dorn who insulted Thrarn, and tensed in anticiptation of the discussion coming to blows.  Darius was ready to defend him against all those here.  But, Thrarn calmly defended himself and the Dorn and he appeared to reconcile.  Darius looked quite proudly at his friend, Thrarn. . . 

Darius listened intently as Miri wove her tale.  "That is definitely a sad and disturbing story, ma'am.  If there's anything I can do to help, of course I will try.  Did anything unusual happen in the days leading up to the first killing?  I wonder if there is something more there."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 1, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane moves to one side, out of the way of any charging opponents, but close enough to help break up a fight if nessasary. Through all of this he remains quite, watching the reactions off the others as things play out.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 2, 2003)

> Elidur's face brightens a little and he turns to the others, trying to sound more upbeat, "I say we go and talk to this Jarnath fellow and see if he can fill in some details for us."




Miri turns to the Dorn.  "Good luck getting anything useful from him.  He is not right in his mind and his suffering has caused him to lose sight of reality.  But I suppose that he'd be as good a person to start with as any, especially since the deaths started with his wife."



> "I have come to help Miri. I believe this to be the beginning of my journey."




"I thank you, Kuknar," Miri says with a slight bow to the stout dworg.



> Darius listened intently as Miri wove her tale. "That is definitely a sad and disturbing story, ma'am. If there's anything I can do to help, of course I will try. Did anything unusual happen in the days leading up to the first killing? I wonder if there is something more there."




Miri turns her attention to Darius.  "Nothing unusual happened during the days leading up to the death of Jarnath's wife.  At least nothing that I can remember...nothing that stands out."

Lastly, Miri turns to Thrarn.  "I am sorry for your loss Thrarn.  I hope that you will help us.  Maybe you can help to make sure that no one here has to suffer as you have had to in your short life."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 2, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane turns to Miri, "Of course i'll do what ever i can to help. At the very least i hope it will repay you for your hospitality."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 3, 2003)

Kuknar returns the older lady's bow and is content to wait for the others to come to their decision as he has already made his mind up.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 3, 2003)

The Shadow's magic is at work here, it will be good to rid the town of its taint.


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2003)

Darius looked to Thrarn to make the decision for the both of them.  He intended to stand by his friend's side whatever his choice and Darius knew this would be a difficult decision for him to make.  

Regardless of the decision, Darius planned on speaking with Alhadrial before he departed.  The meeting of twos elves in such a place as this may have been for more than the troubles of this village.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 3, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Miri turns to the Dorn.  "Good luck getting anything useful from him.  He is not right in his mind and his suffering has caused him to lose sight of reality.  But I suppose that he'd be as good a person to start with as any, especially since the deaths started with his wife."*




"My thoughts exactly," Elidur says to the halfling hostess. "Now, who should talk with him? The sudden appearance of a dworg or an elf on his doorstep is bound to give a further shock to his system and, no offense, but Thrarn you might provoke a stronger reaction than that."

"So that leaves Dane and myself, I suppose," Elidur looks the other man over. "I don't suppose you've got a soft tongue? As you can see, I've provoked one argument already..."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 5, 2003)

OOC:  I'll be posting for Thrarn as needed for the time being.  I believe he may be away from the boards for a little while.

IC:
Miri turns her attention to Elidur.  "Jarnath is unlikely to even notice that there are elves and a dworg amongst you, so who is present when he is questioned is not much of a consideration."

With a glance at Darius, Thrarn speaks up.  "I will help in whatever way I can.  This village is suffering and if I can help ease it in some way, I will."

Once everyone has agreed to help Arbordale, Miri smiles warmly, the wrinkles around her mouth smoothing out a bit.  "I thank you all, strangers until only a short time ago.  With your help, hopefully this mystery can be unraveled.  If you wish to start with speaking to Jarnath, I can tell you that he lives on the west side of town.  Follow the road through the center of town and the last house you see before leaving Arbordale behind is his."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"Ok, i suppose we can at least talk to the gentleman, but after that i think we could all benift from some rest and food. I know not about the rest of you, but i for one am fealing a bit fatigued."

Dane smiles at the group, "Any objections?"


----------



## maddmic (Jun 5, 2003)

The Dworg turns to Dane and speaks.  "I too could use some rest, but I won't be able to sleep easily until I found out why I've come here.  So yes, I think we need to talk with this gentleman and then I can finally sleep peacefully for the first time in a long while."  With that, he bows slightly to Miri and then Kuknar turns and exits the room that held the small council.  Once he is in the main area, he heads for the front door, pulls the hood of his cloak up to hide his features and waits for the others to gather before venturing out into the cold again.


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2003)

"Well, then, it seems we're headed right back into the cold," Darius said as he started the re-bundling process.  "Which is just as good, I suppose.  I wonder if there is something I can treat on Jarnath."

"I suppose it would be a good idea to know of the abilities of those we travel with.  Myself, I'm a bit of a healer, always have been.  Though now it seems there are a lot more wounds in need of being healed.  I'm also a fair archer, though a better healer by far."


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 5, 2003)

"Such a large group may draw undue attention, perhaps we should split up and convene at the old man's house."

Alhadrial turns to Miri, "Woman, is there a place we can sleep safely in this village? I fear what we might bring to your inn should we overstay our welcome here."

With that, Alhadrial readies himself to leave the inn, doing what he can to mask his elven features without making himself too warm in the thick furs.

"Darius, perhaps we can travel together and talk of missed opportunities and blessed reunions so as not to bore the others..." Alhadrial smiles with that and returns to the common room after hearing Miri's reply.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 5, 2003)

> Alhadrial turns to Miri, "Woman, is there a place we can sleep safely in this village? I fear what we might bring to your inn should we overstay our welcome here."




"No need to worry yourself over it.  You will be perfectly safe here and the inn will be none the worse for having you stay," Miri replies with a sly grin.  "After you have spoken with Jarnath, come back here and I'll see that you get warm, comfortable and private rooms."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 5, 2003)

OOC:
Prior to going back into the common room, Kuknar will answer Darius....

IC:
The Dworg looks Darius over and nods.  Moving his left hand to bring his axe forth, he brushes the dangling orc teeth tethered to the handle with his right hand.  "I do my best to remove these teeth by any means necessary, but preferably after their previous owners have been slain by my axe.  Beyond that, I have some skill with metal, but not as great as my uncle."  With that he then heads to the common room in preparation to head back out into the cold.  Once he is bundled and hearing the elf's suggestion, he heads out the door towards the mans house.  Once there, he will wait for the others before knocking and speaking with Jarnath.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane goes back into the common room and gulps down the rest of his drink before putting his furs back on and heading out to meet the others.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 6, 2003)

Everyone splits up for the trip across town to speak with the cobbler, save for Alhadrial and Darius who walk together.

By the time everyone has gathered at the modest Clandon home, the sun is within an hour of setting.  A cold wind has kicked up and the slate gray sky is beginning to spit snow.  The house is small, made of the limestone typical of most structures in the north and has a thatched roof.  It looks fairly well kept, although the firewood stacked outside is tumbled into an unruly pile and half-dead weeds grow in the yard and along the sides of the house.  The house looks to be a combination of private residence and small shop.  A sign with a simple picture of a cobbler's hammer and shoe hangs next to the front door.

The front door is closed but not locked.  Opening it, the room immediately behind is definitely a small shop.  There is a rough wooden counter, behind which is a closed door.  There are a couple of shelves with supplies stored in the room but it is obvious that the actual work is done somewhere else in the house.  Calling out to see if someone is around is met with silence.  Opening the door behind the counter, which is also unlocked, reveals a combination living area and workroom.  There is a table with several cobbler's instruments and supplies on it, but no shoes.  A wooden chair sits next to the table.  Beyond the work area, a small living area can be seen.  There is a fireplace, which is currently unlit.  It is cold in the room, and each breath produces a cloud of mist.  Next to the fire place is a rocking chair.  Sitting in it is a man, obviously of Dornish descent.  He appears to be in his early thirties.  His black hair is unkempt, hanging around his face in a tangled mess.  He is unshaven and doesn't appear to have bathed in a couple of weeks.  He stares vacantly at the empty fireplace.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 6, 2003)

OOC:  Double post...


----------



## Mirth (Jun 6, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Everyone splits up for the trip across town to speak with the cobbler, save for Alhadrial and Darius who walk together.*




As the group is splitting up to leave, Elidur sidles up to his old friend Alhadrial, whispering [high elven]"Greetings, treebrother. Does it not seem strange that Miri seems unconcerned with you revealing your presence here, even to a brain-addled shoemaker? I'll admit that I'm a bit..."[/high elven] the Dorn trails off as Darius approaches, nodding to the wood elf. In parting, he turns once more to Alhadrial and gestures, [patrol sign]"Trap?"[/patrol sign] before leaving the inn on his own.



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *...Next to the fire place is a rocking chair.  Sitting in it is a man, obviously of Dornish descent.  He appears to be in his early thirties.  His black hair is unkempt, hanging around his face in a tangled mess.  He is unshaven and doesn't appear to have bathed in a couple of weeks.  He stares vacantly at the empty fireplace. *




_Is he breathing?_ Elidur thinks to himself as he crosses the room and tries tries to get a fire going. The Dorn looks back at Dane and cuts his eyes as well as nodding his head in the direction of the entranced cobbler.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane puts his hand on the hilt of his short sword as he makes his way around to the cobbler. once he gets over to him he'll carefully place his freehand on the mans shoulder and give a slight shake to see if he is asleep or dead.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 7, 2003)

Kuknar quietly closes the exterior door and locks it hoping that they didn't attract any attention on their way over to the cobbler's.  He then approaches the door behind the counter and waits to see what happens to the silent man who sits so still in his chair.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 8, 2003)

Elidur gathers some wood from outside and gets a fire going while Dane approaches the man in the rocking chair.  Everyone else stations themselves around the room watching, keeping an eye on both the man and the outside to make sure no dangers approach.

As Dane gives the man a gentle shake, he slowly turns his head until he is facing the Erenlander.  Rather than looking at Dane, he seems to be looking through him.  His stare remains vacant, his eyes glassy.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 8, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane snaches his hand away when the man turns his head, "Sir? Are you well?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 8, 2003)

The man's eyes focus a bit, seemingly noticing Dane standing next to him for the first time.  "Well?" he says, more a statement than a question.  "Well?"  After saying it a second time, he starts to laugh, a chilling sound that is not at all pleasant to hear.  He continues for half a minute and then stands up and walks to a window on the back of the house.  He falls silent and stares outside.

OOC:  Okay, I'll give everyone a chance to post actions before I post again.  I just wanted to push it forward to this point after Dane spoke to Jarnath.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 8, 2003)

As Elidur kneels to start a fire, Thrarn approaches and places his hand on Elidurs shoulder.  Bending down he states _"My friend, I meant no offense to you.  One can never be to cautious these days, the enemy is everywhere. I honor your courage and hope that we can have a drink and laugh when this is all done."_ 
 Censing the heat of the fire, Thrarn gasps and quickly steps back.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 9, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> *As Elidur kneels to start a fire, Thrarn approaches and places his hand on Elidurs shoulder.  Bending down he states "My friend, I meant no offense to you.  One can never be to cautious these days, the enemy is everywhere. I honor your courage and hope that we can have a drink and laugh when this is all done."
> Censing the heat of the fire, Thrarn gasps and quickly steps back. *




Elidur stands and warms his hands in the growing fire as he turns to speak with Thrarn, [norther]"You can never be overcautious in these dark times... friend."[/norther] The Dorn gives a small smile as he in return rests his own hand on Thrarn's shoulder for a moment before continuing, [norther]"But we have more pressing concerns at the moment. Do you have any suggestions on how to approach this one?"[/norther] Elidur nods his head in the direction of the silent man at the window.


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2003)

Darius looks the man over, first from a purely medical point of view.  Healing troubles of the body, surprisingly, are most times the easiest area to cure.  Looking for ways to cure this, Darius will also use sense motive to get a feel about the person and his sense of loss seeing if there is anything more.  

Darius will also look for paintings, drawing or other items which may be used to have Jarnath reflect and feel some emotion, some sense of attachment.

Overall, he'll remain quiet to see how the others far, and observe Jarnath's reactions to them.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 9, 2003)

Kuknar leans to the closest person to him and whispers.  "This is not my specialty.  I tend to be a bit blunt when it comes to talking or negotiating.  I will continue to watch for any trouble approaching this house and leave him to you all."   

OOC:
Anybody can answer as I have no clue who is where. He just wants you all to know that his is NOT one who talks before acting typically.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 9, 2003)

Alhadrial stands by the window, looking, waiting. He pities the man in the chair, but hunters have little use for the weak and senseless.

"Let's get what we can from him and move on, I feel like killing some orcs..."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 9, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane sifts from on foot to the other, obviously a little uncomfortable. "Uh, sir, would you mind telling us what happened to you? We'd like to help you if we can."

_ The others seem to be getting restless...I want the shadow defeted as much as anyone here, but these guys seem a bit blood thirsty._


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 9, 2003)

Speeking to Elidur, Tharn replies _"I do not know what to do with this man.  As you have seen, I am not to good with people.  Perhaps we can find some other clues around the house"  _

Leaving Elidurs side, Thrarn begins to inspect the house and attempts to go into other rooms if there are any.   Not knowing what to expect, when he is away from the view of the man, he readys his bow.  He is actively searching for anything that might aid the group, no matter how small or large it may be.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 10, 2003)

Darius casts a scrutinizing eye on Jarnath after the cobbler's laughter subsides but he is unable to determine anything useful from this.  Jarnath appears to be at least mentally unstable if not downright insane.  Turning his attention to the room around him, he sees many objects that might have personal meaning to the cobbler.  There is a small painting above the fireplace that shows three people.  One of them is obviously the cobbler and the other two are no doubt his wife and daughter.



> Dane sifts from on foot to the other, obviously a little uncomfortable. "Uh, sir, would you mind telling us what happened to you? We'd like to help you if we can."




Jarnath, still standing by the window, turns to face Dane.  "Help...me...?"  he asks haltingly, seemingly seeing for the first time that others are in the room with him.  "No help...for the...damned," he says.  "They've died but...are they really...dead?  Is death forever?"  After these last statements, Jarnath turns again to the window and begins to laugh again, sounding completely insane.  After a few seconds his laughing subsides to giggles and he says, "Death will come for me soon..."

While the group questions Jarnath, Thrarn finds two other rooms off the living area.  Both are small and are bedrooms.  One was quite obviously the bedroom of a young girl.  There is a chest of drawers along one wall and a small bed along another.  On the bed are a couple of dolls.  Strangely, the window which once contained a dull glass, is broken.  Small, muddy footprints can be seen scattered around the room, and a concentration of them is under the window.  The other bedroom is obviously that of Jarnath and his wife.  The room is messy, as if no one has taken care of keeping it clean lately.  The bed is unmade and there are some clothes scattered on the floor.  A bed rests along the west wall, a chest of drawers on the east wall and a small table stands next to the bed.

Outside the windows of the house, the gray light has mostly dimmed as night has fallen.


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2003)

"Were these your wife and daughter?" Darius asked gently, hoping to get some reaction from the man by using visual stimulus.  Mental health was never Darius' speciality, bu he had some experience with the unstable.  Somes a reaction - any reaction - was enough to snap them into focus for a short time.

After allowing him to answer, Darius will ask, "Are you saying that you've seen your daughter or wife after they were killed?"


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 10, 2003)

*Checking out the footprints*

When Thrarn finds the footprints in the girls room, he inspects them closer to see if he can tell what could have made them.  Also, looking out the broken window, he tries to see if there is any clue as to where the perpetrator may have come from.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 10, 2003)

Without answering Darius, Jarnath returns to his rocking chair and again begins vacantly staring into the fire.

Looking at the footprints, Thrarn can see that they are small and barefoot, the prints of a small human child.  The window is broken into the house so that glass is on the floor under the window, mixed with more of the muddy footprints.  The mud is dry, as if it was made at least several days ago or longer.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 10, 2003)

*What in the hell is going on here?*

Thrarn finds this very strange.  Thinking to himself he wonders why things would be as they are.  From what he can make out, it appears that the child broke into her own room from outside.  Why would she do something like this?
Once he finds this, he returns to the others.  _"I have found something very strange, it appears that his child broke into her own room from her bedroom window and left muddy footprints.  The ground is frozen solid, why would the footprints be muddy and why would she have to break into her room in such a way.  Have you found out anythi....
Wait...the undead?  Maybe his daughter still walks with the living.  What the hell is going on here?"_  Thrarn looks around at the others to see if they have any answers.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 10, 2003)

*To the grave*

After a moment of silence, Thrarn speaks again.  _"Perhaps we should visit where all the victims have been buried"_


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"yeah, i think you maybe right. Should we go now or hold off till morning?"


----------



## Mirth (Jun 11, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> *Thrarn finds this very strange.  Thinking to himself he wonders why things would be as they are.  From what he can make out, it appears that the child broke into her own room from outside.  Why would she do something like this?
> Once he finds this, he returns to the others.  "I have found something very strange, it appears that his child broke into her own room from her bedroom window and left muddy footprints.  The ground is frozen solid, why would the footprints be muddy and why would she have to break into her room in such a way.  Have you found out anythi....
> Wait...the undead?  Maybe his daughter still walks with the living.  What the hell is going on here?"  Thrarn looks around at the others to see if they have any answers. *




Looking crossways at Jarnath when Thrarn delivers his info, Elidur moves his hand to his sword hilt and whispers to everyone, [norther]"The Fell girl could have come home. That would explain the glass broken inwards and the muddy prints inside..."[/norther] A metallic scrape is heard as the Dorn draws his blade and moves towards the little girl's room, [norther]"She might be in the house!"[/norther]


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 11, 2003)

*Alhadrial*

Norther: _Best not draw steel in here, Elidur...it might send the old man over the edge....let's search quietly for the girl and then visit the graves.

Meanwhile I'll see what I can do to fix the man's broken window._

STA: I'd like to go back to the child's room, and if the window is not too broken I'd like to use mending on it to fix it. Can't have people mistaking my wariness for a lack of compassion.


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2003)

_'Death will come for me soon?'  I wonder if he knows for certain.  Perhaps we should watch over him this eve.  If he's not in danger, I think he could be a danger to others, even to himself, _ Darius thought.

Darius gave a long look to Jarnath, hoping to come up with some way to help the man - though if he wanted no help that may be a problem.

"Is there anything we can do to help you or your family, Jarnath," Darius asked.

Darius listened to Thrarn, his friend and nodded his head in agreement.  _Exploring a graveyard at night, maybe I should have my head examined.  Regardless, there could be clues, and if the dead are moving, now would be the time to see for certain,_ Darius thought.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 11, 2003)

Kuknar looks at the others as they mention the walking dead.  Not understanding northern, he assumes that something bad is happening when a blade is drawn.  His hand drifts towards his axe as he keeps an eye out the window.  He mumbles something unintelligible and then speaks up to nobody in particular.  "Fell huh?  Not something I was hoping to see on my journey.  I prefer to hunt what I can kill and know will not return.  This man is indeed crazy, but perhaps we should stay the night here as things seem to be a bit unpredictable."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 11, 2003)

_"I agree that we need to protect this man.  It is probably going to just be a matter of time before something comes for him.  However, others may die in his stead if we do not go out and find what is going on.  We cannot stay here forever.  
Our options arent that great as I see it, but we must make a decision.  We can take him with which will hinder us, we can stay here and wait to see if anything comes for him, or we can split up.  I dont like any of them but we need to decide what we want to do, and we need to do it now.  I dont think waiting until morning is a good thing" _ 
Thrarn again looks around at the others for some more input. Then speaks again.
_"We could also see if we can get him to stay at the Inn with Miri."_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 12, 2003)

Alhadrial uses a bit of his magic to repair the broken glass of the window leading into Jarnath's daughter's bedroom.

As everyone else discusses how to proceed, Jarnath continues to sit in his rocking chair, staring vacantly into the now blazing fireplace.

Kuknar, who is still standing near the front door that he locked a short time ago, hears something scratching on the door, followed by something rattling the door softly, trying to open it.

Back in the little girl's bedroom, Alhadrial hears something scraping about under the windowpane and sees a brief shadow pass in front of the glass.  Outside, night has taken hold.  It is very dark and inside the house, only the blazing fire provides light.

As if hearing what Kuknar and Alhadrial have heard, Jarnath turns towards the group and says, "They've come..."  A look of resignation passes over his face and he makes no move to get up from his chair.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 12, 2003)

In response to the crazy man, Kuknar announces in a loud voice.  "Yes, they are here.  One at my door.  Are there any others?"  That said, Kuknar unlimbers his waraxe, steps back from the window, and readies himself for whatever comes through the door.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 12, 2003)

_"Just as I thought"_ Thrarn blurts out as the door handle moves.  Drawing his bow, he takes aim on the door waiting for it to be forced open.  Assuming Alhadrial is still in the girls room, he states _"Alhadrial, you should get in here with the rest of us.  Prepare yourself if anything comes through that window." _


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 12, 2003)

(Just because I'm an elf doesn't mean I use the girls room  ).

Alhadrial draws his twin blades and tries to call to mind the snow elven rites for disposing of the walking dead.

_Ready in here,_ he says, placing himself away from the window and where he can see into the adjoining room.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"Awww, crap! you have got to be kidding me." Dane draws his short sword and walks over to take a look into the cobbler bedroom.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 13, 2003)

_Good thing I didn't put my sword away..._ Elidur muses for a moment, gripping his blade with both hands. [elven]"It's too crowded in this room, I'm coming to join you, Alhadrial![/elven] the Dorn calls out. Before leaving, he turns to the others, [norther]"Remember, once Fell, always Fell, there is no coming back... that and they don't like bright, harsh light"[/norther] he glances down at the fireplace before making his way into the hallway.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 13, 2003)

OOC:  I'm gonna try to get a map of the current area posted somewhere so you guys can have a better idea visually as to what is happening.

Toric


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2003)

Darius looked to Thrarn and replied, "I'll cover him . . .  call out if I'm needed in here."  The implication was plain to Thrarn who had traveled with him for some time, that Darius was referring to his healing abilities.

Darius made his way to the room Alhadrial was in.  He moved against the far wall and invoked a simple protection _(Mage Armor)_.  If time remained, Darius unslung his bow and nocked an arrow, aiming for the recently repaired window.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 14, 2003)

Test


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 14, 2003)

No sooner than everyone has taken up positions in the house, the front door is bashed inward violently.  The door swings completely open, crashing into the wall where it shudders in it's hinges and then hangs there, ready to fall to the floor at a touch.

A burly man stands in the doorway, partially obscuring the woman behind him.  The man is huge, standing six and a half feet tall and his broad arms indicate a life of hard work, maybe at the forge or in the fields.  He has dark brown hair, peppered with a bit of gray.  His eyes gleam wickedly and a half grin is on his face.  He would look completely normal if it wasn't for the numerous ragged wounds on his neck, arms and chest.  Some of the wounds on his neck, obviously caused by claws or teeth, are so hideous that it is amazing that his head is still attached to his body.  A dark fluid can be seen slowly oozing from his many wounds.  His bulk blocks the woman enough that it is impossible to get a good look at her.

Meanwhile at the back of the house, the newly-mended small window into the child's room bursts inward again, sending glass flying through the room.  Clambering through the window is a young Dornish man.  He appears to be in his teens or early twenties, with scraggly black hair that hangs to his shoulders.  He is wearing no shirt and despite his youthful appearance, he is well-muscled.  He chest is covered with wounds that appear to have been caused by a jagged cutting instrument, such as claws or teeth.  The wounds are so hideous that several of his ribs are showing through his tattered flesh.  The left side of his face is also a mess, the skin torn away from the glistening white bones of his skull.  Another figure can be seen in the darkness outside the window, but details are impossible to discern.

OOC:
We'll go to initiative now.  Assume that you all were able to perform whatever actions you listed in your last posts (i.e. pulling weapons, casting Mage Armor, etc.) prior to going into rounds.  Here are the initiative totals:

Alhadrial 20
Thrarn 15
Fell 14
Dane 10
Kuknar 9
Elidur 7
Darius 6

No suprise as both sides were aware and ready.  Actions for round 1?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 14, 2003)

*OOC*

OOC:
Here is the map of the current situation.

J=Jarnath
T=Thrarn
D=Darius
S=Dane Swift
K=Kuknar
A=Alhadrial
E=Elidur
F1-4=Fell

The doors can be assumed to be open, except for the exterior door.  The white blocks are windows.  The grid is 5 foot squares.

I'll delete the maps from the thread after we are done with them to keep the thread from being too cluttered.

EDIT:  Deleted the map from this post in order to update it and post it further down in the thread.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 14, 2003)

Kuknar will swing at the first fell to close with him.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 14, 2003)

Thrarn takes aim on the large fell that burst through the front door and shoots an arrow at him.  Quickly he reloads and shoots again.



OOC: Will use Rapid Shot feat to fire two arrows.  Plus have Point Blank shot & weapon focus for my bow (+8 attack bonus).  -2 for rapid shot, so +6 attack bonus overall for this round.
I am not sure if it matters, but Jarnath (J) is not on the map. 

Oh, and make sure you wash your hands very good before you leave the girls room.


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

Darius will attack with his bow either F3 or F4 whichever is unengaged with a melee foe.  If both are battling, then Darius will drop his bow and pull his longsword, moving to help attack one of the fell.

"Well, this is not a surprise, though I thought it would have been the child," Darius said.  He wondered if his curing spells would harm the fell, and whether he should use them when they may be needed later.

OOC: Toric, awesome map, what did you use?  Also, has Darius had any experience with fighting fell (does healing harm them, kill them?)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 16, 2003)

OOC:  Keia, Fractal Mapper was used to create the map.  Thrarn, Jarnath is on the map.  He is in the chair in front of the fireplace.  Look for a very light white "J".  As for experience fighting the Fell, let's assume that everyone has heard of them but none of you have actually fought any of them.

Toric


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 16, 2003)

Alhadrial scrambles up onto the table next to the window, quickdraws two fighting knives, and casts _aid_ on himself.

_Let's hope knives and arrows have meaning to these creatures._


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 16, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Mirth (Jun 17, 2003)

Slightly taken aback by the grotesque presence of the man coming through the window, Elidur tightens the grip on his sword and swings forward, saying [norther]"Come on, you poor bastard. I'll help put you to rest."[/norther]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 17, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Seeing that nothing is happening in the cobbler's room Dane rushes into the child's room to help out there. When he arives he prepares himself for the fell to strike.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 17, 2003)

.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 18, 2003)

OOC: 
Initiative:
Alhadrial 20
Thrarn 15
Fell 14
Dane 10
Kuknar 9
Elidur 7
Darius 6

IC:
Alhadrial climbs onto the table near the window in the small bedroom, deftly pulls two fighting knives and casts the Aid spell on himself. (6 temporary hit points from the Aid spell)

Thrarn lets loose two shots from his longbow in rapid succession.  The first one is poorly shot, missing widely but the second strikes home, thudding into the large man's chest.  He staggers slightly but does not fall. (6 points of damage to F1)

The Fell stream into the house, their state of undeath apparent from both the look of their bodies and the stench emanating from them.  None of them are armed.  The large man at the front door (F1) jumps up on the counter diagonal to Kuknar and swings a meaty forearm at the dworg.  Kuknar manages to duck the attack.  The female behind the large man (F2) enters the house and moves around the counter to stand next to Kuknar.  She also attacks the dworg, attacking with her fists but he manages to avoid her attack as well.  Now that she has moved in where she can be seen, she would appear fairly normal looking if not for the wide slashing wound to her abdomen.  The wound leaks dark fluids and is quite disgusting.  She wears clothing but the shirt is so ruined that it is easy to see the wound.  Back in the bedroom, the young man (F3) steps to the side clearing the way for the last Fell to enter the room.  The well-muscled youth attacks Alhadrial who crouches on the table.  His fist clubs the elf in the ribs, causing him to emit a gasp of pain (8 points of damage - the 6 points gained from Aid are gone and 2 of Alhadrial's actual hit points as well).  The last creature (F4) enters the window and closes with Elidur and Darius but is unable to attack.    He appears to have been a farmer in life but is now covered with hideous wounds on his face, neck and exposed arms.  He wears peasant clothing, suitable for the weather in the north.

Dane moves quickly back to the smaller bedroom and as he moves into the room, is suprised to see two of the creatures already engaged with Alhadrial, Darius and Elidur.  He is nearly face to face with the Fell who was once a farmer.  Short sword already in hand, he swings it at the abomination and hits, but it is only a glancing blow causing minimal damage (3 points of damage to F4).

Kuknar swings his axe at the large man on the counter, hitting him hard, so hard in fact that he is knocked off he counter.  He lands with a loud crash and doesn't move (14 points of damage to F1).

Elidur swings his short sword at the Fell farmer (F4) but misses him.

Darius drops his bow and pulls his longsword to attack the farmer Fell that he is now facing (F4).  Despite the haste to change weapons, his swing hits the creature hard, cutting deeply into his midsection (critical hit doing 8 points of damage to F4).  The creature staggers sideways slightly but doesn't fall.

OOC:  Actions for next round?  I'll update the map tomorrow.  No time to do it now.  Hopefully everyone understands the situation from my descriptions.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 18, 2003)

double post


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 18, 2003)

OOC: Not sure how close Thrarn is to the remaining fell with him and Kuknar, so will have two different attacks based on that.
Also just want to make sure you are adding my damage bonus from having a Mighty Longbow (+2 STR bonus).

IC: 
If the fell is close enough to Thrarn to drop his bow and pull his sword to attack then will do so.

If he will be unable to attack with his sword this round, then he will shoot another arrow at the female fell.


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2003)

Darius will keep an eye out for anyone getting serious hurt (if so he will move to them cast CLW, defensively).  Otherwise, he will continue his attack on the fell he just struck or move to one on Alhadrial if F4 is dead.

Darius doesn't have any witty comments in the face of these abominations of life.  Just a feeling of sadness at the original loss of life and the determination to finish the creature's passing into the beyond.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 18, 2003)

Kuknar seems satisfed that the large man has been dealt with.  He then turns to the female next to him and swings his axe at her.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 18, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane stands his ground and takes another shot at the fell in front of him.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 19, 2003)

*Alhadrial*

Alhadrial slashes at the fell in front of him, reeling from the blow.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 19, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Elidur swings his short sword at the Fell farmer but misses him.*




_These things are faster than they look,_ Elidur thinks to himself as he brings his blade down on the undead beast once again. _Let's hope there aren't more of them._

_OOC: Actually, Elidur has a bastard sword _


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 19, 2003)

> OOC: Actually, Elidur has a bastard sword




OOC:  Ooops!  Sorry about that.  I'll get the next round posted sometime later tonight.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 20, 2003)

OOC:
Here is the map of the current situation.

J=Jarnath
T=Thrarn
D=Darius
S=Dane Swift
K=Kuknar
A=Alhadrial
E=Elidur
F1=disabled Fell
F2-4=Fell

The doors can be assumed to be open, except for the exterior door. The white blocks are windows. The grid is 5 foot squares.

I'll delete the maps from the thread after we are done with them to keep the thread from being too cluttered.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 20, 2003)

OOC: 
Initiative:
Alhadrial 20
Thrarn 15
Fell 14
Dane 10
Kuknar 9
Jarnath 9
Elidur 7
Darius 6

IC:
Alhadrial takes a wild swing at the young Fell, his knives flashing, but his blade doesn't find it's undead target.

Unable to get at the female Fell with his sword with Kuknar in the way, Thrarn instead takes another shot with his bow.  This one barely misses her, his aim spoiled slightly by the stout dworg.

The female Fell (F2) smiles wickedly and again attacks Kuknar.  This time her jagged fingernails rake into the dworg's flesh.  The wound is not serious (2 points of damage).

The young Fell (F3), sensing he has the advantage, again launches an attack on Alhadrial and again his strong forearm smashes into the elf knocking him against the wall and nearly off the table (7 points of damage).

The Fell farmer (F4), surrounded by three opponents, turns his attention to Darius and throws a punch at him, hitting him with a glancing blow (3 points of damage).

Dane jabs the Fell farmer again with his short sword but the agile creature eludes the attack.

Kuknar swings his axe in an overhand arc at the female Fell.  The head of the axe just barely misses her, instead hitting the wooden counter, causing splinters of wood to explode from it in a shower.

Back in the living room, Jarnath speaks.  "Come and take me, my wife," the man says with more emotion and awareness than he has shown since the group entered the house.

Elidur swings his bastard sword overhand, trying to cut down into the farmer Fell that he, Darius and Dane are facing.  His blade narrowly misses it's mark.

Keeping an eye on the battle raging around him, Darius again attacks the farmer Fell with his longsword but this time fails to hit.

OOC:  Tough round.  None of the PC's attacks were successful.  Bad rolls! 

The following are the current hit point totals of the PC's:
Alhadrial - 12 hps
Kuknar - 34 hps
Dane - 21 hps
Darius - 17 hps
Elidur - 26 hps
Thrarn - 29 hps

The Fell that remain standing have taken the following damage totals:

F1 - dead (again)
F2 - 0 damage
F3 - 0 damage
F4 - 11 points of damage

Actions for next round?  The map is updated to reflect where everyone is at the moment.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 20, 2003)

Unable to get past Kuknar, Thrarn shoots another arrow at the female fell.  Also realizing that this fell may have been Jarnath's wife, he moves back to the door after his attack and closes it so that he cannot see what is going on.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 20, 2003)

Kuknar grins.  "Well at least she's going to put up a fight!  That's more than I can say for the big fella' over there.  You will not get your husband to follow your fate, you will die again tonight."  He swings his axe again in a might arc at the female.


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2003)

Darius will adjust 5' closer to Alhadrial and take another swing at the fell that attacked him.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 20, 2003)

_Gah, these things hit HARD!_ 

Alhadrial jumps back off the table and pushes it into the Fell, attempting to pin it against the wall behind it with the table.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 20, 2003)

Elidur is distracted by Alhadrial's tough fight across the room, causing the Dorn to barely miss the Fell in front of him once more, thinking to himself, _Come on, man, get it together. Concentrate on the foul beast here and not the one over there, or we're all doomed._ Shaking off his momentary loss of focus, Elidur redoubles his efforts and hacks at the Fell once again, this time determined to land a blow with his blade.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 21, 2003)

OOC:  I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to post the next round to give Sir Osis a chance to get a post in with his actions.  If he doesn't post before then, I'll assign some reasonable actions to his character.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 23, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane mumbles a curse whne the creature aviods his attack, but doesn't give up. He quickly pulls back his sword and thrusts at the fell agian.

[OOC: sorry for the delay, i've been sick,  ]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 23, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Alhadrial 20
Thrarn 15
Fell 14
Dane 10
Kuknar 9
Jarnath 9
Elidur 7
Darius 6

IC:
Alhadrial jumps off the table and then pushes it into the Fell.  Caught off guard, the creature is forced backwards and finds himself pinned between the table and the wall.  (OOC:  I did this as a simple bull rush without the possibility of attacks of opportunity.  Rolled really bad for the Strength check for the Fell.)

Thrarn shoots another arrow at the female Fell that he believes might be Jarnath's wife but Kuknar takes a slight step back spoiling the shot.  Thrarn steps back and shuts the door into the house to keep Jarnath away from the sight of his undead wife.  (OOC:  rolled a 2 on the attack roll)

Hearing the cobbler speak moments ago, the female Fell (F2) redoubles her efforts and attacks Kuknar again but misses wildly in her eagerness to get at Jarnath.

Pinned behind the table, the young Fell (F3) tries to push it back to free himself but is unable to do so.  (OOC:  Alhadrial won opposed Strength check again.)

The farmer Fell (F4) turns his attention to Dane and attacks him, hitting with a glancing blow.  (OOC:  3 points of damage)

Dane thrusts his sword at the farmer Fell (F4) but misses again.

Kuknar swings his axe and hits the female Fell (F3).  She staggers back and screams but doesn't fall.  (OOC:  7 points of damage)

With no one looking at him, no one sees Jarnath get up and move to the door that Thrarn just closed in response to his wife's scream.

Elidur hacks at the farmer Fell (F4) with his bastard sword and hits him.  The creature emits a dying gasp and falls to the floor.  (OOC:  6 points of damage)

With the farmer Fell dead (again), Darius moves to where Alhadrial has the younger Fell (F3) pinned to the wall and attacks but misses.

OOC:  Keia, since the Fell Darius had been fighting went down, I went ahead and had him move to attack the one Alhadrial has pinned.  If you wanted to do something else, say so and I'll revise.  I need to update the map slightly but I'm not going to do it right now.  Hopefully from the description in this message and the previous map, everyone knows the situation.  

The following are the current hit point totals of the PC's:
Alhadrial - 12 hps
Kuknar - 34 hps
Dane - 18 hps
Darius - 17 hps
Elidur - 26 hps
Thrarn - 29 hps

The Fell that remain standing have taken the following damage totals:

F1 - dead (again)
F2 - 7 damage
F3 - 0 damage (pinned behind table)
F4 - dead (again)

Actions for next round?


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

Have Darius move adjacent to Alhadrial (but not next to the fell), and invoke CLW on Alhadrial.

"Hopefully, this will take care of some of those wounds you have," Darius said to Alhadrial.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 23, 2003)

_Thanks for the refresher,_ Alhadrial says with sweat dripping from his brow. _If we don't take care of these creatures soon, we're all going to be hurting."_

Seeing that the fell seems to be trapped by his actions, Alhadrial continues to press the table into the creature, hoping to incapacitate it while his fellows dispatch it.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 23, 2003)

Not having much luck with his bow, Thrarn places it on the counter next to him, and climbs over the counter to the other side. Once on the other side he pulls his sword.

OOC: Not sure if I can hop the counter in one round and pull my sword or not.  If not, I will just hold action and see what happens.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 23, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane walks over and takes a stab at the remaining fell, at the same time tapping into the energy that allows him to shift things in his favor.

{OOC: Attack and use luck of heros]


----------



## maddmic (Jun 24, 2003)

Kuknar swings at the female again hoping to dispatch of her this time.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 24, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Elidur hacks at the farmer Fell with his bastard sword and hits him.  The creature emits a dying gasp and falls to the floor.*




_Seems you're only so quick,_ Elidur thinks to himself as he bounds over the dead-dead farmer to help his friend Alhadrial. Seeing the last Fell pinned behind the table, the Dorn takes the advantage and jabs at the undead with the point of his sword.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 24, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Alhadrial 20
Thrarn 15
Fell 14
Dane 10
Kuknar 9
Jarnath 9
Elidur 7
Darius 6

IC:
Alhadrial continues to hold the table in place, trying to keep the young Fell (F3) trapped behind it.

Thrarn exchanges weapons and climbs over the counter but is unable to attack.

The female Fell (F2) attacks Kuknar again but misses.

The young Fell (F3) tries to free himself from the table but is unable to.

Dane walks over to the trapped young Fell (F3) and thrusts his sword at the creature.  Luck is with him as the point strikes home, causing the creature to screech in pain.  (OOC:  8 points of damage, Luck of Heroes provided just enough of a bonus for Dane to hit)

Kuknar strikes the woman (F2) again and hits but only a glancing blow.  The woman maintains her balance and smiles a wicked, feral smile.  (OOC:  6 points of damage)

Jarnath opens the door into the front business area of the house that Thrarn had closed moments earlier.  Seeing his wife, he screams a scream of pure madness.

Elidur moves to where the young Fell is trapped behind the table and stabs at the creature (F3) but fails to hit.

Darius moves next to Alhadrial and casts a curative spell on him.  (OOC:  9 points healed returning Alhadrial to full hit points)

OOC:  
The following are the current hit point totals of the PC's:
Alhadrial - 21 hps
Kuknar - 34 hps
Dane - 18 hps
Darius - 17 hps
Elidur - 26 hps
Thrarn - 29 hps

The Fell have taken the following damage totals:

F1 - dead (again)
F2 - 13 damage
F3 - 8 damage (pinned behind table)
F4 - dead (again)

Actions for next round?


----------



## Mirth (Jun 24, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Elidur moves to where the young Fell is trapped behind the table and stabs at the creature but fails to hit.*




Elidur uses one arm to help Alhadrial hold the table in place and continues to jab at the trapped Fell.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 24, 2003)

Continue holding the table in place, the plan seems to be working just fine.


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2003)

Upon hearing the scream from the adjacent room, Darius looked to the others in alarm, but noted that they seemed to have things in hand here.  He said, "I'll see what's going on - someone may need my help."

Darius them moved into the next room to locate the cause of the scream.

[ooc: 8 spell points remaining]


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 25, 2003)

Now that Thrarn is able to attack without Kuknar in his way, he moves toward the female fell and attacks with his sword.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 25, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"Hopefully that last shot took some of the fight out of that thing." Dane takes another shot at the trapped fell.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 25, 2003)

Seeing the woman smile, Kuknar allows his mouth to form into a menacing smile that shows his jagged teeth off in the flickering room light.  While swinging his axe at her he pays no attention to the farmer who just burst into the room.  [Trader's Tongue]"Well, well, well.  We've got ourselves a lively one here.  Seems as though she's enjoying herself." [/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 26, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Alhadrial 20
Thrarn 15
Fell 14
Dane 10
Kuknar 9
Jarnath 9
Elidur 7
Darius 6

IC:
Alhadrial continues to hold the table in place, trying to keep the young Fell (F3) pinned to the wall.

Thrarn swings at the female Fell (F2) with his sword and misses.

The female Fell (F2) turns her attention to Thrarn and throws a backhand at him that hits hard, knocking him slightly sideways.  (OOC:  5 points of damage)

The young Fell (F3) that is pinned to the wall tries unsuccessfully to free himself.

Dane stabs again at the trapped Fell (F3) and hits the squirming creature for a minor wound.  (OOC:  3 points of damage)

Kuknar strikes at the female Fell (F2) and hits her, driving her to her knees.  She topples forward and lies still at his feet.  (OOC:  8 points of damage)

Jarnath erupts into a high pitched scream and falls to his knees, tears streaming from his eyes.

Elidur, trying to help hold the table in place to keep the young Fell (F3) trapped, strikes again with his sword and hits the struggling creature, driving his sword deep into the thing's chest.  The Fell instantly stops struggling and slumps forward onto the table. (OOC:  8 points of damage)

Darius moves to the next room to see what is going on.  No one is in there, not even Jarnath.  Darius can see the cobbler in the front room, on his knees, screaming.

OOC:  We're out of combat.  The following are the current hit point totals of the PC's:
Alhadrial - 21 hps
Kuknar - 34 hps
Dane - 18 hps
Darius - 17 hps
Elidur - 26 hps
Thrarn - 24 hps


----------



## Mirth (Jun 26, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Elidur, trying to help hold the table in place to keep the young Fell trapped, strikes again with his sword and hits the struggling creature, driving his sword deep into the thing's chest.  The Fell instantly stops struggling and slumps forward onto the table.*




Once the thing is dead (again), Elidur lets the table go, [norther]"At last... But the others may need out help!"[/norther] The Dorn rushes to the door to see how the rest of the group is faring and to give assistance, if needed.


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2003)

Darius, still concerned that something physically could have happened to Jarnath, approached him to check him for injuries.  After seeing the tears and emotion, Darius is uncertain whether to be saddened by the man's loss or pleased that Jarnath is reacted to the world.

"Jarnath, it will be alright.  That which you remember as your wife died long ago, this was simply an evil creature wearing her form," Darius said as compassionately as he could.

"Anyone need immediate medical attention?  Are we going to see if there are any other fell on the prowl this eve?" Darius asked to the others.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 27, 2003)

Tharn looks at the body at his feat, and then over to Jarnath.  Not wanting him to have to look at her any longer he looks for something to cover her with, if there is nothing then he picks her up and moves her out of the sight of Jarnath.  
After that he walks back over to Kuknar and quitely says _"I dont want these things coming back again.  I think we should burn the bodies.  All of them!"_


----------



## maddmic (Jun 29, 2003)

Kuknar wipes his axe blade on the woman and then looks at Jarnath.  Pitying the poor man, he doesn't know what to say.  As the burnt one begins to cover the woman he looks on with interest.  Then the burnt one asks him a question.  "Burning might be one way to hopefully keep them from coming back, but it may also bring unwanted people here."  He begins to help drag the bodies out of the house.  Coming back inside he looks to the others.  "Does anybody here know how we can keep them dead for good?"


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 29, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> "Anyone need immediate medical attention?  Are we going to see if there are any other fell on the prowl this eve?" Darius asked to the others. *




"I think it best that we try to track the origin of these beasts. If we can find where they came from, perhaps we can find out why they came here."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 29, 2003)

> "I think it best that we try to track the origin of these beasts. If we can find where they came from, perhaps we can find out why they came here."




_ "I agree, we should track them tonight to see where they came from, but what do we do with these bodies and what about Jarnath?  We cannot leave him here alone."_


----------



## Mirth (Jun 29, 2003)

Seeing that the situation is under control (and silently thankful to Darius for trying to deal with the grieving Jarnath), Elidur sheathes his blade and helps to drag the bodies of the Fell outside. 

When the task is done, he turns to the others and joins in their conversation, [norther]"I've not dealt with these foul creatures before, but my comrades have. From all that they've told me, we need to make the burning of these bodies our top priority. It seems the ashes don't return, only the flesh and the bone."[/norther]


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 29, 2003)

"







> I've not dealt with these foul creatures before, but my comrades have. From all that they've told me, we need to make the burning of these bodies our top priority. It seems the ashes don't return, only the flesh and the bone.




_"Once again, I agree that we need to do something with the bodies and burning them sounds like the best thing.  Who cares what people are attracted, most know there is something strange going on here anyway.  There has to be some lantern oil inside and some dry wood around that we can use. _


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 29, 2003)

Jarnath stops screaming and his crying subsides to the occassional shuddering sob.  Darius isn't sure whether the cobbler heard him or not when he spoke to him as Jarnath's expression is distant, his eyes unseeing.  He slides across the floor and remains sitting, leaning against the wall and looking but not really seeing the blanket covered body of his wife.  Darius does note however that the man is definitely not injured.

Outside, the darkness lies heavy across the village.  Other lights in other houses can be seen in the distance.  No one is out and about on such a cold, dark night and no one has taken an interest at the goings on at Jarnath's house.

The bodies of the Fell are dragged outside. Burning the bodies of the Fell would be fairly easy as a roaring fire is still going in the fireplace.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 30, 2003)

As the others discuss what to do for the rest of the night, Kuknar shrugs and makes his way to the fireplace.  Grabbing a litlog, he makes his way outside.  Once he reaches the bodies, he lights anything flamable and then throws the log onto the pile.  Returning to the hut, he closes the door behind him.  Brushing his hands off he speaks up, [Trader's Tongue]"Well, that part's done.  You all figured out what to do next?"[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 30, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Finally shaking off the shock of fighting such horrible creatures, Dane speaks up, "I suppose we should have a look around and make sure there aren't more of these things areound the village."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 2, 2003)

OOC:  Looks like the ideas that have been tossed around are to go out into the village and see if there are any other Fell around and possibly see if it can be determined where they might have come from.  Also, concern has been expressed as to what to do with Jarnath (i.e. leave him here, bring him somewhere else, etc.).  I don't want to lead you guys around by the nose so I'll wait a bit more before moving things foward.  Feel free to discuss here IC what you plan to do.  Or you can also use the OOC area to discuss plans if you like.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 2, 2003)

_Aye Dane, let's go hunting. The old man has survived this long, he can do without us for a few more hours_


----------



## maddmic (Jul 2, 2003)

Kuknar looks to the others.  [Trader's Tongue]"I'm all for a good hunt.  I doubt though that this man will be alive when we get back though.  He's crazed and now that he has seen his one time wife fall in front of him, he may end his own life.  Perhaps we should take him to the inn and let the halfing look after him while we hunt."[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2003)

"Perhap I can allow him to rest for a while with something from my bag.  Otherwise, we could take him over to the inn to be cared for until morning.  Regardless, we should set out searching for other Fell or the cause for this as soon as possible," Darius reasoned.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 2, 2003)

_ Yes, we should take him to the Inn and then set out immediatly to to track where these creatures came from"_


----------



## Mirth (Jul 2, 2003)

Watching as Kuknar returns with log from the fireplace, Elidur makes sure that the pile of bodies is far enough away from any buildings and is surrounded by a ring of stones, so that the danger of igniting anything else is minimized. He helps the dworg light the bodies, covering his mouth as he does so, thinking to himself, _I'll never get over the smell of burning manflesh, no matter how many times I encounter it..._

Once back inside, Elidur joins the conversation, [norther]"At the very least, we should take the man to the inn so that we don't risk him becoming Fell himself, saving ourselves the task of dealing with his risen corpse later. Once there, I can pick up my horse and perhaps make the hunt go a bit faster."[/norther]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 2, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"It's agreed then, we'll bring the cobbler to in and then hunt us some fell."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 2, 2003)

.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 3, 2003)

Jarnath doesn't protest and allows himself to be lead out into the darkened streets of the village.  The wind is whipping down from the northern mountains, making it very cold and unpleasant.  The village isn't large enough and doesn't have enough structures to protect against the wind and cold.  The low hanging clouds are thick and effectively block out the moonlight.

Moving deeper into the village, heading back towards the inn, the group finds the streets empty of villagers.  A few lights can be seen behind shuttered windows and locked doors but otherwise the village is dark, despite the relatively early hour.  The silence of the night is broken by the far away howl of a lone wolf.

Reaching the inn without incident, the group enters and ushers Jarnath inside.  Miri is immediately spotted behind the bar, sitting on a high stool and smoking a pipe.  Only two other patrons are in the bar area, two older Dornish men, sitting at a table together drinking ale and talking quietly.  They have the look of farmers or laborers.  When the group enters, they look up and stop talking immediately, and eye the party warily.  After a glance at Miri, she nods to them and smiles and they then go back to their drinks and low conversation.

Miri motions you over.  She takes a long look at Jarnath and then turns to the rest of the group.  "So, what did you learn at his house?  He looks even worse than the last time I saw him."


----------



## maddmic (Jul 3, 2003)

Kuknar looks at Miri.  [Trader's Tongue]"We found that the dead still walk here.  We have dispatched 4 of the fowl creatures and intend to hunt down any more that may be around tonight.  We have brought Jarnath here so that you may look after him.  It can't be easy to see what was once your wife coming from the grave to claim your soul as well."[/Trader's Tongue]  That being said, Kuknar turns and heads towards the door again keeping watch outside.  [Trader's Tongue]"Tell us Miri, where does the graveyard lie from here?  It may help us get a head start on our hunt."[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Mirth (Jul 4, 2003)

[norther]"We feel it's best to root out these cursed folk as soon as possible,"[/norther] Elidur says in reply to Miri's inquiry. [norther]"Best if you lock the Inn down and keep a light source handy. I've heard the Fell detest it."[/norther] The Dorn checks his weapons and waits for the rest of the company to get ready.

_OOC: I'm gonna be out of town until Monday, June 7th. I'll check back in then. Jay._


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 4, 2003)

As the others go inside the Inn, Thrarn remains outside finding a good place to hide in the shadows.  Peering into the darkness he keeps an eye out for anything unuasual that may be following the party.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 6, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Still a little shaken, and not wanting to go through explantions, Dane takes up a possition outside, next to the inns door, and waits for the others to return.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2003)

Darius will add details regarding Jarnath's mental health and his concerns (potentially suicidal).  He will add any details necessary to the explanations of the others regarding what happened.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 8, 2003)

Miri's only reaction to the news of Fell wandering the village is a raised eyebrow.  Taking another puff from her pipe, she says, "Strange that the non-living are loose in the village.  I wouldn't have thought it possible.  No one has seen anything like that ever in Arbordale.  The folk here know how to properly handle their dead."

The two older men again stop talking at the mention of the Fell and both are obviously listening in to the conversation between Miri and the rest of the group.

Miri takes another long drag from the pipe and then turns to Kuknar.  "The graveyard lies just to the north of the village, about a quarter mile away from the last farm you come to.  It is marked by a ring of standing stones.  For those that aren't familiar with the way the Dorn dispose of their dead, they are cremated on an open pyre inside the ring of standing stones.  The cremation continues until even the bones are consumed and then the ashes are spread inside the ring of stones.  There are no actual graves.  Everyone in Arbordale is familiar with this ritual and as far as I know, all residents of the village always treat the dead this way."

While conversing with Miri, Jarnath simply stands near the bar, staring at nothing.  He remains still and quiet the whole time.

Miri continues, "I will keep Jarnath here while you investigate the graveyard and the rest of the village.  He seems unlikely to give me any trouble."

OOC:  I will probably get a map of the village posted soon so you guys can get a better idea of where things are.  Also, Miri speaks several languages and when she speaks, she makes sure to repeat anything that she says in more than one language so that everyone in the group understands her (i.e. Trader's Tongue and Norther or Erenlander).


----------



## maddmic (Jul 8, 2003)

Upon getting directions, he nods and then readies his axe.  Turning back to the group, he begins to head out the door.  [Trader's Tongue]"Well, are the rest of you ready?  I think we need to get on with this chore before more of these folk are hurt or killed."[/Trader's Tongue]  With that he heads out into the night air again.  He nods to the two group members outside and relays what Miri told them in Trader's Tongue.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2003)

Darius followed Kuknar out of the inn, longing to actually sleep for the night in the warm inn rather than walking through the snow in the middle of the night.  Regardless, Darius had slept outside in the past and would do so again if necessary.

Darius nodded to his friend, Thrarn, upon exiting the inn and waited for the decisions of the rest of the company.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 9, 2003)

[norther]"I'll go get Calog from the stable,"[/norther] Elidur says when everyone is outside. [norther]"I don't think we should split up, but having my steed with us will help us close the gap with any Fell that might attack."[/norther]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

OOC:  Here's a map of the village.  Nothing fancy, just enough to give everyone the idea of where things are.  Also, I believe that the plan is to basically patrol the village with a side trip to the graveyard.  With that in mind, I'll post sometime in the next 24 hours and move things along.  If anyone else has anything to add before then, feel free to post.

1 - Miri's Inn
2 - Cobbler's business and house (Jarnath's house)
3 - Graveyard


----------



## maddmic (Jul 10, 2003)

As they are all gathering and getting ready to patrol, Kuknar brings up and idea.  "Instead of looking all over town, why don't we head back to Jarnath's house and see if we can't track these abominations back to their origin?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2003)

Darius nodded to Kuknar, agreeing to his plan to backtrack the fell.  Although a cursory pass through the village wouldn't be a bad idea either, just to be certain none were roaming about.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 10, 2003)

Exiting the shadows, Thrarn comes to stand beside his friend Darius.  "Kuknar is right, I think backtraking the Fell from Jarnaths house is the best idea."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"Fine by me."


----------



## Mirth (Jul 11, 2003)

Returning with Calog, Elidur pulls himself up into the saddle and looks down at the others, [norther]"Agreed, then. Less talk, more hunting. Anyone want to ride with me?"[/norther]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 12, 2003)

The trip back to Jarnath's is uneventful.  The night remains very cold and windy, blowing the light dusting of very dry snow that covers the ground around.  Visibility is reduced because of the blowing snow.  The houses and businesses in the village are still closed up tight, and fewer lights can be seen through the shutters and under the cracks of doorways than when the group passed by half an hour earlier on the way to the inn.

Back at Jarnath's, the tracks of the Fell are located but are quickly being erased by the blowing snow.  In fact, the trail is lost within yards of the house, blowing snow having completely obliterated them.

Knowing that the graveyard is just a little ways to the north of the village, the group heads that way.  Not a single person, living or otherwise, is spotted roaming the village.  After a ten minute trek, the standing stones that can only be the Dornish graveyard are spotted about sixty feet away through the poor visibility of blowing snow.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 13, 2003)

Summoning his strength, Kuknar grits his teeth and braces himself against the weather.  Readying his weapon, he approaches the graveyard less cautious than most, but with an open eye.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 14, 2003)

Using his almost-elven eyesight, Elidur leans down in Calog's saddle and searches the snow-blown darkness for any sign of movement.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2003)

Darius drew his bow from over his shoulder, allowing his elven eyesight to illuminate the area for him.  One hand remained free, ready for invoking if necessary.

Darius tried to remember any tales or lore of Dornish gravesights that might be prudent to know as he approached.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 15, 2003)

Tharn, also readying his bow, comes to stand beside Darius and whispers _“Do you see anything out there my friend?”_

OOC: I didnt see one, so I created a thread in the Rogues Gallery for our characters.  Here is the link...
Midnight: Peril in Arbordale Characters


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 15, 2003)

OOC:  Not a bad idea to put the characters in a thread in the Rogues Gallery.  Makes them easier to find when needed.  If everyone would go ahead and copy their characters into that thread that Thrarn started, I would appreciate it.  Thanks Thrarn!

IC:
Kuknar makes his way towards the graveyard, while pulling out his weapon and scanning the snow-swept landscape.  Elidur slows his mount and peers into the darkness, looking for signs of movement but sees nothing aside from his companions.  Darius and Thrarn both ready their bows as Darius also tries to spot anything that appears out of the ordinary.  From this distance (60 feet) and in these conditions, nothing is seen moving in or around the graveyard.

The only things that Darius can recall about Dornish graveyards is that they burn the bodies on pyres inside rings of standing stones, until there is nothing left, not even bones.  The ashes are then spread inside the standing stones.  It is a very effective way of dealing with the dead to ensure that they do not return from the dead as Fell.

Moving a bit closer, say to within 30 feet, the group can see that the standing stones are not very elaborate.  They are columns of stone, standing about ten to twelve feet tall.  The ring of stones is about 200 feet in diameter.  Nothing can be seen inside the ring of stones.  Dornish funeral pyres are simply piles of very combustible materials, mainly wood, that are consumed in the burning of the body.  Hence, there is no actual permanent structure inside the ring of stones.  The ground inside is just the same as that outside, snow covered.  The ashes of generations of Arbordale's dead are certainly a part of the ground beneath the snow.

Beyond the graveyard, a small, thickly-wooded area can be seen.  Aside from the standing stones, it is the only terrain feature in the vicinity that is of interest.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 16, 2003)

Kuknar kicks a bit of snow in frustration.  "I know Miri said that these Dorn burn their dead so that they do not walk again.  What confuses me is I don't remember any burn marks on those which we fought."  Kuknar then begins to make his way to the wooded area.  "If something did come from here, perhaps it went through the wood.  If so, then perhaps it's tracks are still visible since they may be protected from the wind."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Thrarn stares at Kuknar with a thoughtful look. Since he did not go into the Inn to hear Miri talk about burning the bodies, this is the first time he has heard about it.  He then asks [/I]“If they burn their dead normally, why wasn’t the body of Jarnaths wife burned after they found her dead?  I wonder if someone is not telling us something.”[/I] Remembering how his family was betrayed in the past, he is now finding it hard to trust the people in this town.  Trying to shake off these thoughts and give Miri the benefit of a doubt, he growls _“Since we are here I agree with Kuknar, we might as well have a look at those trees over there.  Maybe there is a graveyard in there that we haven’t heard about.”_


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 16, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane rubs his hands together quickly to warm them up, "Sure we may as well."


----------



## Mirth (Jul 16, 2003)

[norther]"Jarnath seemed to hope that his wife would return to him, so mayhaps he didn't bury her,"[/norther] Elidur suggests. [norther]"We should have described the other Fell and asked Miri if she knew who they were and how they may have risen. If our look around the wood doesn't pan out, then we can go back and see what she has to say."[/norther]


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2003)

Darius nods his agreement to the others, unwilling to speak at the moment in the sacred burial grounds of the Dorns.  Darius keep a sharp eye out for anyhting unusual.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 19, 2003)

The group cautiously enters the small, wooded area.  The trees are densely packed and Elidur is forced to dismount and walk, leading Calog by the reins.  The trees might once have been part of a larger wood or forest but the logger's axe and the incursion of the forces of the Shadow have seen to making it now nothing more than a tiny wooded area.

After about ten minutes of moving through the woods, a clearing is spotted up ahead, about 30 feet away.  Entering the clearing, an area of churned earth is immediately spotted at the edge of the clearing to the right, about ten feet away.  It appears to be a shallow hole with dirt thrown haphazardly around the rim of it.  About ten feet further away from that, another such area of churned earth is spotted.  Taking a look around the entire clearing, which is approximately sixty feet in diameter, additional areas of churned earth and shallow holes can be seen.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 19, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"Awww, no! Looks like someone has been praciticing a differnt kind of burial ritual." Dane pulls out his short sword and looks areound nervously, "I guess we better get a closer look."


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2003)

Darius relaxes his arms from his bow for a mooment or two, then again draws the bow.  His interest in the area in to look up into the trees to see if any are waiting to close a trap.

"Looks like an ideal place for trouble, yes?" Darius half-asked as he looked up into the trees surrounding the churned earth.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 19, 2003)

_"I wonder if there is one person responsible for burning the bodies?  Maybe a priest in the town?  One that is fooling the townfolk into believing that he is burning the bodies, when in fact he is placing them here."_


----------



## Mirth (Jul 20, 2003)

[norther]"How many open graves are there?"[/norther] Elidur asks as the holes come into view. [norther]"Is it an equal number to the Fell we defeated back at the cobbler's? If there are more, than there may be other undead about... Are there any more graves that haven't been disturbed? If so, we should dig up the bodies now and drag them back to the circle for burning."[/norther]


----------



## maddmic (Jul 22, 2003)

Kuknar looks around and sniffs the cold air.  He looks at each grave in turn before going anywhere.  He begins to count the number of holes and compares them to the number of fell that they fought.  Sniffing again, he turns to the group.  [Trader's Tongue]"Yes, something is very bad here."[/Trader's Tongue]  He then begins to move towards the graves to inspect them with his axe readied.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 24, 2003)

_OOC: BUMP! _


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 25, 2003)

Cautiously moving into the clearing, a total of seven graves can be seen.  All seven are open and located around the edges of the clearing.  One of the shallow graves is much smaller than the others as if it contained a halfling or small child.  Two of the graves are extremely large, maybe nine or ten feet long and several feet wide.  All of the graves are shallow.  Four of the graves seem to have been opened very recently, within the last week or so.  The small one and the two large ones were obviously opened longer in the past because the piled dirt around each is more hard and frozen than the other four.  There appear to be no other graves, open or closed, in the clearing.  Tracks are present in the clearing, crisscrossing the area but are difficult to make out.  The trees have helped to keep some of the snow off the ground but the tracks are still difficult to follow.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 25, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"I don't get? What would be in such a huge grave as those two?"
Dane looks around, abviouly nervous nad keeping an eye out for trouble.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 25, 2003)

[norther]"Well, looks like we've definitely got some hunting to do,"[/norther] Elidur says as he stares at the three older graves. The Dorn leans down towards the hard, frozen ground to see if he can make heads or tails of the faint tracks.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 25, 2003)

Thrarn kneels next to one of the graves and looks around the clearing.  Picking up a handful of the frozen earth he flicks  it back into the grave.  "I think we should go back to town and  get some rest.  Stumbling around in the darkness has got us nowhere.  Maybe whatever we are seeking will come to us when we sleep.  Does anybody have any other suggestions? "


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 26, 2003)

OOC:  I believe Keia is out of town at the moment so I don't think he'll be posting again until next week.  I'll wait another day or so for maddmic to post in the event he has anything to add before I move on.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 26, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *OOC:  I believe Keia is out of town at the moment so I don't think he'll be posting again until next week.  I'll wait another day or so for maddmic to post in the event he has anything to add before I move on. *




[OOC: I'd also assume Wil's at Gen Con. No doubt enjoying his win at the ennies. ]


----------



## maddmic (Jul 26, 2003)

Kuknar looks around and nods to the burnt one's idea.  "Perhaps not sleep, but maybe if we wait out the night here for them, they may come back."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 26, 2003)

OOC:  Yes, I talked to Wil via e-mail about a week ago.  He has been pretty busy because of convention season and is hoping to get back to the game when things quiet down.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 27, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> *Thrarn kneels next to one of the graves and looks around the clearing.  Picking up a handful of the frozen earth he flicks  it back into the grave.  "I think we should go back to town and  get some rest.  Stumbling around in the darkness has got us nowhere.  Maybe whatever we are seeking will come to us when we sleep.  Does anybody have any other suggestions? " *




[norther]"I've heard that they shun the day, so perhaps that is when we should rest,"[/norther] Elidur suggests. [norther]"Course that may just be rumour. Perhaps we can bait their hunger with a trap."[/norther]


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2003)

"Well, we're already out here.  Let's see if we can track any of these prints to another location," Darius suggested.  "If it's too difficult to track I suggest we get some much needed rest and return in the daylight.  If anyone was wounded I can work on healing the back at the inn."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 29, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane sighs and his shoulders slump a little, "Alright, sure. Wondering the woods looking for horrible abominations all night sounds like great fun." Then he pulls shut his cloak agianst the cold, although he keeps sword in hand. "Who's leading the way?"


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 30, 2003)

"Since we are here, maybe it is a good idea to see if we can find anything else of importance.  If nothing sticks its ugly little head out then we should get some rest.  I will check the other side of the clearing for tracks, who will accompany me?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 30, 2003)

Thrarn is able to locate tracks on the opposite side of the clearing and with the help of Elidur, are able to follow them.  They lead out of the wooded area and continue to the north.  The tracks are hard to follow and it takes quite a bit of time to keep the trail.  It is difficult to tell what or how many different sets of tracks are present but they do indicate a small group of people obviously travelling together.  At least some of the tracks were made by a very large, bare foot.

After nearly two hours of tracking whatever made these particular tracks, the group comes to an area of high, jagged hills.  The trail continues towards the hills and becomes even more difficult to follow.  They stick to a winding path into the hills and eventually seemingly end abruptly.  Looking around the area, the group at first sees nothing except for wind and snowswept hills.  Then, what appears to be a cave mouth is spotted by Darius.  It is slightly concealed but visible once it is pointed out.  It lies about forty feet above the group.  A narrow path leads up towards it.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 30, 2003)

_"Well, it looks like we finally found something.  Is everyone up to going into that cave tonight?  We have not rested to regain our strength and who knows what lies within that cave.  Perhaps we should set up camp here and come first light, we will enter the cave."_


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2003)

"We've been up half the night tracking these creatures," Darius commented.  "I would prefer that the first time I slept, it was in a real bed.  But I understand if the rest of you need some rest.  It would give me some opportunity to help anyone who was injured."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 31, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"I think we should just press on while we still have surprise on our side."


----------



## maddmic (Jul 31, 2003)

Kuknar shakes his head.  "I would rather see what we've been tracking now.  I would hate for us to set up camp and then be surprised ourselves in the morning.  That being said, I can see well in total darkness , so I would volunteer to go into the cave first to see what we're up against if you all wish."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 31, 2003)

_ Well then, I think it has been decided.  We will go into the caves now. Kuknar, after you"_ Thrarn states as he gestures toward the cave opening.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 1, 2003)

[norther]"Good thing, too,"[/norther] Elidur mutters as the group makes its way toward the cave after Kuknar. [norther]"I have a heavy doubt than many of you could survive a night outside in a Dornish winter."[/norther]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 1, 2003)

Kuknar takes the lead and follows the path up the hill to the entrance to the cave.  He slips inside to take a look with his darkvision, while leaving the others outside.

Carefully moving inside, he can see that he interior is small but not cramped.  There are many smaller side caves and alcoves scattered around the main cave.  There are no lights and Kuknar sees nothing moving inside.

Suddenly, from his right side, Kuknar is hit by a large club, more like a rough-hewn log.  He is knocked sideways into the wall to his left, grunting in pain. (OOC:  15 points of damage)  Turning to his right, he sees what appears to be an ogre, except the ogre is obviously not well.  It is suffering from multiple open wounds and the skin of one cheek hangs limply below its chin.  It was apparently hiding inside a hollowed out alcove near the entrance to the cave.

Outside the cave entrance, everyone else hears the grunt of pain and the sounds of combat.

OOC:
Suprise round is over so we'll move to initiative:
Darius 23
Dane 19
Alhadrial 17
Ogre Fell 16
Elidur 9
Kuknar 8
Thrarn 6

Kuknar and the Ogre Fell are about 30 feet away from the rest of the group.  I might try to get a map of the cave entrance area up shortly.  Actions?


----------



## maddmic (Aug 1, 2003)

Kuknar turns to face the huge beast and sets his feet.  Raising his shield to fend off any blow, he follows it up by swinging his axe toward the beast.


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2003)

Darius will move into the cave behind Kuknar and invoke a CLW upon him.  Darius should be able to see somewhat with his lowlight vision from the light from the cave entrance.

OOC: Power Points remaining after action: 7


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 1, 2003)

Thrarn moves to where he can get a clear shot at the Fell Ogre and lets an arrow fly.  

If he cannot get a clear shot, then he will draw his sword and move into the cave and look for other attackers.  If he is able to attack, then he will.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 3, 2003)

Seeing Kuknar fall, Elidur draws his sword and rushes forward into melee, relying on his low-light vision to allow him to tell what is going on.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 6, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Darius 23
Dane 19
Alhadrial 17
Ogre Fell 16
Elidur 9
Kuknar 8
Thrarn 6

IC:
Darius moves into the cave and up behind Kuknar.  He calls on his magic to heal the dworg.  (OOC:  8 hit points back to Kuknar.)

Dane moves in and attacks the Ogre Fell and misses, the large creature slightly more agile than Dane expected.

Alhadrial moves up and attacks the Ogre Fell with his knives but misses.

The Ogre Fell keeps his attention on Kuknar and swings his huge club at him but barely misses.

Elidur moves into the cave and attacks the Ogre Fell but misses badly.

Kuknar swings his axe at the Ogre Fell and misses, the creature deftly dodging the blow.

Thrarn moves slightly into the cave and then lets an arrow fly.  The arrow just misses the Ogre Fell, and breaks on the cave wall behind the beast.

OOC:  Recap.  Kuknar is now down 7 hit points after being healed.  Everyone else hasn't taken any damage.  Everyone missed his round! Weird!   Actions?


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2003)

Darius will delay his action to heal anyone that is in need of healing while avoiding the ogre fell.  Darius doesn't want to takethe chance of not healing someone near a creature capable of causing so much harm.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Elidur moves into the cave and attacks the Ogre Fell but misses badly.*




Angered at the undead beast, Elidur redoubles his effort to strike the Fell Ogre down, once again attacking him with his sword.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 6, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Seeing the situation as being very bad, Dane decides to take a risk, and begins muttering arcane words as he sheaths his blade. Then spreads his hands into fan shape. An instant later flames errupt from his hands. He tries as best as he can to mantain his defense and not hit his friends.


[OOc: burning hands cast on the defensive.]


----------



## maddmic (Aug 7, 2003)

Kuknar prepares his axe again and focuses on his target.  He steps forward and swings the blade.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 8, 2003)

Not wanting to add to the close combat mess, Thrarn moves again to where he can get the best shot without being in anybodies way and lets another arrow fly.

OOC: Not sure how close I am to the Fell but if I am not already w/in 30', will move closer so that I can get my maximum attack bonus for this round.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 9, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Darius 23
Dane 19
Alhadrial 17
Ogre Fell 16
Elidur 9
Kuknar 8
Thrarn 6

IC:
Darius holds, prepared to attempt to heal any of his companions that might need it.

Casting defensively, Dane places his hands in a fan in front of him and looses a burning hands spell.  Flames erupt from his fingertips and slam into the Ogre Fell.  Somehow Dane manages not to hit any of his fellows surrounding the Ogre.  (OOC:  9 points of damage)

Alhadrial attacks with his knives again but fails to hit.

The Ogre turns his attention to Elidur and swings his huge club and hits, nearly driving Elidur to his knees.  (OOC:  16 points of damage)

Seeing the grievous wound taken by Elidur, Darius springs into action.  Calling upon his magical powers, he casts a healing spell on Elidur.  (OOC:  8 points back to Elidur)

Driven by fear and pain, Elidur swings his bastard sword and strikes the Ogre, opening another ghastly wound across its chest.  (OOC:  9 points of damage)

Kuknar steps forward and swings his axe, driving the blade into the midsection of the Ogre with murderous force.  (OOC:  back to back 20's, 37 points of damage from critical hit)

The Ogre Fell falls backwards, hitting the floor with a loud thud and then the cave is silent as the battle comes to a close.

OOC:  Okay folks, we are out of combat for the moment.  Elidur has taken 8 points of damage, and Kuknar has taken 7 points of damage.  No one else is currently injured.  Actions?


----------



## maddmic (Aug 9, 2003)

Brushing his hands off on his clothes, Kuknar speaks up.  "Well, I guess that takes care of the big foot prints we were tracking.  Shall we go further into the cave and see if we've succeeded in waking anything up?"  With that, the dworg will try to sneak a bit further, not getting as far ahead of the group as he was coming into the cave.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 11, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *The Ogre turns his attention to Elidur and swings his huge club and hits, nearly driving Elidur to his knees.
> 
> Seeing the grievous wound taken by Elidur, Darius springs into action.  Calling upon his magical powers, he casts a healing spell on Elidur.
> 
> ...




As the wretched monster falls, Elidur collapses in momentary shock and is silent for a short while. After Kuknar speaks, Elidur gets to his feet and says softly, [norther] "I think there were two big graves..." [/norther] The Dorn immediately begins scanning the shadows for signs of another grosteque undead beast, all the while shivering slightly.

_OOC: Sorry about the delay in posting. Went out of town unexpectedly for the weekend and just got back._


----------



## Keia (Aug 11, 2003)

"That was why we can this far, we may as well check a bit farther," Darius offered.

_OOC: 6 of 10 spell points remaining_


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 11, 2003)

_"Eliduri s right, there were two big graves. Lets keep a close eye out now that we know we are in the right place. "_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 13, 2003)

OOC:  I'm just coming off a long weekend, which was pretty busy.  I'd like to wait another day for those that haven't posted actions to do so.  Otherwise, I will post and move this forward tomorrow night.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *OOC:  I'm just coming off a long weekend, which was pretty busy.  I'd like to wait another day for those that haven't posted actions to do so.  Otherwise, I will post and move this forward tomorrow night. *




_OOC: Sounds fine to me, Toric. Take your time and breathe... _


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 14, 2003)

OOC:  Here is a map of the cave.  The red "O" is where the body of the Ogre Fell is located.  He came out of the first side passage to the right of the entrance.  Now that you have a map, go ahead and tell me exactly where you guys want to go.  Each square is five feet.  Once I believe I have a consensus as to where you want to go, I will move forward.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 14, 2003)

OOC:  Map...


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

If there are no other Fell in sight, Elidur points to the passage behind the fallen beast and says, [norther] "Perhaps the other undead ogre is down here, too." [/norther]

_OOC: The passage leading off to the right on the map  _


----------



## maddmic (Aug 15, 2003)

Kuknar looks at Elidur quizically.  The dworg hasn't understood a word out of his mouth yet, but thinks he has an idea what he means.  He nods and echos his words.  [Trader's Tongue]"Yes, we go that way.  I would think that they'd have their big guy here guarding, while they rest for the night."[/Trader's Tongue]  He points to the ogre fell on the ground and then smiles for the first time since he's met the group.  His smile is one of insanely crooked and jagged teeth.  It is quite apparent though that he is pleased that his swing took the orge fell down.  He then lets the smile creep from his face and then spits on the fallen beast.  Hefting his axe once again, he moves forward into the cave to the right once the others signal that they're ready.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 15, 2003)

Kuknar looks at Elidur quizically.  The dworg hasn't understood a word out of his mouth yet, but thinks he has an idea of what he means.  He nods and echos his words.  [Trader's Tongue]"Yes, we go that way.  I would think that they'd have their big guy here guarding, while they rest for the night."[/Trader's Tongue]  He points to the ogre fell on the ground and then smiles for the first time since he's met the group.  His smile is one of insanely crooked and jagged teeth.  It is quite apparent though that he is pleased that his swing took the orge fell down.  He then lets the smile creep from his face and then spits on the fallen beast.  Hefting his axe once again, he moves forward into the cave to the right once the others signal that they're ready.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 15, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane points toward the passage the ogre was in with hids short sword, "That way it is then, but let us hurry. It's getting late."


----------



## Keia (Aug 15, 2003)

"That's fine, but as we leave the entrance my sight is becoming dimmer.  Is there another light source available?  I know that it will give us away, but it's not like the ogre didn't know we were here . . ." Darius suggested.  "It can be a little light - that's all I need."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 17, 2003)

Being in a confined area Thrarn places his bow on his back and pulls out a torch and his sword.  With sword in his right hand and the torch in the other he moves with the others to the right passage.  _"Unless anybody objects, I  can use my torch to brighten things up a bit."_


----------



## Mirth (Aug 18, 2003)

_OOC: BUMP for Wil _


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 20, 2003)

bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for my lapse in posting.  The last two weeks have been busy and have left me less time to post.  Things should be back to normal now.

IC:
The group follows the passage to the right and finds that it opens into a fairly large room.  A cursory inspection of the room indicates that there is nothing moving inside.  In the northeastern corner of the room is a large pile of bones, but without actually picking through them, it is impossible to tell whether the bones are of animals, humanoids, or both.

OOC:
Map to follow.

The red "B" on the map indicates where the bones are...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

OOC:  Map...

EDIT:  Removed map


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 21, 2003)

Out of curiosity, Thrarn approaches the pile of bones carefully, keeping a wary eye out for anything dangerous. _“Lets see what these Fell have been feasting on,”_ he states as he spreads the bones around with the tip of his sword.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 21, 2003)

Seeing the bones on the ground, Kuknar readies himself for anything that could approach from behind.  He turns his back towards the bones and keeps an eye on the main cave.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 22, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane takes a possition opposite of Kuknar, also keeping an eye out for trouble.


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2003)

Darius enters the room as well, several steps behind Tharn, covering him as well as Darius can with either spell or steel.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 23, 2003)

Once he realizes this area is clear, Elidur indicates with his hand that they should move on across to the passage directly opposite.

_The one on the left on the map._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 26, 2003)

Thrarn moves the pile of bones around with the tip of his sword.  He can see bones of rats, squirrels, rabbits and other small animals mixed with bones that are definitely human, including a nearly intact femur, some rib bones and a crushed human skull.  Other than the bones and some bits of fur, nothing else is found in the pile.

After checking out the room with the bones, the group forms back up and moves across the passageway into the lefthand passage.  This passage however comes to an end after another forty feet or so.  It is colder at the end of this passage as there is a slim fissure about eight feet off the floor that obviously leads out of the caves to the open air.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 26, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry all, my internet connection has been having some problems the last 3 days.

IC:
Kuknar looks around at the dead end and then at each person in turn.  "Well, it looks like we've narrowed things down to two choices.  I prefer to stay left.  You all have any problems with that?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2003)

"Left it is then.  It seems like we've been in this cave for a while.  While the light and noise I'm surprised nothing has investigated," Darius commented.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 26, 2003)

Elidur nods his head in agreement with Kuknar's hand gestures.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 26, 2003)

Looking back at the others, Thrarn reports, _"There are human remains here which is no big suprise.  Nothing we can do here so the left passage sounds as good as any"_

OOC: Have we decided a marching order, Are the passages wide enough to walk 2 side by side?  

Unless anybody objects, I will take lead since my spot check is the highest


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2003)

_This is an "after the board change" BUMP!_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 29, 2003)

OOC:  Here is the updated map of the area.  I'll have the corresponding post up shortly.

T = Thrarn
K = Kuknar
E = Elidur
D = Darius
N = Dane
A = Alhadrial
G = Little Girl

Each square is five feet by five feet.

EDIT:  Removed map


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 30, 2003)

The group slowly and cautiously makes its way deeper into the cave complex, following the rough stone wall up the passageway to the left.  Thrarn and Kuknar are the first to see that the passage spills into another smallish cavern room.  Sitting up against the far wall, in the shadows of an rocky overhang is a small girl.  She is human, Dornish if Thrarn is any judge, and appears to be about 12 years old.

Upon seeing the group enter the room, she shrinks back further against the wall and under the rock overhang.  "Please, help me!" she whispers frantically.  "Don't let them eat me!  You aren't like them, are you?"


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 30, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Upon seeing the group enter the room, she shrinks back further against the wall and under the rock overhang.  "Please, help me!" she whispers frantically.  "Don't let them eat me!  You aren't like them, are you?"




_ "No we arent like them little lady.  Come out into the light so we can be sure you arent like them as well."_ Thrarn says, try to be as soothing as his raspy voice can be. _ 
Who are you and how did you get in here?"_


----------



## Mirth (Aug 31, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> _ "No we arent like them little lady.  Come out into the light so we can be sure you arent like them as well."_ Thrarn says, try to be as soothing as his raspy voice can be. _
> Who are you and how did you get in here?"_




"For daylight's sake, Thrarn!" Elidur admonishes as he moves towards the child. "She's no Fell. Listen to her pitiful pleas. There's no way the Fell can sound that human. Can't you see she's just a frightened little girl?!" 

[norther] "There, there, lass... nothing to be afraid of ... we've come to rescue you..." [/norther] the Dorn says, trying to soothe the young one's fears as he moves to pick her up.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 31, 2003)

Thrarn Grabs Elidurs arm as he moves by.  _"Just be careful.  We do not know who our enemy is here, and there has to be someone or something, more powerful than the fell, behind all this.  For all we know, it could be some sort of shape shifter!"_ His voice crackles out as he uneasily watches the little girl.  _"I just don’t want to fall into a trap."_


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 2, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

_Shapeshifter...well i suppose in in this world many such things are possible._ Dane mantains a readdy possition as the others talk to the girl, "Nothing wrong with a little caution, Eildur."


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2003)

Darius looked back the way they had come and took a couple steps that way. _'No reason to get stuck between the hammer and the anvil,'_ Darius reasoned to himself.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 3, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry all, my internet connection is still out at home.  I am only able to post at work right now.  It will be down until further notice.  So, I am turning over control of my character to the GM should things need to be moved along and I'm not able to be here.  I will let you all know once I'm back online.

IC:
Kuknar holds his arm out to the side as the otghers try to move forward.  {Trader's Tongue]"Remember what the crazed man spoke.  One of them was his daughter.  This could be her."[/Trader's Tongue]


OOC:
How is the girl looking with the Dworg's darkvision?  She all in one piece not oozing anything?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 4, 2003)

OOC:  The girl looks normal to Kuknar.  She is wearing clothes, which do seem a bit ragged, but given the circumstances, that would be expected.  She is dirty, but also would be expected given the current situation.  Other than that, she looks pretty normal.

IC:
As Darius turns to watch the way the group entered the cavern room and before Elidur can move closer to the girl, a voice is heard from nearby.

"Fools!  You should not meddle in things you don't understand!"

A split second later, Alhadrial is struck motionless and from around the corner behind the group, an extremely large Dornish man appears, followed closely by a smaller man, possibly a Sarcosan.  The Dorn is wild looking, wearing furs for clothing.  His hair is brown and long, and spills around his face unevenly.  He carries a wicked looking greataxe in his hands.  The smaller man has a heavy mace hanging from his belt but holds nothing in his hands.  He is dirty and unkempt and has a crazy gleam in his eye.

OOC:  Alhadrial was struck immobile with a hold person spell, although what is wrong with him is not readily apparent.

Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7

Actions?

OOC:  Here is the updated map of the area.  

T = Thrarn
K = Kuknar
E = Elidur
D = Darius
N = Dane
A = Alhadrial
G = Little Girl
1 = Large Dornish Man
2 = Sarcosan Man

Each square is five feet by five feet.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 4, 2003)

Kuknar, realizing that the threat is behind them, turns and moves to the Dorn.  [Trader's Tongue]"Understanding is not my job, meddling is."[/Trader's Tongue]  With that, he swings his axe at the hulking Dorn.


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "Fools!  You should not meddle in things you don't understand!"




"Perhaps you would care to enlighten us of the error of our ways?" Darius asks as he raises his bow into firing position.  He will ready an action to fire at one of them (larger, first, unless cover precludes it) if they move to attack.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 4, 2003)

Thrarn looks to see what is attacking.  After seeing that he cannot get by the others in the group to attack with his sword, he draw his bow and fires if he has a shot.  Being the closest to the little girl, ,he also tries to keep an eye on her,  watching her reactions to the two attackers.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 4, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane moves up next to the bewitrched elf and once again casts, flame burst from his hands at the attackers.

[OOC; if possible i'd like to get into the square right below A, it's sort of beside/ in friont of him.]


----------



## Mirth (Sep 5, 2003)

"What exactly is there to understand about a Fell Ogre and a wee scared lass?" Elidur says as he surreptitiously draws his Erunsil knife and slings it at the Sarcosan.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 5, 2003)

OOC:  
Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7

IC:
Dane move closer to the Dornish Man and in front of the immobile Alhadrial and casts a spell, shooting an fan of fire in front of him hitting the Dorn.  (OOC:  Made Concentration check to not suffer an attack of opportunity, 11 points of damage)

With their aggressive stance obvious, Darius lets fly with an arrow at the Dorn but misses.

The Sarcosan makes some hand gestures while mumbling something under his breath.  The magic is targetted at Dane but he manages to resist the effects.

The Dornish Man swings his greataxe at Dane and hits him, staggering him slightly.  (OOC:  9 points of damage)

Kuknar moves forward, closing with the Dorn and attacks but misses.

Elidur pulls one of his knives and throws it at the Sarcosan but the knife sails wildly over his head.

With the chaos of the battle in front of him, Thrarn casts a quick glance at the girl before firing his bow.  The girl is still cowering under the rock overhang.  His bow shot misses the Dorn however and Thrarn realizes that it will be difficult at best to keep his attention split between the girl and the battle.

OOC:  The Dornish Man has taken 11 points of damage.  Dane has taken 9 points of damage.  No one else is injured.  Here is the updated map, the key the same as before.


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2003)

Darius will move into a position to heal Dane and heal him (CLW).  "Not much for the light banter, yes?" Darius asked the two assailants.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 5, 2003)

Deciding that the large man and Sarcosan Man are more of a threat, Thrarn puts all of his attention on them.  Moving as close as he can he fires on the large man with his bow.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 6, 2003)

OOC:  I'll wait another day or so for everyone to post actions before running the next round.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Elidur pulls one of his knives and throws it at the Sarcosan but the knife sails wildly over his head.




After failing in his attempt to distract the magic-user, Elidur moves forward to engage in melee with the large Dorn. "Tell me why such a brute as you needs to torment such a tiny girl?" he asks him.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 7, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane draws his short sword and attacks.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 7, 2003)

Kuknar rears back and brings his axe forward looking to bury it deep into the dornish man.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 10, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7

IC:
Dane pulls his short sword and takes a swing at the large Dornish man but misses.

Darius moves close to Dane and casts a cure spell, saying ""Not much for the light banter, yes?"  (OOC:  7 points back to Dane)

The Sarcosan man chants and gestures and then lays his hand on the Dornish man's back.  He then adds, "I do not banter with cattle."

The Dornish man again swings his greataxe, this time at Kuknar.  The blow just misses, the axe ringing off the stone wall behind the dworg.

Kuknar attempts to strike the Dorn but his axe misses wildly (OOC: rolled a 3).

Elidur moves into melee combat with the Dorn and swings but narrowly misses.  "Tell me why such a brute as you needs to torment such a tiny girl?" he asks him.  The faint scent of rotten meat can be smelled by Elidur, Kuknar and Dane.

Thrarn moves closer and fires at the large Dorn but his shot skitters harmlessly off the rock wall behind him.

OOC:  Recap.  No one hit anything this round!  Weird!  Dane is only down 2 hit points at this point after being healed.  The Dornish man has taken 11 points of damage but some sort of spell was cast on him.  As for the map, I need to update it but for now here is a breakdown of where everyone is.  Darius is in the square north of Dane.  Elidur is in the square east of Dane.  Thrarn is just behind Alhadrial.  All other positions are unchanged.  Actions for next round?


----------



## maddmic (Sep 10, 2003)

Seeing that people have moved in to the front line, Kuknar focuses his attention on the person doing the chanting.  

OOC:
5' step up and to the right.  (Left side of 1 in position to attack 2)

IC:
Stepping forward he brings his axe down onto the chanting man.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 10, 2003)

Thrarn quickly fires another arrow at the large man.  With great speed and agility he reloads another and lets the second arrow fly.

OOC: Use rapid shot feet to fire 2 arrows


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Elidur moves into melee combat with the Dorn and swings but narrowly misses.  "Tell me why such a brute as you needs to torment such a tiny girl?" he asks him.  The faint scent of rotten meat can be smelled by Elidur, Kuknar and Dane.




"No answer, eh? I didn't think there would be," Elidur says as he lays into the large Dorn again with his sword.


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2003)

*Power Points remaining prior to action: 5*

If Darius has the opportunity to do so, he will unlease a burning hands at the two.  Otherwise he will draw his weapon and ready an action to heal someone who gets hit.

"Cattle?" Darius asked.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 11, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Not letting his miss discourge him, Dane takes another shot with his sword.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2003)

_OOC: I'll be out of town on vacation until Wed. Sept. 18th. Feel free to autopilot my character if need be._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 12, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7

IC:
Dane again attacks the Dornish man with his short sword but misses.

Unable to use a burning hands spell without hitting his companions, Darius draws his longsword and prepares to heal anyone who might need it.

The Sarcosan pulls his heavy mace and swings at Elidur, hitting him.  (OOC:  7 points of damage)

The Dorn swings is greataxe at Kuknar and hits with a glancing blow.  (OOC:  6 points of damage)

Kuknar steps forward and attacks the Sarcosan with his axe.  The blow strikes home, ringing off metal armor.  (OOC:  6 points of damage)

Elidur swings his bastard sword at the Dorn and nicks him across the left side.  (OOC:  4 points of damage)

Thrarn fires two arrows in rapid succession at the Dorn.  His first shot misses but the second flies true.  (OOC:  7 points of damage)

OOC:  
Damage Totals:
Dane = 2 points
Elidur = 7 points
Kuknar = 6 points

Dorn = 22 points
Sarcosan = 6 points

I have an updated map but was unable to post it due to some sort of error.  Will try again later.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 15, 2003)

Kuknar let's an almost feral growl escape his throat in the direction of the Dorn.  He then swings again at the Sarcosan.


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2003)

*Power Points remaining prior to action: 5*

Darius will invoke CLW on Elidur, staying out of reach of the two attackers.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 16, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Groaning in frustration, Dane takes another stab with his short sword.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC:
All, I talked to Toric tonight and he wanted me to let you all know that he is going to be posting on the night of the 17th.  He has been a bit busy with relatives in town as well as weddings.  Have no fear, the game will be moved along tomorrow night.  I'll see to it personally.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 17, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> The Sarcosan pulls his heavy mace and swings at Elidur, hitting him. Elidur swings his bastard sword at the Dorn and nicks him across the left side.




Ignoring the throbbing pain in his shoulder left by the Sarcosan's mace, Elidur tries to bring his blade to bear on the large Dorn once again. _Will this giant never fall?_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 18, 2003)

Tharn quickly fires two more arrows at the Dorn.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7

IC:
Dane stabs at the Dorn again but again fails to hit the larger man.

Darius casts a cure light wounds spell on the wounded Elidur.  (OOC:  Elidur is healed back to full hit points)

The Sarcosan again swings his heavy mace at Elidur and hits him in the upper arm, bashing him sideways slightly.  (OOC:  10 points of damage to Elidur)

The Dorn swings his greataxe at Kuknar and hits him a glancing blow.  (OOC:  8 points of damage to Kuknar)

Kuknar swings again at the Sarcosan but again his axe fails to strike home.

Elidur again tries to strike the Dorn but misses badly, suffering from the effects of the last brutal blow from the mace.  (OOC:  rolled a natural 1 to hit)

Thrarn again fires two shots from his bow at the Dorn but both shots fly harmlessly past him.

OOC:
Damage Totals:
Dane = 2 points
Elidur = 10 points
Kuknar = 14 points

Dorn = 22 points
Sarcosan = 6 points

Actions for next round?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

OOC:
Here is the current map:

E = Elidur
N = Dane
K = Kuknar
A = Alhadrial
T = Thrarn
D = Darius

1 = Dorn
2 = Sarcosan
G = Girl

Squares are five foot.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 18, 2003)

Still not seeing a way to get closer to the Dorn, Tharn fires two more arrows.  

OOC:  If everybodies position changes to where Thrarn can attack with is sword, then he does so.  Otherwise he will move a close as he can and fire the two arrows.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 18, 2003)

Kuknar bears his teeth after being hit and not being able to hit the Sarcosan.  Drool escapes his mouth, and his eyes seem to glaze over as he flies into a fit of rage, screaming an incoherant battle cry.  He swings his axe wildly at his Sarcosan target.

OOC:
Barbarian rage.  +4 to St & Co  (22 and 20 respectively now)  16 AC now and +6 hitpoints to his diminishing total.  
We need to end this combat soon, the clock is now ticking.  8 rounds to go before he's tuckered out.
His adjusted totals are now, +9 melee and damage is now 1d10 +6.  C'mon critical hit!


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2003)

*Power Points remaining prior to action: 4*

"Elidur, you're supposed to block that attack," Darius said lightly, then instantly regretting the possiblity of distracting Elidur from his foe.  "Let's see if I can help with that."

Darius will again cast CLW on Elidur.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 20, 2003)

OOC:  I'll give Sir Osis and Mirth a bit more time to post an action for the upcoming round before moving on...


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Darius casts a cure light wounds spell on the wounded Elidur. The Sarcosan again swings his heavy mace at Elidur and hits him in the upper arm, bashing him sideways slightly. Elidur again tries to strike the Dorn but misses badly, suffering from the effects of the last brutal blow from the mace.




The surge of relief Elidur gains from Darius' healing magic is quickly overwhelmed by the jarring impact of the Sarcosan's mace on his shoulder. The throbbing pain and numbness in his sword arm causes Elidur's blade to dip, the point clanging against the ground. Slowly the initial numbness fades and Elidur is able to bring the sword back up against the underside of the large Dorn.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 22, 2003)

Dane, once again tries to stab his opponent, hoping he eventaully get lucky and successfully strike.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 25, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 25, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry for the delay.  This month has been extremely busy for me.  I am/was a participant in two weddings, my mother-in-law just moved to town at the beginning of September and was living with us until this past Saturday when we moved her to her apartment, and my son's birthday was this past Sunday.  Once I get past this upcoming weekend's wedding, I should be in the clear and back to a normal posting schedule.

Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7

IC:
Dane again stabs his shortsword at the Dorn and again is frustrated by another miss.  (OOC:  Rolled a 5.  Just downright bad rolls!  Luck has to change soon...)

After seeing Elidur take another hard shot from the heavy mace, Darius again calls forth his arcane power to heal him.  (OOC:  6 points back to Elidur.)

The Sarcosan keeps his attention focused on Elidur, despite the raging Kuknar, and attacks him again, this time missing.

Taking his pick from the three foes surrounding him, the Dorn attacks Elidur and hits him, knocking him sideways into the wall.  (OOC:  8 points of damage.)

Now in a rage, Kuknar again tries to hit the Sarcosan but misses badly.  (OOC:  rolled a 2.)

The battered Elidur swings his bastard sword at the large Dorn and hits, the ferocious blow staggering his Dornish foe.  (13 points of damage.)

Seeing an opening, Thrarn drops his bow, pulls his longsword and moves to engage the Dorn.

OOC:
Damage Totals:
Dane = 2 points
Elidur = 12 points
Kuknar = 14 points

Dorn = 35 points
Sarcosan = 6 points

Actions for next round?

Here is the current map:

E = Elidur
N = Dane
K = Kuknar
A = Alhadrial
T = Thrarn
D = Darius

1 = Dorn
2 = Sarcosan
G = Girl

Squares are five foot.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> After seeing Elidur take another hard shot from the heavy mace, Darius again calls forth his arcane power to heal him. The Sarcosan keeps his attention focused on Elidur, despite the raging Kuknar, and attacks him again, this time missing. Taking his pick from the three foes surrounding him, the Dorn attacks Elidur and hits him, knocking him sideways into the wall. The battered Elidur swings his bastard sword at the large Dorn and hits, the ferocious blow staggering his Dornish foe.




"Although it pains me to treat my kinfolk this way, your time in this land has come to an end," Elidur says through clenched teeth, ignoring the shooting pains up and down his body, as he tries to lay the deathblow on the huge Dorn.


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2003)

*Power Points remaining prior to action: 3*

Darius applied his healing touch to Elidur again, hoping the warriors would end this fight soon.  He hadn't much strength left.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 30, 2003)

Dane tries agian to land a blow.


[OOC: sorry for any delays, but i've been having problems with the boards.]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 30, 2003)

OOC:  I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to post a new turn.  One of the players in the game just got married and should be back online soon (this was one of the weddings I was a participant in this month).  I believe that he will be back to posting tonight or tomorrow so I'll give him another day before moving on.  Things should be getting back to normal somewhat for me now in that I will be posting several times a week again.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry all, I was out getting married.  I am back now.

IC:
Kuknar swings wildly again at the Sarcosian.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Sorry all, I was out getting married.  I am back now.




_OOC: CONGRATULATIONS!   _


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry all, I was out getting married.  I am back now.




_OOC: Ditto on the congratulations - welcome to the ranks!!_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 2, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7

IC:
Dane again stabs at the Dorn but his blade is turned aside by the large man's axe.

Darius again uses healing magic on Elidur.  (OOC:  8 hit points restored)

The Sarcosan turns his attention to Dane, mercifully leaving Elidur alone, and attacks with his heavy mace but misses.

The Dorn swings his greataxe in a mighty overhand arc and hits Elidur, nearly driving his foe to his knees.  (OOC:  12 points of damage)

In his rage, Kuknar attacks the Sarcosan and hits him with a fierce blow, staggering him.  (OOC:  14 points of damage)

Elidur again attacks the Dorn but misses.

Thrarn attacks the Dorn with his longsword but fails to hit.

From behind, Darius is attacked by the little girl, who moved in without him hearing.  Her short sword bites deep, causing him to grunt in pain.  (OOC:  7 points of damage)

OOC:  
Damage Totals:
Dane = 2 points
Elidur = 16 points
Kuknar = 14 points
Darius = 7 points

Dorn = 35 points
Sarcosan = 20 points

Actions for next round?

Here is the current map:

E = Elidur
N = Dane
K = Kuknar
A = Alhadrial
T = Thrarn
D = Darius

1 = Dorn
2 = Sarcosan
G = Girl

Squares are five foot.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 2, 2003)

Still having a glazed look in his eye and breathing heavily, Kuknar rears back and brings his axe forward to meet his foe again.


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2003)

*Power points remaining before action : 2*



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> From behind, Darius is attacked by the little girl, who moved in without him hearing.  Her short sword bites deep, causing him to grunt in pain.  (OOC:  7 points of damage)




"Well, isn't that interesting . . . quite a blow from such a little girl," Darius said glancing back at the cause of his discomfort.  "Thrarn, if you please, remove her one way or another."

Darius then invoked cure light wounds on Elidur.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 3, 2003)

Tharn hears Darius but it too occupied with the Dorn to respond right away.  After stabbing at the large man with his longsword, he yells out _“I told you we couldn’t trust her.”_

OOC: If the Dorn falls before it is my turn, then Tharn will move to the Sarcosan and attack.  If he cannot get to the Sarcosan, then he will turn to attack the girl.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 3, 2003)

Dane Swift

Hearing the comotion behind him Dane spares a second to glance back, "Crap! i guess we shouldn't have trusted her.", Then he takes another shot at the Dorn.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 3, 2003)

OOC:  Sir Osis, just FYI, Dane can't reach the girl from his current position and won't be able to get to her at the current time.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 4, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Darius again uses healing magic on Elidur. The Dorn swings his greataxe in a mighty overhand arc and hits Elidur, nearly driving his foe to his knees. Elidur again attacks the Dorn but misses.




Elidur barely has time to register Darius' life-saving magic before the immense Dorn is on him again, this time landing such a blow that Elidur's entire spine spasms and sharp pains shoot up and down his body. "Fall, damn you!" the ravenborn says as he summons a strength beyond himself to try and lay the northern giant low.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 6, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  Sir Osis, just FYI, Dane can't reach the girl from his current position and won't be able to get to her at the current time.




{OOC: Whoops i keep confusing myself with D on the map.  i'll fix my post.}


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 9, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7

IC:
Hearing the comotion behind him Dane spares a second to glance back, "Crap! I guess we shouldn't have trusted her."  He then attacks the Dorn again but misses.  (OOC:  Nearly every one of Dane's rolls to hit has been very bad.  His luck has to change soon!)

Darius again calls his arcane power to heal Elidur.  (OOC:  5 hit points restored)

The Sarcosan swings his mace at Dane but misses.

Moving in for the kill, the Dorn again swings his axe at Elidur but mercifully misses his target.

Kuknar again attacks the Sarcosan and misses.

With a quiet sigh of relief, Elidur attacks the Dorn but misses.

Frustrated with the groups lack of success hitting their foes, Thrarn again attacks the Dorn but also misses.

OOC:
Damage Totals:
Dane = 2 points
Elidur = 11 points
Kuknar = 14 points
Darius = 7 points

Dorn = 35 points
Sarcosan = 20 points

Actions for next round?

The map remains the same as the last one.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 9, 2003)

Kuknar swings again at the Sarcosan.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 10, 2003)

OOC:  bumping this while we wait for the other PC's actions.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2003)

*Power Points remaining prior to action: 1*

"Missy, I can't have you stabbing me in the back . . . I'm one of the good guys, or did you forget?" Darius asked.  Darius looked over the girl seeing if there was any change in her or if perhaps she looked as though she were compelled or controlled.  He drew his longsword.


OOC:  If she appeared controlled or otherwise not herself (and not undead of some kind), Darius will strike with the flat of his blade (-4 to hit to subdue).  Otherwise, he will invoke his final healing into Elidur.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 10, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Darius again calls his arcane power to heal Elidur. Moving in for the kill, the Dorn again swings his axe at Elidur but mercifully misses his target. With a quiet sigh of relief, Elidur attacks the Dorn but misses.




As Darius' magic again saves him, Elidur wonders how long it will be before that same magic will run out. Hazarding a glance at his companions, the Dorn tries to gauge whether the group should retreat from these apparently unbeatable foes. His attention is drawn back to the enemy however when the large Dorn's axe cuts so closely to Elidur's head that several hairs float in air afterwards. Struggling against the fatigue setting into his aching bones, he swings his sword in reply, badly missing. Breathing heavily, Elidur readies himself for one final attack before retreat becomes inevitable.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 12, 2003)

Still being uninjured, Tharn continues his assault on the Dorn.

OOC: How bout rolling a d20 instead of a d4 on our attack rolls


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 14, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"I can't believe you're this good!" 

Dane then attempts once again to prove the dorn isn't that good, launching a quick jab at the mans body with his sword.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 16, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7
Little Girl 6

IC:
Dane again stabs at the Dorn and finally connects, his sword biting into the meaty part of the Dorn's right thigh.  (OOC:  6 points of damage)

Darius turns to see the girl does indeed appear ready to strike him again.  She is not obviously undead or controlled but is hostile.  Darius attacks with the flat of his longsword blade but misses.

The Sarcosan swings his mace again at Dane and hits, the heavy weapon dealing a glancing blow.  (OOC:  5 points of damage)

The Dorn turns his attention to Thrarn and swings his greataxe.  The weapon buries itself into Thrarn's left shoulder staggering him slightly.  (OOC:  8 points of damage)

Kuknar swings his axe and nearly takes off the Sarcosan's head, his axe blade biting deeply into his opponents shoulder.  The Sarcosan staggers under the impact.  (OOC:  14 points of damage)

After quickly assessing the situation, Elidur again takes a shot at the Dorn but misses badly, fatigue catching up with him.

After being hit by the Dorn, Thrarn lashes out at him and hits, his sword cutting deep into the Dorn's midsection, staggering the Dorn for the first time in the battle.  (OOC:  8 points of damage)

The little girl again stabs at Darius with her shortsword and misses.

OOC:
Damage Totals:
Dane = 7 points
Elidur = 11 points
Kuknar = 14 points
Darius = 7 points
Thrarn = 8 points

Dorn = 49 points
Sarcosan = 34 points

Actions for next round?

The map remains the same as the last one.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 16, 2003)

Kuknar starts to laugh at he brings the axe back for another swing.  He bellows out a crazed, maniacal scream and brings his axe around to the Sarcosan target again.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 18, 2003)

OOC:  bump while waiting for the rest of the players to post actions...


----------



## Keia (Oct 18, 2003)

Aware of the danger of the girl, Darius is unwilling to risk the life of his new-found friend Elidur.  So, Darius will cast the final healing spell on Elidur.

"Well, that's it for me. Little girl, we're only trying to help you.  It would be best for you to drop the knife," Darius cautioned the girl.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 19, 2003)

_OOC: Just wanted to post that I'm still here. Real Life took control of me in unexpected ways for the last few days, I'll try to post something tomorrow or Monday..._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 21, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> After quickly assessing the situation, Elidur again takes a shot at the Dorn but misses badly, fatigue catching up with him.




Seeing both the large Dorn and the Sarcosan on the ropes, Elidur feels his heart swell with hope, reinvigorating him slightly. With the sudden surge of energy, he tries once again to take town the big Dorn with a blow from his bastard sword.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 22, 2003)

Tharns disfigured face turns into a contorted sneer as he sees the Dorn stagger.  Wanting to end this fight, he swings his sword through the air, once again, hoping to take the mans head clean off.  Of course, any contact will do.

OOC: If the Dorn has fallen before my turn, I will move to attack the Sarcosan.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 25, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 26, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane, encourged by his success stabs forward again.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry for the long delay in this post.

Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7
Little Girl 6

IC:
Dane again stabs at the Dorn but misses terribly and nearly falls flat on his face at the Dorn's feet.  (OOC:  rolled a natural 1)

Darius again uses his arcane ability to cast a healing spell on Elidur.  (OOC:  10 hit points healed for Elidur)

The Sarcosan again swings his heavy mace at Dane and hits him hard in the ribcage, causing Dane to grunt in pain and nearly fall to his knees.  (OOC:  critical hit, 14 points of damage)

The Dorn, a murderous and psychotic look in his eye, swings again at Thrarn.  His axe connects again, this time biting deeply into Thrarn's stomach.  Thrarn gasps and then topples forward unconcious and bleeding.

Sensing things taking a turn for the worse, Kuknar strikes at the Sarcosan and hits, the dwarven waraxe nearly cutting the man in half.  The Sarcosan drops to the ground and appears dead.

Elidur strikes at the Dorn with his bastard sword but misses.

Thrarn lies motionless, bleeding to death.

The little girl has disappeared, either into the depths of the cave or somewhere else.

OOC:
Damage Totals:
Dane = 21 points (currently at 0 hit points)
Elidur = 1 point
Kuknar = 14 points
Darius = 7 points
Thrarn = 34 points (currently at -5 hit points)

Dorn = 49 points
Sarcosan = dead (again)
Little Girl = uninjured and gone

Actions for next round?

The map remains the same as the last one with the one exception of the little girl, who is no longer in sight.  She disappeared when Darius was healing Elidur.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 2, 2003)

OOC:
Kuknar tries to move into a flanking position if a 5' will get him there.

IC:
The Dworg howls viciously as his foe falls.  Turning his attention to the Dorn, he lets out another blood churning scream as he swings his axe.


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2003)

*Spell Power: 5 Cantrips left*



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> The Dorn, a murderous and psychotic look in his eye, swings again at Thrarn.  His axe connects again, this time biting deeply into Thrarn's stomach.  Thrarn gasps and then topples forward unconcious and bleeding.




"Thrarn!!" Darius screamed.  Time seemed to stop for him as his friend and long-time traveling companion was felled by the Dorn.  Darius moved to him (5' adjust into the square just below Alhadrial and invoked a _Cure Minor Wounds_ on Thrarn.  As he finished his invocation, he rose from kneeling beside Thrarn, fire burning in his eyes as they glanced to the still standing Dorn.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 4, 2003)

Finally seeing the Sarcosan fall, Elidur feels encouraged to make another vain attempt at dropping the giant Dorn with his bastard sword.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Dane 26
Darius 14
Sarcosan Man 14 (dead)
Huge Dornish Man 11
Kuknar 10
Elidur 7
Thrarn 7 (at -5 hit points)
Little Girl 6 (gone)

IC:
On the verge of unconciousness, Dane again strikes at the Dorn and finally hits, cutting a deep slash across the midsection of his huge opponent.  However, at the end of his swing, Dane falls to the floor unconcious and bleeding.  (OOC:  7 points of damage to the Dorn.  Dane was at 0 hit points and the attack action takes him to -1 and bleeding.)

Darius moves to Thrarn and casts a quick minor healing spell on him, which stops his bleeding and stabilizes him.  (OOC:  Thrarn is holding at -5 hit points)

With two of his opponents down around him, the Dorn lets out an ear piercing howl and strikes at Kuknar, hitting the dworg and nearly knocking him off his feet.  (OOC:  14 points of damage to Kuknar)

Kuknar steps forward and flanks the giant Dorn, lets out a blood churning scream and attacks.  His axe bites deep this time and the Dorn gasps and falls flat on his face.  (OOC:  14 points of damage)

OOC:
We are out of combat for the moment.  The little girl has disappeared and both the Sarcosan and Dorn are dead.  I'll assume that someone binds Dane's wounds or otherwise stabilizes him. 
Damage totals:
Dane = 22 points (currently at -1 hit points)
Elidur = 1 point
Kuknar = 28 points
Darius = 7 points
Thrarn = 34 points (currently at -5 hit points)

Dorn = dead
Sarcosan = dead 
Little Girl = uninjured and gone
Actions?


----------



## Keia (Nov 7, 2003)

Darius will use two minor healing cantrips to bring Dane to +1 and will burn a point of Con (will recover after 8 hours rest) to power a CLW for Thrarn to get him up and moving.  

"Search the bodies and perhaps the tunnel from which they came.  I'm depleted and we all need some rest.  Someone see where the girl went?  She stabbed me then disappeared while I was helping Elidur," Darius said, clearly exhausted.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC:  Thrarn gets 11 points back, bringing him up to 6 hit points.  Dane is at 1 hit point.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 8, 2003)

Kuknar, breathing heavily roars a triumphat cry.  Then looking around at the others, his breathing begins to return to normal.  "Girl?  The girl cowering struck at you?  If you can spare a moment, I should like to rest.  Just a minute or two to catch my breath, and then we shall be on the hunt again."  With that, Kuknar looks around the area with his darkvision to see if he sees the girl anywhere.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 10, 2003)

_OOC: Sorry if I'm holding the game up. A two-day out-of-towner became a four-day all-star event (that's also the most hyphens I think I've ever put in one sentence). I'll try and post tomorrow._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 12, 2003)

Elidur sinks to his knees as well, exhausted from the brutal fight. "Well done, Dworg. I thought that giant would never fall... Perhaps someone should search the dead and see if they carry any healing salves. The Sarcosan seemed to be familiar with magic."

Looking around, the smaller Dorn tries to spot any evidence of where the girl might have gone. "We shouldn't stay here. Although there were only three open graves, there still might be more enemies about and none of us is prepared to face another challenge like that we just conquered. Best to return to the inn and rest up. The girl should be easy enough to find in the morn."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 14, 2003)

Looking around the immediate area, the girl is nowhere in sight.  The quiet in the cave is unnerving after the sounds of heated battle.  The bodies of the dead turn up nothing of serious interest aside from the gore-spattered greataxe and heavy mace.  The Sarcosan is fairly well-dressed, although the clothes are now a mess from the wounds he suffered.  Given the fact that both he and the Dorn were not truly living when the battle began, the clothes are somewhat of an oddity.  His armor is also quite a nice set of chainmail.  With a bit of cleaning, it would be more than serviceable.

OOC:  Okay folks, what's the verdict?  Are you planning to explore the cave complex further right now?  Or heading back to town to rest up?


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  Okay folks, what's the verdict?  Are you planning to explore the cave complex further right now?  Or heading back to town to rest up?




OOC: my vote is to strip the bodies, burn them and head back to the inn for some rest . . . it's been a rough night.  Also, someone will have to carry Alhadriel back to the inn.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 14, 2003)

"Well, the armor and weapons should be useful to us, so we'll keep them," Elidur nods at Darius' suggestion. "We can burn the bodies here, I suppose. Then let's head back. I'll help carry Alhadrial..." the last part fades as the Dorn thinks of his fallen companion.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 17, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

"I hate to say it, but those guys threw us a major beating. We need to go back to the inn and recover." Dane struggles to his feet and regeftfully looks further into the cave as he staggers his way out.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 17, 2003)

Kuknar rumbles a growl.  "Well, I'm not going to stay by myself.  Although I seriously think we should find the girl.  I think that if we don't find her tonight, we'll never find her.  I understand your reasonings for wanting to go back and will agree if that is the consensus."


----------



## Mirth (Nov 17, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Kuknar rumbles a growl. "Well, I'm not going to stay by myself.  Although I seriously think we should find the girl.  I think that if we don't find her tonight, we'll never find her.  I understand your reasonings for wanting to go back and will agree if that is the consensus."




"She is only one girl, that's true," Elidur says, scratching his head and thinking. "Perhaps it would be best to finish the deed."


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "She is only one girl, that's true," Elidur says, scratching his head and thinking. "Perhaps it would be best to finish the deed."




"She can wait . . . we tried to save her and she stabbed me and disappeared.  We've got wounded here and Alhadrial is still frozen.  I can't heal any more and I need to help those here that need it.  We can ask about the girl at the inn.  Perhaps with a description, the innkeeper can help us with who she is," Darius said.

With that, he gathered what he could of his stuff together (various bandages and gear needed to tend the wounded), and made ready to return to the inn.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 19, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> "She can wait . . . we tried to save her and she stabbed me and disappeared.  We've got wounded here and Alhadrial is still frozen.  I can't heal any more and I need to help those here that need it.  We can ask about the girl at the inn.  Perhaps with a description, the innkeeper can help us with who she is," Darius said.
> 
> With that, he gathered what he could of his stuff together (various bandages and gear needed to tend the wounded), and made ready to return to the inn.




"Is it settled then?" Elidur looks to the others. "Back to the inn?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 20, 2003)

OOC:  I'm going to assume that you all decided to go back to the inn...

IC:
After stripping the weapons and armor from the dead, the group prepares to head out of the caves.  Alhadrial recovers from the magic that held him still throughout the encounter with the Sarcosan and Dorn and is able to walk on his own.  The group makes it out of the caves without spotting the girl.

Outside, the sky is lightening a bit, with dawn not more than an hour or two away.  The snow has picked up to a steady pace, and at least six inches of the stuff is covering the ground.

The trek back to the inn is a long one, with the group arriving just after dawn, tired, hungry and cold.

Miri is in the common room, as she seemingly has been since the group arrived in town, and ushers the group into the inn.  A warm fire blazes in the hearth and she begins to lay out food and drink for the group, waiting patiently for someone to tell her what has transpired.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 23, 2003)

Kuknar looks at the old halfling and shakes his head.  "I do not wish to burden you with the details, but if you really would like to know, I shall tell you.  As you know, we've encountered the dead who walk at the crazed man's house.  After that, we made our way to the burial grounds and followed some tracks.  These tracks led us to another burial ground, one where they did NOT burn their dead.  At this site, we found empty graves and more tracks.  We followed the tracks into the hills and up into a cavern.  We found the inhabitants of the graves there in the caves.  We vanquished two humans, and one large ogre looking beast.  There was a little girl who attacks our group, but she ran. One of the humans looked to be a follower of the dark one when he was alive, do you know anything of this?"  With that, he takes a drink of whatever ale has been placed in front of him, and then leans back to listen to Miri's response.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 24, 2003)

Elidur watches as the Dworg informs Miri, taking a seat at the bar himself. Not understanding Kuknar's language, the Dorn waits until he feels the Dworg is done and then adds, "What he said."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 27, 2003)

"Sounds like you all had quite the adventure," Miri responds after hearing Kuknar's' tale.  "I don't know of this follower of the dark one you mentioned but it could very well have been one of his priests, a Legate.  As for the little girl, what did she look like?  I might be able to tell you if I know her with a description."

OOC:  Assuming that someone gives her a description...

IC:
Miri shakes her head sadly.  "That would be Sarath Clandon, daughter of Jarnath Clandon, the cobbler you met yesterday.  It would stand to reason that she is also among the undead.  You say she disappeared during your fight in the caves?"


----------



## maddmic (Nov 27, 2003)

Kuknar looks around at the rest of the members.  "Well, that settles it.  Now we need to hunt her down and kill her.  I have heard tales of these Legates.  Now, I wonder what made him undead."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Nov 27, 2003)

Thrarn staggers into the inn and slumps down into a chair, burying his face in his arms that he has folded on the table.  Taken several deep breaths and winces in pain, he tries to regain his composure.  After a moment he pops his head up as takes a long drink of his ale.  After that he wipes his mouth and speaks 
 "I told you that we could not trust that girl." [/font]  He again buries his face in his arms trying to get a little rest.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Nov 27, 2003)

Thrarn staggers into the inn and slumps down into a chair, burying his face in his arms that he has folded on the table.  Taken several deep breaths and winces in pain, he tries to regain his composure.  After a moment he pops his head up as takes a long drink of his ale.  After that he wipes his mouth and speaks 
  "I told you that we could not trust that girl." ]  He again buries his face in his arms trying to get a little rest.


----------



## Keia (Nov 27, 2003)

Darius will fill in any details that he can.  Then he will add, "As for us, I agree with Thrarn that we need some serious amounts of sleep and recovery.  I will tend to some of you later this morning after I have rested and then I would like to rest again before setting out tomorrow night to find the rest of these creatures and what they're up to."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2003)

"Our choice seems simple then," Elidur says as he drains the last of his tankard and drops it back on the bar, "either we all rest here and take on the search for the fell later, or we split up and those of us who are able hunt it down now, while the others rest. Although I don't like the idea of splitting up, I feel fit enough to take on the task if need be."

_OOC: Sorry all about the lack of posts. I've had a b!tch of a time logging onto the boards this week. Seems like every time I've had time to post, they've been down. Hopefully that situation has resolved itself._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 7, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Dane growns loadly at Elidur's proclamation, "WE're all tired and beat up, even if some of us won't admit it. We should rest while we can and take up the chase after." Dane drags himself out of his chair and heads off to find a room, "All though if some of you want to be foolish i'm in no condition to stop you."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 10, 2003)

**bump**


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2003)

**bump part deux**


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> **bump part deux**




OOC: Seconding the bump . . .


----------



## Mirth (Jan 7, 2004)

Last BUMP. Is this game officially dead?


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Last BUMP. Is this game officially dead?




I hope not, I really liked the world, story, group and character.  In another thread, Toric mentioned that things were going to be slow during the holidays then pick up in the New Year.  I hope that means this story too!

Keia


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 9, 2004)

OOC:  I apologize for letting the game lag for a long time.  Call it end of the year burnout if you like.  Now that we've entered a new year, I think I'm ready to continue the game.  Sorry for not letting you all know the status of the game before now.  Before we move on, I'd like to get a feel for who is left and still wants to play.  Obviously a few people have been bumping the thread for awhile now so there are still some players left.  Please drop a quick reply here letting me know you're still here and ready to continue.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 11, 2004)

I know all about end of year burn out. I'm still recovering myself.

Anyway, i'm still in.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm here.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 12, 2004)

Kuknar's axe still thirsts for Orc and Legate blood.....er..... I mean, I'm in.


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2004)

Present and accounted for . . . or at least I'm here!

Keia


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 12, 2004)

Okay, looks like we still have four out of the original six.  In the OOC thread for this game, Tailspinner has asked if we need any replacement players.  I have offered him a spot in the game to get the group back to a total of five players.  To keep you all busy for another day or two while I get things squared away, move over to the OOC thread and level your characters up to 4th level.  I'll take care of rolling hit points once you all have made all the other decisions for levelling up.  Post the changes to your characters in a seperate message in the OOC thread and then update your character sheets.  Congrats on reaching 4th level and let's see what fate has in store for your heroes!

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 16, 2004)

OOC:
Mirth and Sir Osis?  Are you guys still here?  Come on over to the OOC thread and post the changes to your characters for achieving 4th level.

Once I have the changes to the characters and Tailspinner's character, we'll continue.

Toric


----------



## Mirth (Jan 20, 2004)

Just a gentle bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 21, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Just a gentle bump




This one is just waiting on all the levelling up and the new characters to be posted and then we'll get started again.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 28, 2004)

OOC:
Real life has pulled Toric away for the moment.  Hopefully it will not be long.  Just thought I'd give you all an update.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 29, 2004)

OOC:  My wife fell on a wet floor at a recreation center this past weekend and shattered the ulna in her right arm.  She is home now, doing better and getting used to having a broken arm.

IC:
While the gathered group discusses whether to track down the Fell now or after resting, the door to the inn opens and a halfling staggers in.  She appears battered and road-weary, and has an emaciated look, as if she hasn't eaten in several days.  Miri smiles and beckons the newcomer inside, offering her a chair.  It is obvious that it has been awhile since Miri has seen a fellow halfling.  "I will bring you food and something to drink to warm you," Miri says, disappearing into the kitchen.

OOC:  Okay Tailspinner, take it away!  I'll let you decide why your character was in the vicinity of Arbordale or what brought her here.  Everyone else, I believe you need to decide whether you are waiting until after resting before going after the Fell, or going now or splitting up.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 29, 2004)

OOC:  My wife fell on a wet floor at a recreation center this past weekend and shattered the ulna in her right arm.  She is home now, doing better and getting used to having a broken arm.

IC:
While the gathered group discusses whether to track down the Fell now or after resting, the door to the inn opens and a halfling staggers in.  She appears battered and road-weary, and has an emaciated look, as if she hasn't eaten in several days.  Miri smiles and beckons the newcomer inside, offering her a chair.  It is obvious that it has been awhile since Miri has seen a fellow halfling.  "I will bring you food and something to drink to warm you," Miri says, disappearing into the kitchen.

OOC:  Okay Tailspinner, take it away!  I'll let you decide why your character was in the vicinity of Arbordale or what brought her here.  Everyone else, I believe you need to decide whether you are waiting until after resting before going after the Fell, or going now or splitting up.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 29, 2004)

OOC:  My wife fell on a wet floor at a recreation center this past weekend and shattered the ulna in her right arm.  She is home now, doing better and getting used to having a broken arm.

IC:
While the gathered group discusses whether to track down the Fell now or after resting, the door to the inn opens and a halfling staggers in.  She appears battered and road-weary, and has an emaciated look, as if she hasn't eaten in several days.  Miri smiles and beckons the newcomer inside, offering her a chair.  It is obvious that it has been awhile since Miri has seen a fellow halfling.  "I will bring you food and something to drink to warm you," Miri says, disappearing into the kitchen.

OOC:  Okay Tailspinner, take it away!  I'll let you decide why your character was in the vicinity of Arbordale or what brought her here.  Everyone else, I believe you need to decide whether you are waiting until after resting before going after the Fell, or going now or splitting up.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Seraphina (Sera) Anastriana Wogrenspact : Nomadic Halfling Wildlander 4*



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> While the gathered group discusses whether to track down the Fell now or after resting, the door to the inn opens and a halfling staggers in.  She appears battered and road-weary, and has an emaciated look, as if she hasn't eaten in several days.  Miri smiles and beckons the newcomer inside, offering her a chair.  It is obvious that it has been awhile since Miri has seen a fellow halfling.  "I will bring you food and something to drink to warm you," Miri says, disappearing into the kitchen.




As she enters and notes all the large people, she is startled at first. But at the sight of a fellow halfling she is quickly set at ease. She walks to the offered chair and collapses into it. As she waits for Miri's return she slowly looks about the room at all of the giants. Not sure what to make of them, she waits for Miri to return, half smiling at the other occupants of the inn.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 31, 2004)

Looking down at the weary and bonethin halfling, Elidur can't think to do anything but nod his head at her. 

Turning to Darius, he whispers in Elven, "Looks like someone else will be needing your healing arts in the morn." Looking at the others, he mutters, "I suppose that makes our decision for us. Let's wait for daybreak and set about our task then." The exhaustion that the Dorn was denying creeps into his bones as he makes his way towards the group's quarters.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 2, 2004)

Kuknar watches the small one look around the room.  When her gaze moves over him, he smiles, careful not to let too many of his jagged teeth show.  As the Dorn speaks, he looks oddly at him.  Seeing the man get up, Kuknar gets the hint.  [Trader's Tongue]"Well, I should guess that we are not to persue our quarry any longer before resting.  A shame it is that we cannot end their tyrrany today.  It's the ones like this halfling who are constantly starved by the dark ones.  And it is the reason that I wish to continue on.  But I am no foll and can wait til we have rested before continuing on."[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2004)

Darius nodded and mumbled 'good nite' * to Elidur when his companion made his way to his room.

Darius was clearly exhausted by their day . . . and night's events.  His skin had an unhealthy cast to it from his exertions of over casting and his eyes were heavy.  The brief alertness while eating the warm food and drink kept him awake for a few minutes longer.

He noted the newcomer enter the room and initially looked to his friend Thrarn for his reaction.  After Miri spoke and left to get more food and Kuknar spoke, Darius's instincts took over.

He looked to the halfing and spoke, "Greeting, I'm Darius and these are all friends of mine.  I am a healer of some ability and could help you if you are in need." *

Darius paused a few moments, then added, "I'm curious what brings you out to the inn so late in the evening and in such weather . . ." *

He left the comment hanging, allowing the halfling to answer if she chose.

[OOC: *Languages used Erenlander, Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 2, 2004)

The small halfling turns as Darius addresses her.

[Trader's Tongue]"I am Seraphina Anastriana Wogrenspact of the Wogrenspact tribe. I believe that food and drink is all that I need at the moment. Groo-Yek and I are in sear..."[/Trader's Tongue]

She trails off as if remembering something.

[Trader's Tongue]"I will need some food for my companion, Groo-Yek!"[/Trader's Tongue]

She motions towards the door.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2004)

Miri brings enough food for Seraphina and Groo-Yek.  The food is warm and the drink warms her belly.

After Elidur takes his leave to get some rest, the door to the inn again opens, letting in a swirl of snow, which seems to be falling harder again.  A dwarf staggers inside and closes the door, shutting out the worst of the cold wind and snow.  He drops into the a chair close to the remains of the fire in the large hearth.

OOC:  Okay bkmanis, take it away!


----------



## maddmic (Feb 4, 2004)

Kuknar looks at the disturbance and watches the dwarf fall into the chair.  He studies him carefully to see what clan he is from.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Seraphina (Sera) Anastriana Wogrenspact : Nomadic Halfling Wildlander 4*

As Sera finishes her portion, she grabs the remainder and moves to the door. As she opens the door a rush of snow flurries into the room and then the door is closed again. After a few minutes the halfling opens the door again letting in another swirl of snow. She moves over to what remains of the fire to warm herself.


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2004)

*Darius, Wood Elf Channeler 4*

Darius looked on in silent wonder as the halfling, who introduced herself as Seraphina ate her food and took the rest outside.  He waited a few minutes after her return to allow her time to warm herself before asking any more questions or looking for any more answers.

Darius nodded to the dwarf upon his arrival, and stiffled a yawn in his hand.  The bursts of cold were definitely making him long for a warm bed and some much needed rest.

He looked around the room at his remaining companions and began his goodnites, making sure that none were overly injured and could wait until morning.  This was not mentioned directly but more of a 'everything okay?' manner.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 5, 2004)

Fordin drops into the chair nearly exhausted from several days travel, he extends his hand out towards the fire to warm them.  [Traders Tongue]"Food and a strong drink if you have anything."[/Traders Tongue]  He says to no one in particular not knowing who is running the place.  Looking around at the other gathered in the room Fordin notices the elf nod at him in greeting and returns the nod.  Fordin then notices the Dworg staring at him.  [Durgis]"Is there a problem?"[/Durgis]  Fordin asks in his low rumbling voice using the clan tongue to see if the Dworg understands.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 5, 2004)

Kuknar smiles and bears his jagged teeth in a wide grin.  [Durgis]"No problem brother.  Just curious what clan you hail from.  I do believe I have my answer now.  Tell me, what brings you to this forsaken flat piece of land?"[/Durgis]  He then stands up and moves towards an open chair closer to his clansman.  On his way, he stops at the bar and picks up an ale from Miri.  Sitting down, he offers the drink to the Dwarf.  [Durgis]Afraid it's not as stout as our homelands brews, but it's not bad."[/Durgis]


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 5, 2004)

Fordin accepts the cup from the Dworg, nodding his thanks he takes a long drink of the ale.  [Durgis]"I hunt our enemy, what other reason is there to leave our high homes?"[/Durgis]  Fordin responds to the Dworgs question.  [Durgis]"I am called Fordin, and you?"[/Durgis]


----------



## maddmic (Feb 5, 2004)

The Dworg takes a drink and then responds.  [Durgis]"I am Kuknar.  So, when you say that you hunt the enemy, you are referring to Orcs?  We have a great many enemies as I have found through my travels, so mine number more than just the one race.  For instance, I have fought what seem to be those who were dead, yet still walk.  Strange.  We are resting until we have regained our strength and then we hunt again.  Tell me, how long have you been away from the clan?  How do they fair against the black hordes?"[/Durgis]


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 5, 2004)

[Durgis]"Yes the Orcs are the ones I hunt most, but it is true the shadow has many dogs at his command.  I too have encounter these walking dead, I found it best to burn the bodies when at all possible."[/Durgis]  Fordin responds to Kuknar.  [Durgis]"It has been nearly a year since I left my holdfast.  A few months ago I was back at the Kaladrun Mountains and a few companions and I witnessed an Orc raid on a Durgis holdfast.  We helped as best we could but we were too late.  The Orcs had killed most of the men folk but we managed to get most of the women and children to safety.  We killed many Orcs that day but they are slowly grinding away our numbers.[/Durgis]  Fordin responds to Kuknar's inquiry.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 6, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> After Elidur takes his leave to get some rest...




_OOC: Doh! Forgot we had another character coming on. Serves me right for trying to rush the game along..._

Realizing that nobody else is coming with him, Elidur pauses at the doorway and watches the halfling make her exit and return. 

The arrival of the dwarf is a surprise, especially since the dworg seems to have some connection to him. Quietly, Elidur kneels down on his haunches and listens to the harsh, gutteral conversation of the two dwarfkin.


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2004)

Darius listened to Kuknar and the newcomer converse for a few moments in a language Darius recognized as a dwarven dialect, but he did not understand it.  

"I hope you find a peaceful and confortable rest after your journey here,"  Darius said looking at Sera.  "However, I definitely need some rest after today's traveling and events.  Perhap I can speak more with you on the morrow.  With both of you."

The final was said encompassing the dwarven newcomer as well.

OOC: Lanuages used:  Trader's Tongue


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 7, 2004)

After exchanging pleasantries with the newcomers, Miri provides rooms to everyone and you all eventually retire for the night.  The rooms are simple and plain but comfortable, the beds covered with heavy blankets to help stave off the chill of the night.

In the morning, you all eventually gather back in the common room.  An unearthly amount of snow fell during the night and it is still snowing steadily.  The ground is covered by at least a foot of heavy, wet snow.

Miri greets everyone with a nod and then in short order, produces breakfast for all.  It is a simple spread, consisting of bread and cheese, with a few pieces of fruit thrown in for good measure.  She then disappears somewhere into the house and leaves all of you to talk and plan.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 9, 2004)

After catching up with the dwarf about his homeland, Kuknar yearns to go home.  He had asked for the name of the holdfast that was attacked and found that it was where he hailed from.  Perhaps if he had been there, then he could've died honorably fighting for the protection of his home and it's people.  He was relieved to hear that most of the women survived, but equally distraught to hear that most of the men died defending his home.  Careful not to show any outward emotions, he silently vowed that night as he laid to sleep that he would somehow get revenge.

The next morning, Kuknar is his normal outgoing self sitting to eat the breakfast.  He grunts to Fordin as a means of invitation to sit and eat with him.  Once done with his breakfast, he looks to those around him and plainly asks, [Trader's Tongue]"So, what's our plan for today?"[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2004)

Darius returned for the morning meal feeling greatly refreshed.  He nodded at various conversations (as he was eating his fill and unable to reply gracefully).  He complimented Miri on the cooking, then turned to the others with whom he had been through so much the eve before.



> "So, what's our plan for today?"




To Kuknar, Darius replied, "I think we should check the caves again - see if we can pick up the trail of the little girl . . . or whatever she is now.  Plus, that's our only lead as to who or what is behind these vile creatures.  At least I think it is . . ."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 11, 2004)

"It'll be hard going for you lot in all this snow," Elidur comments on Darius' suggestion between mouthfuls of fruit and bread. "I'm ready to go, though."


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 12, 2004)

[Trader Tongue]"Just curious but what seems to be the problem here, Kuknar mentioned the Fell last night.  And you're a diverse group for these parts."[/Trader Tongue]  Fordin asks looking over the group.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 12, 2004)

The Dworg nods.  He wipes the blood from his jaw and replies to the dwarf.  [Trader's Tongue]We hunt the fell, that is true.  We all came here for various reasons, and found that this place was plagued by the walking dead.  We rid the town of any immediate danger yesterday, but we have not completely taken care of the menace."[/Trader's Tongue]  He continues to chew, then swallow the rare red meat served.  [Durgis]  Are you looking for a fight brother?  If so, I would welcome your axe to our cause."[/Durgis]


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 12, 2004)

[Durgis]"I would like to know more of what is happening here, but yes I am always up for a good fight for a just cause."[/Durgis]  Fordin responds.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 12, 2004)

Kuknar smiles and replies.  [Trader's Tongue]"Ah, a just cause indeed.  It doesn't get any more just, or noble than a town requesting our assistance."[/Trader's Tongue]

OOC:
Kuknar then relays the story up to this point so that the dwarf understands what's going on.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Seraphina (Sera) Anastriana Wogrenspact : Nomadic Halfling Wildlander 4*

Sera rises late the next morning. She sleepily walks into the main room and over to the bar and looks for Miri. [Halfling]"I appreciate the hospitality, sister, but now I must respond in like. What is it that I may do for you?"[/Halfling] She glances around the room and then, as if suddemly remembering something. [Halfling]"Groo-Yek! I have left him outside all night. I will need some food and water for him. Please!"[/Halfling]


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Sera rises late the next morning. She sleepily walks into the main room and over to the bar and looks for Miri. [Halfling]"I appreciate the hospitality, sister, but now I must respond in like. What is it that I may do for you?"[/Halfling] She glances around the room and then, as if suddemly remembering something. [Halfling]"Groo-Yek! I have left him outside all night. I will need some food and water for him. Please!"[/Halfling]




Seeing the halfling leaving once more, Elidur turns to Miri and says, [norther]"Tell her she shouldn't go anywhere alone right now. At least not until we've sorted all this mess out. I can accompany her if she wants."[norther] The Dorn waits for the barkeep to pass on his offer.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 19, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 20, 2004)

Miri looks at Seraphina.  [Halfling]"Calm down child," she says.  "I will bring food and water for your companion but as my large friend here says, you shouldn't go off anywhere alone right now.  He has offered to accompany you outside if you like."[/Halfling]

Regardless of her answer, Miri retreats to the kitchen and shortly reappears with food and water for Seraphina to bring to Groo-Yek.  She then turns to Elidur and the others present.  [Norther]"So, what is your plan for today?  The weather will not be cooperative with any prolonged marches.  Was the girl the only Fell left?  Do you suspect others?  Maybe those you killed in the caves were the ones behind the recent events?  Did you get a chance to completely explore the caves?"[/Norther]


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by Maddmic
> Kuknar smiles and replies. [Trader's Tongue]"Ah, a just cause indeed. It doesn't get any more just, or noble than a town requesting our assistance."[/Trader's Tongue]
> OOC: Kuknar then relays the story up to this point so that the dwarf understands what's going on.




[Trader's Togue]"Indeed a just cause."[/Trader's Tongue]  Fordin Responds to Kuknar's story.  [Trader's Tongue]"Since I separated from my old companions I have traveled the area with no real purpose, I now believe I have found one.  I will help you find these Fell and destroy them."[/Trader's Tongue]  Fordin says to the Dworg.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 24, 2004)

Kuknar nods to the dwarf in appreciation for his assistance.  Looking at Miri he begins to tell the tale as it unfolded the day before.  [Trader's Tongue]"Well, were not able to explore the caves entirely.  However I believe that the only fell who got away was the girl.  I do think that perhaps we got the leadr as one of them looked something like a Legate."[/trader's tongue]  Kuknar pauses, and then adds.  [Trader's Tongue]"I could be wrong though."[/trader's tongue]


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2004)

Darius nodded to Miri as she spoke and listened to Kuknar explain everything.  "I believe the caves would be the best bet . . . and I believe they will be expecting us, so an additional strong arm, blade, or whatever else you may add would be greatly appreciated."*

_OOC: Is Alhadriel still recovering today, Darius would have checked on him and reported to the others.  Also, is Norther the same as Erlander?_


*: Trader's Tongue


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Seraphina (Sera) Anastriana Wogrenspact : Nomadic Halfling Wildlander 4*



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Miri looks at Seraphina.  [Halfling]"Calm down child," she says.  "I will bring food and water for your companion but as my large friend here says, you shouldn't go off anywhere alone right now.  He has offered to accompany you outside if you like."[/Halfling]
> 
> Regardless of her answer, Miri retreats to the kitchen and shortly reappears with food and water for Seraphina to bring to Groo-Yek.  She then turns to Elidur and the others present.  [Norther]"So, what is your plan for today?  The weather will not be cooperative with any prolonged marches.  Was the girl the only Fell left?  Do you suspect others?  Maybe those you killed in the caves were the ones behind the recent events?  Did you get a chance to completely explore the caves?"[/Norther]




[Halfling]"I will not need any accompanyment outside. I will go feed Groo-Yek and then return."[/Halfling] She leaves out with the food and water. As she leaves the freezing wind and blowing show chills everyone.

After a few minutes have passed she returns. The brisk wind blowing in from outside reminding all of their frigid location. [Halfling]"It is definately not good weather for traveling. Now I am even more in your debt, sister. How may I respond in like kind?[/Halfling]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 27, 2004)

> After a few minutes have passed she returns. The brisk wind blowing in from outside reminding all of their frigid location. [Halfling]"It is definately not good weather for traveling. Now I am even more in your debt, sister. How may I respond in like kind?[/Halfling]




Miri smiles.  [Halfling]"Ah child, there is nothing I require of you for feeding you and your companion.  You are not in my debt.  However, I'm certain that these fine folks here could use another able hand to finish what they started here.  And worry not, they are good people."[/Halfling]

Darius checks up on Alhadrial and finds his friend gone.  He is not in his room.  The last time he saw him was the previous night when everyone retired to their rooms to sleep.

OOC:  No, Norther is different than Erenlander.  However, assume that anything Miri says, she repeats in several languages so everyone can understand.  She is fluent in several languages.  So is it my understanding that you all intend to return to the caves and search them?


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2004)

"Well, the caves seem to be the place to resume our investigations, then,"  Darius mused aloud.  "I am concerned, however, that Alhandriel is missing.  I checked on his room this morning and he was no longer there.  Did anyone else see him depart either last eve or this morning?  And, would someone much more observant than I look over his room to see if there is any indication there of where he went?"



* Languages used:  [Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Mirth (Feb 29, 2004)

Elidur waits as Miri translates, shock and concern coming to his face as he learns of his childhood friend Alhadrial's disappearance, [norther]"We've got to find him. Now!"[/norther] Frantic yet determined, he looks to the others to come with him.

_OOC: I'm back. I took a little break from the boards. Incidentally, I started the game making a big deal about what language Elidur was speaking at any given moment, but the use of the tags seemed to just fade away as the game progressed. I'm all for bringing it back. Elidur knows the following languages: Norther, Erenlander, High Elven, Patrol Sign, Orcish Pidgin, Colonial Pidgin._


----------



## maddmic (Feb 29, 2004)

Kuknar grumbles.  [Trader's Tongue]"A fine time for one of us to leave.  Perhaps we should count our numbers before going off to finish the job we started yesterday.  I'm not very good at searching around for things.  I have no objection to us trying to find out what happened to the ones who were with us yesterday and are now missing, but I think we should take care of the job at hand first."[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Seraphina (Sera) Anastriana Wogrenspact : Nomadic Halfling Wildlander 4*

Sera nods to Miri.

[Halfling]"I thank you sister."[/Halfling]

She then waits for the others to decide on their next course of action. Hearing that one of their companions is missing, she offers to help.

[Trader's Tongue]"I will look over his room for you. I cannot promise that I will find anything. But I will do my best to look."[/Trader's Tongue]

Hearing the dworg's suggestion to take care of the job at hand, the halfling tries to help again.

[Trader's Tongue]"I will help you with your task."[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 2, 2004)

[Trader's Tongue]"Someone is missing?  Was there any sign of a struggle in his room?  If not maybe he just got up early and is around here somewhere."[/Trader's Tongue]  The dwarf suggests.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 4, 2004)

[High Elven]"Why are they standing around talking?"[/High Elven] Elidur asks Darius, grabbing the elf's arm. [High Elven]"We don't have time to waste! I won't have my friend be damned to become Fell! Tell them we need to act now!!!"[/High Elven]


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2004)

"We are in agreement then," Darius replied and translated.  "We go to investigate Alhandriel's room and look for clues as to his disappearance.  We track him where we can.  If there are no clues, we travel to the caves and finish our work there."

Darius then stood and lead the way to Alhandriel's room.  He stood aside and let those who knew what they were doing explore the room.

OOC: Languages Used - Trader's Tongue  and Erenlander (both)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 4, 2004)

The search of Alhadriel's room turns up nothing out of the ordinary.  It appears that he simply packed up and left.  The room shows signs of recent habitation but there are no signs of struggle or anything strange at all.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 4, 2004)

[Trader's Tongue]"Well it looks as if he left on his own.  I don't think there is any thing we can do at this point."[/Trader's Tongue]  Fordin says to the group.  [Trader's Tongue]"If this has anything to do with the Fell you fought our only option is to go to the cave and see where that leads us."  Fordin suggests.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Seraphina (Sera) Anastriana Wogrenspact : Nomadic Halfling Wildlander 4*

Sera nods at Fordin's statements.

[Trader's Tongue]"Shall we head to this cave that you speak of?"[/Trader's Tongue]

She turns to Miri.

[Halfling]"How far to this cave? Will we need supplies?"[/Halfling]


----------



## maddmic (Mar 10, 2004)

Kuknar nods at Fodrin and Sera.  Having come from his room with his gear, he begins to gather things.  [Trader's Tongue]"I am ready.  Let us put an end to this foul curse that plagues this town."[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2004)

Darius nodded in agreement, [Trader's Tongue]"Let us suit up and head to the caves then.  Prepare for the heavy snowfall as best as everyone can."[/trader's]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 11, 2004)

Miri turns to Seraphina.  [Halfling]"My understanding is that it is a three hour walk from here in good conditions.  With the weather like it is now, it is likely to take longer and be more dangerous."[/Halfling]

You all finish making preparations to leave and then head out into the cold and driving snow.  It is quite a storm, worse than any of you have seen in your lifetimes.  With those left over from the original team that went to the caves in the lead, you all begin heading out of Arbordale to the northeast.  Visiblilty is poor.

After several hours of travelling, Kuknar and Elidur are certain that the group is lost.  In the current conditions, exposure could become a problem soon...

OOC:  The Wilderness Lore check in the second hour of travel failed against the DC for becoming lost in poor visibility conditions.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 11, 2004)

Kuknar shakes hishead in frustration.  Turning to the group, he yells over the howling wind.  [Trader's Tongue]"We're lost.  This storm has caused us to lose our way.  I suggest that we find shelter and wait the storm out as best we can."[Trader's Tongue]

OOC:
Is there any type of shelter in sight?


----------



## Mirth (Mar 13, 2004)

_OOC: I'll be out of town til Tuesday. I'll post ASAP after I get back._


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

Kuknar said:
			
		

> Turning to the group, he yells over the howling wind.  [Trader's Tongue]"We're lost.  This storm has caused us to lose our way.  I suggest that we find shelter and wait the storm out as best we can."[Trader's Tongue]




Darius will use his low-light vision to try and find a source of shelter.  If a large enough hill of snow could be discovered, Darius offered to use _Burning Hands_ to melt some of the snow and create a shelter.  With work (and several castings) perhaps they could hollow out a suitable makeshift shelter.  Darius discussed his idea with the others.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 17, 2004)

Standing strong in the face of the bitter cold, Elidur uses his skills to try and help the group find a way to shelter. _OOC: Wilderness Lore & Intuit Direction +6_


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 18, 2004)

Fordin also helps in trying to find shelter.

OCC: Using Darkvision if at all helpful.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Seraphina (Sera) Anastriana Wogrenspact : Nomadic Halfling Wildlander 4*

Sera spurs Groo-Yek on through the driving snow. She tries to make out any sign of shelter.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 19, 2004)

Combining efforts to locate some sort of shelter from the raging storm, you soon stumble across a small wooded area.  The trees are old and thick, the tops crowding together.  Certainly the storm isn't raging as hard inside these woods and there are potentially even some dry areas under the thick canopy of vegetation.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 20, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Combining efforts to locate some sort of shelter from the raging storm, you soon stumble across a small wooded area.  The trees are old and thick, the tops crowding together.  Certainly the storm isn't raging as hard inside these woods and there are potentially even some dry areas under the thick canopy of vegetation.




_Well, I suppose this will have to do..._ Elidur thinks to himself as he scopes out the area. The Dorn motions to the others that they should bundle up next to each other and the animals, then he coaxes his horse to lay down.


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

Darius makes good on his claim, attempting to melt away the snow in between the trees to get everyone lower than the snow line.  Perhaps that would help to get them out of the wind.

OOC: Using a burning hands spell to melt off the snow inside the bole of trees.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 21, 2004)

As everyone gathers inside the trees, Darius uses his arcane abilities to melt down some of the snow, which is not nearly as deep anyway inside the trees.  He succeeds in hollowing out a crater shaped area, nearly fifteen feet in diameter and exposing the ground beneath the snow.  Afterwards the ground is wet, but at least not covered with snow and the sides of the snow crater help keep out the wind.

Everyone then hunkers down to wait out the storm.  It does eventually subside, but not for another twelve hours.  It almost seems as if the weather was conspiring against you.  With the storm mostly over, peering outside the wooded area you can see that there is over a foot of snow on the ground, with higher drifts piled across the landscape.  The wind has died down to a steady breeze and visibility has improved but the land is seemingly a never-ending sea of white.  It is nearly midnight and the snow-covered landscape almost glows a dull-white in the darkness...


----------



## Mirth (Mar 22, 2004)

_Finally we can get out of this foxhole..._ Elidur stretches as he stands up, tending to his horse first. As the others rise, the Dorn begins looking for signs of their location and a possible path back to where they need to be.


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2004)

During the storm, Darius did his best to make everyone as comfortable as possible.  He wrapped himself as warmly as he could and tried to get some sleep, knowing the others would wake him when the storm passed.  

OOC: Wanted to rest and recover spell points.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 23, 2004)

Kuknar streches his arms and legs after being cramped up during the storm.  Crackinghis neck he looks out across the vast whiteness.  "While I enjoy the snow, it COULD have come at a better time.  What do you all think?  Where do we go from here?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Seraphina (Sera) Anastriana Wogrenspact : Nomadic Halfling Wildlander 4*

As the others prepare, Sera checks on Groo-Yek. The large Wogren seems to be handling the cold weather better then his halfling companion. Sera shivers slightly as she looks to the others to see what is next.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 23, 2004)

While the others begin to stir from sleep, Elidur begins to look around just outside the wooded area, searching for some sign to get the group back on track.  After half an hour of trudging through deep snow, he believes he has found the sign needed.  Off to the north and east about a half-mile away, he sees a lone hill, topped with a distinctive rock formation.  Elidur is fairly certain that this hill and rock formation are very close to the cave complex where he and his companions fought the Fell a couple of days ago.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 25, 2004)

Elidur returns to the group and tells Darius what he has seen in Elvish, so that he can relay it to the rest of the party.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 29, 2004)

After rising Fordin takes care of his pony.  Afterwards he grabs a bite to eat and waits for the others to lead the way since he does not know where the cave is located.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 29, 2004)

Kuknar is happy that they're not completely lost.  Nodding to the others, he begins to trudge through the snow in the direction that Elidur has pointed out.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 2, 2004)

After breaking camp inside the wooded area, you move out into the snowy plains.  The going is tough due to the depth of the snow, particularly for Seraphina and Groo-Yek.  The snow depths vary from one to two feet with higher drifts in spots.  The wind is still strong, blowing from the northeast.

After an hour of unpleasant travel, you reach the hill with the rock formation on top of it.  Thirty minutes later, Kuknar spots the cave entrance.  Snow has piled up in front of it, reducing the entrance to a two foot tall and six foot wide hole atop a five foot tall snowdrift.

OOC:  Attached is the previous map of the cave complex, showing the parts that have been investigated by the group.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 5, 2004)

"Well it looks as if we will have to do a bit of digging to get inside."  Fordin says pulling out his shield to use as a shovel.  "Once inside I'll take the lead, being a dwarf I'm probably more comfortable fighting in caves them some of the rest of you."  Fordin volunteers.


----------



## Keia (Apr 5, 2004)

Darius agreed to the suggestion of Fordin and stayed out of his way while he was digging.  To occupy himself, he looked around the surrounding area to see if there had been any other travelers recently.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 6, 2004)

Kuknar helps dig the snow from the entrance.  He turns to Fordin and suggests.  "Cousin, perhaps it would be best if I tokk the lead.  That or we could both take to the front.  I have been here before ansd am familiar with the beginnings of the cavern."  With that he waits for objections.  Once the opening is large enough, he pushes through and waits for the others to follow.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 8, 2004)

Fordin and Kuknar both begin to remove snow from the mouth of the cave while Darius looks around the area for signs of any other recent travelers in the area.  Seraphina and Elidur remain alert for trouble while the others work.

Twenty minutes of back-breaking labor later, enough snow has been moved for everyone to enter the caves easily.  Darius has found no signs of any recent travel around the area.

You cautiously enter the cavemouth and stop just inside to let your eyes adjust to the dim light.  The Ogre that several of you participated in killing on the first trip to the caves two days ago still lies near the cavemouth.  Moving deeper inside with Fordin and Kuknar in the lead, you come to the first area where the tunnel branches to the left and right and continues straight ahead.  To the right is the tunnel that lead to the cavern where the Ogre made his home.  To the left is a tunnel that ends in a dead end.  About thirty feet further on the tunnel splits into a Y.  The left hand branch leads to the dead end cave where the little girl was last seen.  The branch to the right leads to the unknown.

OOC:  Map attached to my previous post is still accurate at this point.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 8, 2004)

[Trader's Tongue]"Which way did you explore the last time you were here?"[/Trader's Tongue]  Fordin asks Kuknar.  [Trader's Tongue]"Since it has been a couple of days when you last searched the area we should search the area again, just in case."[/Trader's Tongue]  Fordin suggests.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 8, 2004)

Kuknar points to the left.  [Trader's Tongue]"That is where the girl was.  It is a dead end, but I do agree that we should check it first before continuing to the right."[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

[Trader's Tongue]"So, we check the old ogre's cave - to make certain nothing came in from the snows?  Sounds good to me,"[/Trader's Tongue]  Darius added.  [Trader's Tongue]"We should at least check all of the areas we already did as it has been a day or more."[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 13, 2004)

Rechecking the ogre's cave turns up nothing different than your first trip into the caves.  Checking the other passage, the dead end across from the ogre's cave also turns up nothing interesting.  Moving back to the Y intersection, where the left hand passage leads to where the girl was last seen, you hear scraping sounds coming from the right hand passage.  It sounds like metal on stone...


----------



## Keia (Apr 13, 2004)

Darius drew his bow and nocked an arrow, keeping to the Y in the passage.  From there, he alternated from watching to passage where the girl came from and the passage with the noise.

"Well,"  Darius said quietly upon hearing the noise, "that's definitely new. . . *"

He looked to those more capable than he in combat to continue ahead.

*: Trader's Tongue


----------



## maddmic (Apr 14, 2004)

Nodding to Darius, Kuknar motions for his clansman and heads off in the direction of the sound.  Before leading the group down the path, he takes time to mention, [Trader's Tongue]"Don't forget we got ambushed from behind once here.  Somebody had better keep an eye on the left passage."[/Trader's Tongue]


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 15, 2004)

Fordin stays by Kuknar's side as they continue down the passage, ready for battle if there is any trouble.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Seraphina (Sera) Anastriana Wogrenspact : Nomadic Halfling Wildlander 4*



			
				maddmic said:
			
		

> Nodding to Darius, Kuknar motions for his clansman and heads off in the direction of the sound.  Before leading the group down the path, he takes time to mention, [Trader's Tongue]"Don't forget we got ambushed from behind once here.  Somebody had better keep an eye on the left passage."[/Trader's Tongue]




Sera nods at Kuknar's request and watches their backs. Groo-Yek stays close to the halfling feeling a preternatural bond to protect her at all costs. The large Wogren lifts its head and sniffs the air for signs of trouble.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 16, 2004)

Upon hearing the noise, Elidur makes a motion for the rest of the party to become silent. The wildlander stoops to the floor of the cavern and in the flickering torchlight, uses his keen almost-elven eyesight to look for signs of the girl's passing. If none are visible, he indicates to the others that he thinks they should clear the left-hand passage first before investigating the source of the scraping sounds.

_OOC: Sorry for the disappearance. I'm back._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 20, 2004)

Darius draws his bow, nocks an arrow and keeps a watch down both the left hand and right hand passage.  Fordin and Kuknar begin moving down the right hand passage as Elidur stoops to the floor to look for signs of the the little girl's passage.  Sera and Groo-Yek stay close to one another and keep a watch behind the rest of the group, alert for trouble from that direction.

After moving down the passage about ten feet, the scraping sound stops abruptly.  Elidur finds no sign of the little girl's passage through the area but the floor is hard, frozen stone with very little loose dirt of mud.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 21, 2004)

Kuknar stops in his tracks and unlimbers his axe when the sound stops.  He looks at Fordin, shrugs, and then continues with his axe readied.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 22, 2004)

Fordin continues to move foward with Kuknar.


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2004)

*Darius Darrowdown Wood Elf Channeler 4*

Darius maintained his position at the intersection for a few moments, covering the left hand passage.  He was nervous, not used to tunnels and caves, but Darius tried to make certain that the group wouldn't get surrounded like before.

After a few moments, if nothing happens, Darius will move forward down the right tunnel, occasionally looking back behind for trouble.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 23, 2004)

Reluctantly, Elidur moves toward the right, worried about the left tunnel all the while.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 24, 2004)

Fordin and Kuknar continue moving down the right hand passage, followed by Elidur, Darius and Sera.  Elidur and Darius continuously cast nervous glances behind to make sure nothing is coming from that direction.

After moving about thirty feet, the passage begins to open up either signifying a widening of the passage or possibly the beginnings of a larger cavern room.  Again up ahead, the sound of metal scraping on stone is heard, louder this time.

From somewhere behind you, the a small voice is heard, as if coming from a great distance or from behind a solid object.

"Help me......"

The fur on the back of Groo-Yek's neck stands up and he begins to growl softly.

"Helllllpppp meeeee......."

From ahead, the sounds of metal scraping on stone grow louder and closer.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 24, 2004)

Attached is the current map.

S=Sera
D=Darius
F=Fordin
K=Kuknar
E=Elidur


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 26, 2004)

Fordin moves forward 10' along the west wall of the cavern, he looks into the widening area trying to see what is making the scraping sound.

OOC: Darkvision 60'.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 26, 2004)

Kuknar glances back at the request an tries to see in the dark.  He then continues 10' to the right and looks around in the dark.

OOC:
60' Dark vision as well.


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2004)

Darius turns, trying to determined the location of the pleas for help.  Not the first time, Darius regretted convincing Thrarn to stay behind at the inn and rest up . . . for Thrarn had the team's torches.  Sighing, Darius made his way as best as he could in the growing darkness.

"Getting too dark for me to see back here, if someone has a light," Darius said.

OOC: Lowlight vision


----------



## Mirth (Apr 30, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Darius turns, trying to determined the location of the pleas for help.  Not the first time, Darius regretted convincing Thrarn to stay behind at the inn and rest up . . . for Thrarn had the team's torches.  Sighing, Darius made his way as best as he could in the growing darkness.
> 
> "Getting too dark for me to see back here, if someone has a light," Darius said.
> 
> OOC: Lowlight vision




"I have the same problem," Elidur whispered as he moved back towards Darius. "Though my eyes are keener than any other Dorn I've met, they are no help when it comes to darkness like this. Alas, I have no torch either. I suppose we let the Dwarfkin take the lead now."

_OOC: Lowlight vision_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 1, 2004)

OOC:  We'll assume that you all took Thrarn's torches before setting out for the caves.

IC:
Fordin and Kuknar cautiously move forward to where they can see into most of the large cavern.  They are both suprised to see something, humanoid in appearance, to their left about thirty feet away.  It is crouched on the ground, savagely feeding on the body of another human-shaped form.  Blood covers the mouth and face of the feeding creature, as well as its hands and the front of its tattered shirt.  The metal scraping noise is being made by a sword sheathed at the creature's hip, scraping on the stone ground every so often as it tears into the body it feeds on.

Seconds later, just as Fordin and Kuknar finish taking in the grotesque scene, a horde of similar looking creatures burst from the shadows on the far side of the cavern, rushing towards you.  The feeding creature looks up at you and smiles, blood and bits of gore dripping from its teeth and mouth.  The creatures are obviously Fell, although of a type more advanced in decay than those previously encountered by the group.

Sera and Elidur are unable to see this scene because of their positioning, but Darius can see something moving rapidly towards the group from the dark areas of the cavern, and everyone can hear them.

The voice crying out for help has fallen silent...

OOC:
Initiative
Fordin 27
Darius 25
Elidur 19
Fell 18
Seraphina 16
Kuknar 7

New tactical map is attached.  Squares are five foot.

S=Sera
D=Darius
F=Fordin
K=Kuknar
E=Elidur
F1-F8=Fell


----------



## Mirth (May 1, 2004)

Despite the fact that he cannot see what opposes the group, he can hear it approaching. Elidur readies his shortbow and stands at his full height above the heads of his companions, aiming for the first creature he sees coming forward.


----------



## maddmic (May 2, 2004)

Seeing the fell running towards them, a savage grin creeps across Kuknar's face.  Turning to Fordin he cries out.  *"Today, we show these fowl beings what it is like to come across our clan.  I will see you on the other side cousin!"*  With that, he lets out a blood curddling scream mixed with his clans curses and battle cries.  He lifts his axe and charges the closest Fell.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2004)

*Darius Darrowdown Wood Elf Channeler 4 - 10 points remain*

Darius retrieved a torch from his pack and lit it, letting the fire catch.  To those behind him, he called out, "They come.*" He stepped to the right allowing the others behind him to get at the fell as well.

He then realized how silly what he said sounded like after the battle cry from Kuknar.

* - Trader's tongue
OOC: If the torch was already lit, then Darius will invoke mage armor on himself.


----------



## bkmanis (May 3, 2004)

With a growl of anger in his throat Fordin closes on the nearest Fell and swings with is waraxe.

OOC: Not charging.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 7, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative
Fordin 27
Darius 25
Elidur 19
Fell 18
Seraphina 16
Kuknar 7

IC:
Fordin rushes into the cavern and engages the nearest Fell, the one who was feasting when the group entered the cavern.  He swings his axe but the foul creature ducks the attack.

Darius moves five feet to his right, up against the passage wall and invokes his arcane power to protect himself from enemy attacks.

Elidur moves five feet forward up next to Darius and fires his shortbow at one of the lead Fell (F2) but misses badly, his show disappearing into the shadows behind the approaching creatures.

The Fell rush forward, four of them surrounding Fordin, three pinning Kuknar up against the wall and another engaging Elidur who still has his shortbow in his hands.  Fell1, 3, 5 and 7 all attack Fordin viciously with their fists, ragged nails and forearms.  Fell1 is the only one that connects, punching the dwarf in the face.  (OOC:  6 points of damage)

Fell2, 4 and 8 attack Kuknar in the same manner as those engaged with Fordin but only Fell4 manages a hit, slashing the dworg with ragged fingernails across his midsection.  (OOC:  5 points of damage)

Fell6 does not attack, having moved to far even for a charge.

Seraphina moves up next to Elidur and attacks the Fell threatening him with her short sword but misses.

Finding himself surrounded, Kuknar lashes out at Fell8 with his axe but fails to connect.

OOC:
Damage Totals
Fordin = 6
Kuknar = 5

New tactical map is attached. Squares are five foot.

S=Sera
D=Darius
F=Fordin
K=Kuknar
E=Elidur
F1-F8=Fell


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2004)

*Darius Darrowdown Wood Elf Channeler 4 - 8 points remain*

Darius took a step closer to Kuknar and turned at a 45 degree angle into the cave.  Darius then invoked _Burning Hands_, hoping to catch all four of the fell in the flames.

"Time to light things up," Darius commented. He almost shook himself.  _That was the second lame comment, I must be more shaken than I thought,_ Darius thought.

OOC: 5' Adjust, Invoke Burning Hands (4d4 damage, Reflex DC 15) Defensively (Concentration +7), Draw Longsword.


----------



## Mirth (May 7, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Elidur moves five feet forward up next to Darius and fires his shortbow at one of the lead Fell (F2) but misses badly, his shot disappearing into the shadows behind the approaching creatures.
> 
> The Fell rush forward ... another engaging Elidur who still has his shortbow in his hands. Seraphina moves up next to Elidur and attacks the Fell threatening him with her short sword but misses.




Elidur drops his bow quickly and attacks the Fell using his well-honed Defender abilities. His hands and feet move in a blur, trying to make contact with the rotting flesh of his enemy, awaiting the sound of snapping bone with great anticipation. _(OOC: Improved Unarmed Strike 1d6)_


----------



## maddmic (May 8, 2004)

Kuknar smiles as the enemy has come to him.  He swings at Fell 8 and will cleave should he hit and kill.


----------



## bkmanis (May 8, 2004)

Fordin continues his attack on the first Fell.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 12, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative
Fordin 27
Darius 25
Elidur 19
Fell 18
Seraphina 16
Kuknar 7

IC:
Fordin swings again at Fell1 but is frustrated and unable to hit his opponent.

Darius steps forward next to Kuknar and turns, unleashing his burning hands spell on the Fell.  Fell8 attacks as Darius is unable to cast the spell defensively but misses.  The flames jet forth from his fingertips and engulf Fell4, 6 and 8.  None of them are able to dodge and take the brunt of the magic.  The undead are charred but still standing.  (OOC:  failed Concentration check to cast defensively but AoO from Fell8 failed, 13 points of damage dealt to Fell4, 6, and 8 with none of them saving.)

Elidur lashes out at Fell6 and smashes the creature across the face, driving him to the ground, where he drops and lies still.  (OOC:  minimum damage of 5 points)

Fell2, Fell4 and Fell8 attack Kuknar nearly simultaneously.  Fell2 misses but the other two hit, claws and fists smashing into Kuknar.  (OOC:  12 points of damage total)

The other four foul Fell still standing (Fell1, 3, 5, and 7) all viciously attack Fordin but none of them hit the tough dwarf.

Sera steps in front of Elidur and attacks Fell8 but misses.

Kuknar attacks Fell8, hitting and dropping him where he stands.  He follows through to Fell4, hitting and killing him (again  ) also.

OOC:
Damage Totals
Kuknar = 17
Fordin = 6
Fell4, Fell6 and Fell8 are down.

No one else is injured.

Tactical map will be updated tomorrow but basically looks the same except for Sera and Darius moving five feet forward.


----------



## Mirth (May 12, 2004)

After felling the Fell (  ), Elidur draws his blade and moves quickly forward to help Fordin.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

*Darius Darrowdown Wood Elf Channeler 4 - 6 points remain*

Darius was pleased with the results of his attack, but upon seeing Kuknar beset upon, he remembered his calling in life.

Darius invoked his magic, summoning forth a _Cure Moderate Wounds_ to apply to his comrade, Kuknar.


----------



## bkmanis (May 13, 2004)

Fordin continues his attack, more determined to bring this creatures down.


----------



## maddmic (May 17, 2004)

Kuknar bellows out a laugh at the demise of his enemies.  He swings at Fell2 if it is still standing.  Otherwise, he charges towards his clansman and attacks the biggest threat to Fordin.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 20, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative
Fordin 27
Darius 25
Elidur 19
Fell 18
Seraphina 16
Kuknar 7

IC:
Fordin lashes out at Fell1 with his waraxe and misses again, causing him to roar in frustration.

Darius calls on his healing magic to mend the wounds Kuknar has suffered.  (OOC:  Kuknar is completely healed)

Elidur rushes forward to help Fordin, dropping his bow and pulling his bastard sword as he goes.  He slashes at Fell7 and hits, opening a wound that oozes vile yellow fluid.  (OOC:  11 points of damage)

Fell7 turns its attention to Elidur, raking at him with jagged nails but fails to hit.

Fell1, 3 and 5 all attack Fordin in a similar manner but the dwarf proves tough to hit and they all miss.

Fell2 emits an eerie howl and attacks Kuknar but misses.

Sera instructs her wogren companion to keep watch down the passage to make sure the group doesn't get attacked from behind.  She then rushes towards the embattled Fordin and attacks Fell3, hitting with her shortsword and opening a minor wound on the foul creature.  (OOC:  2 points of damage)

The laughing Kuknar swings his waraxe at Fell2 and hits, staggering the creature.  (OOC:  12 points of damage)

OOC:
Damage Totals
Fordin = 6
Fell2 = 12
Fell3 = 2
Fell4, Fell6 and Fell8 are down.

No one else is injured.

Tactical map is attached and updated.


----------



## maddmic (May 20, 2004)

Kuknar swings again hoping to take down the Fell in front of him.  Once he does this, he will move to a position from which he can charge the Fell on Fordin.


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2004)

*Darius Darrowdown Wood Elf Channeler 4 - 5 points remain*

Darius stepped to the left and again angled at a 45 degree, summoning forth the flames to burn the Fell already down and catch the one still standing.  Hopefully, the remaining fire damage on the downed felled will be sufficient to destroy them . . . or at least prevent them from even rising again.


----------



## bkmanis (May 24, 2004)

Fordin continues to swing at the foul fell.

OOC: For a change of pace Fordin will try using the sharp end of the axe against the Fell.


----------



## Mirth (May 26, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Elidur rushes forward to help Fordin, dropping his bow and pulling his bastard sword as he goes.  He slashes at Fell7 and hits, opening a wound that oozes vile yellow fluid.  (OOC:  11 points of damage). Fell7 turns its attention to Elidur, raking at him with jagged nails but fails to hit.
> 
> OOC:
> Damage Totals
> ...




_OOC: F7 is down 11 points also  _

Bending backwards, Elidur barely avoids the claw-like fingers of the wounded Fell, it's fetid breath doing more damage as it passes. Fighting back a sudden feeling of nausea, the Dorn regroups and once again swings his blade at the monster.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 28, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative
Fordin 27
Darius 25
Elidur 19
Fell 18
Seraphina 16
Kuknar 7

IC:
The frustrated Fordin twirls his axe in his hands and swings again at Fell1, this time connecting solidly.  The axe blade makes a sickening sound as it makes contact with the grayish skin of the Fell, opening a ghastly looking wound. (OOC:  12 points of damage)

Darius steps to his left and again calls on his arcane power to unleash another gout of flame.  The flames hit the Fell who are already down (Fell4, 6 and 8) but he is unable to hit Fell2 without also hitting Kuknar.  (OOC: 10 points of damage to the downed Fell)

Elidur tries to block out the smell of the creatures he is fighting and swings his bastard sword again at Fell7.  The blade smashes into the creature's stomach and it slumps to the floor.  (OOC: 8 points of damage)

Fell2 snarls and lashes out at Kuknar but stumbles forward as the dworg deftly dodges out of the way.

Fell1 turns his attention to Elidur, hissing at the Dorn and spraying him with the blood of the person he was eating when the group interrupted him.  He lunges at Elidur but the big Dorn sidesteps the blow.

Fell3 throws a forearm smash at Fordin but the dwarf blocks the blow.

Fell5 grabs Seraphina and bites her on the shoulder, causing the halfling to cry out in pain. (OOC: 5 points of damage)

Sera stabs back at Fell5 with her shortsword and strikes a glancing blow to the creature.  (OOC: 2 points of damage)

Kuknar swings his waraxe again at Fell2 but the snarling creature dodges the blow.

Thrarn regains conciousness in the mouth of the passage on the northern end of the cavern.  After a moment, he recalls that he followed Alhadrial to these caves from Arbordale, was attacked by Fell and rendered unconcious.  The last thing he remembers seeing before everything went black was one of the Fell beginning to eat the body of Alhadrial.

OOC:  I did get permission from Wil to have Alhadrial meet his end here.

Damage Totals
Fordin = 6
Seraphina = 5
Fell1 = 12
Fell2 = 12
Fell3 = 2
Fell5 = 5

Fell4, Fell6, Fell7 and Fell8 are down.

No one else is injured.

Tactical map is attached and updated.  The Fell shown in red are down and out of action.

Thrarn has an initiative total of 22 for next round.


----------



## maddmic (May 31, 2004)

Kuknar shakes his head in disgust.  *"Shifty feller aren't yah?"*  With that, he swings his axe again at Fell 2.  

OOC:
Upon dropping it, he will move towards the other grouping.  If he does not drop it, then he will say the following.

IC:
*"Darius, go help the others.  This one will not live and they need your skills more than I.*


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

*Darius Darrowdown Wood Elf Channeler 4 - 4 points remain*

Darius will move to the point just south of Seraphina, and healed Seraphina (CLW).


----------



## Mirth (Jun 1, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Elidur tries to block out the smell of the creatures he is fighting and swings his bastard sword again at the Fell [7].  The blade smashes into the creature's stomach and it slumps to the floor. Another Fell [1] turns his attention to Elidur, hissing at the Dorn and spraying him with the blood of the person he was eating when the group interrupted him.  He lunges at Elidur but the big Dorn sidesteps the blow.




A mist of blood blinds Elidur for a moment and as he wipes it from his eyes, he barely avoids the blood-soaked and ravaged hands of another Fell coming towards him. The Dorn's defensive instincts kick in, and as he moves to the side to avoid the dripping talons of his enemy, he quickly jerks his blade up towards the creature's mid-section, now exposed.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 1, 2004)

Fordin continues to swing his axe determined to destroy the Fell.


----------



## Thrarn (Jun 3, 2004)

Thrarn staggers into the large cavern to find his companions in a battle against the fell yet again.  Readying his bow, he quickly moves forward to get a better shot at the foul monsters.  Drawing back his bow, he takes careful aim on one of the fell and releases the arrow.

*
OOC: Move a close as possible to Fell3 without taking any AoO and then fire.  
Mighty Composite Longbow(+2 STR Bonus) / +8 ranged / 1d8+2 / X3 critical  
+8 bonus includes Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot and Weapon Focus*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 3, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative
Fordin 27
Darius 25
Thrarn 22
Elidur 19
Fell 18
Seraphina 16
Kuknar 7

IC:
Bolstered by his recent success, Fordin again hits Fell1 with his axe, driving the creature to the ground where it lies still.  (OOC:  12 points of damage)

Darius moves to where Seraphina is engaged in battle and heals her with a cure light wounds spell.  (OOC:  12 points of damage healed, easily bringing her back to full hit points)

Thrarn rushes out of the cavern passage and closes to within ten feet of Fell3, launching an arrow at the creature and hitting it in the throat.  The creature staggers but remains standing.  (OOC: 7 points of damage)

With Fell1 and Fell7 now out of the fight, Elidur is forced to step over the body of Fell7 to get to Fell5.  He swings his bastard sword and the blade slices deep, catching the creature in the stomach.  It drops to the ground, sliding off his blade on the way down and stops moving.  (OOC:  14 points of damage)

Fell2 lunges at Kuknar and barely misses raking the dworg with ragged nails.

Fell3 throws a punch at Seraphina but the little halfling dodges the blow easily.

Sera stabs at Fell3 with her shortsword but the creature ducks the blow.

Kuknar finds himself in the same boat as Fordin was earlier.  He again swings the heavy dwarven waraxe and again the nimble Fell2 sidesteps the blow.

OOC: I did get permission from Wil to have Alhadrial meet his end here.

Damage Totals
Fordin = 6
Fell2 = 12
Fell3 = 9

Fell1, Fell4, Fell5, Fell6, Fell7 and Fell8 are down.

No one else is injured.

Tactical map is attached and updated. The Fell shown in red are down and out of action.


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2004)

*Darius Darrowdown Wood Elf Channeler 4 - 5 points remain*

Darius stood ready to help anyone in peril, either with healing or with a jab of his sword.  He kept alert for any other potential trouble.

OOC: Hold, heal or attack if needed.  If nothing, then full round spot check to look for trouble.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 3, 2004)

Fordin turns and swings at the last Fell standing near him (F3).


----------



## Thrarn (Jun 4, 2004)

With lightning speed, Tharn steps forward and fires one arrow after another into the fell standing between him and Fordin.

*
OOC: Use rapid shot on Fell3.  Should it fall before Tharns attack then will move closer to Fell2 and fire at it.
Mighty Composite Longbow(+2 STR Bonus) / +8 ranged / 1d8+2 / X3 critical
Assuming Thrarn gets the +2 flank bonus, the +8 is his RaB with all bonuses/feats/penalties included.*


----------



## Mirth (Jun 4, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> With Fell1 and Fell7 now out of the fight, Elidur is forced to step over the body of Fell7 to get to Fell5.  He swings his bastard sword and the blade slices deep, catching the creature in the stomach.  It drops to the ground, sliding off his blade on the way down and stops moving.




Looking up, Elidur catches sight of Thrarn aiming his bow into melee. For a moment, the Dorn fears that Thrarn has become Fell as well, but when the arrow flies into a fiend's throat, he smiles. Then he remembers his friend Alhadrial and calls out to Thrarn, [Erenlander]"The elf! Is he with you?!?"[/Erenlander]

_OOC: If Fordin becomes overwhelmed, Elidur will join in. However, his main concern now is rescuing Alhadrial._


----------



## maddmic (Jun 6, 2004)

Kuknar's lust for battle seems to be subsiding in his inability to hit his target.  Gripping his axe with more determination, he swings at the Fell again.


----------



## Thrarn (Jun 9, 2004)

“Alhadrial has fallen,” Thrarn shouts back at Elidur in between reloading his bow.  “There was nothing I could do.”


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 9, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative
Fordin 27
Darius 25
Thrarn 22
Elidur 19
Fell 18
Seraphina 16
Kuknar 7

IC:
Fordin turns his attention to Fell3, attacking the creature with his waraxe.  He strikes a mighty blow, nearly cleaving the creature in two.  It falls to the floor lifelessly.  (OOC:  11 points of damage)

Seeing that his services are not needed at the moment, Darius takes a moment to look around and it is then that he notices the half-eaten body of Alhadrial lying nearby.  The first Fell spotted in the cavern was feasting on it.

With the Fell between him and Fordin no longer moving, Thrarn turns his attention to Fell2 that is engaged in melee with Kuknar and fires.  He needs only one arrow to drop the foul creature where he stands.  (OOC:  7 points of damage)

The echoing sounds of battle fade in the cavern interior as the last of the Fell goes down.  Elidur spots Alhadrial's body a few feet away from him, horrified to find him half eaten, large chunks of flesh and muscle missing from his torso and legs.


OOC:
Fordin is down 6 hit points and no one else in the group is injured.


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2004)

*Darius Darrowdown Wood Elf Channeler 4*

Darius rushed over to Alhadriel's body, checking beyond hope that there still might be life.  When there wasn't , he softly spoke a few words in prayer over his body, then rose.

"Everyone alright?" he asked, his need to help others overcoming his revulsion over the death of his friend.

"It's good to see you back among us, Thrarn," Darius added, "I was worried about you."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 9, 2004)

Kuknar, disgusted with his inability to hit the elusive fell, strides past the assembling group to the opening on the other side of the cavern.  He peers into the darkness to see if their combat has alerted anything else as to their location.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 10, 2004)

Fordin joins Kuknar at the cavern opening to make sure there is no other enemy waiting for them.


----------



## Thrarn (Jun 11, 2004)

*He was a good man*

“It is good to see you too Darius, even as ugly as you are,” he says with the best grin he can muster, given the circumstances.  Kneeling down beside Alhadriel, Thrarn runs his hand over his fallen companions face, shutting Alhadriel eyes from their eternal stare.  “We must dispose of his body so that he does not rise again to become our enemy.  He was a good man and would have difficulties putting an arrow in his head,” he says in a cold almost emotionless tone.


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2004)

*Darius Darrowdown Wood Elf Channeler 4*



			
				Thrarn said:
			
		

> “We must dispose of his body so that he does not rise again to become our enemy.  He was a good man and would have difficulties putting an arrow in his head,” he says in a cold almost emotionless tone.




"I will tend to his body," Darius stated, sadly, "it's the least I can do."

Darius searched his body for any items of note, a single tear dropping down the side of his face at the task before him.  Items of a personal nature, Darius will retain and hope to deliver to any family or friends of Alhadriel.  Other equipment he will set aside for the others to use.  When he is finished, Darius said a few more words over Alhadriel's body, then invoked his magic once more to burn the body.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 15, 2004)

_OOC: Sorry to have to do this, but I've got to put all of my PbP gaming on hold for awhile. I'm finally going to finish my Master's degree in Literature this summer after putting it off for 6 years (while owning my own business). I only have the thesis to complete, so I'm going to concentrate on that full-time until it is due in late July. Feel free to autopilot my character or take him out of the game completely. I'll check back in August to see what's going on. You may still see me cruising the boards a tiny bit in the meantime, but I doubt it. I just don't want to hold up any of the games by not being able to keep up a post count (as has been the case for the last week or so). I've really enjoyed all of my PbP games and I hope to rejoin as many as I can in August. Until then, have a blast! Feel free to contact me, if you want or need to. - Thanks, Jay/Mirth - mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 19, 2004)

OOC:  Unfortunately I think it is time to end this game.  With Mirth's departure, we are left with only four players, and only three of those from the original group.  Since this game started, we've lost a large number of players and the constant shuffle of trying to bring in new characters to replace the ones that have disappeared is getting tiresome and causing me to lose focus on my original campaign ideas.  Thanks to everyone for playing.

Toric


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2004)

OOC: Thanks for running Toric - you ran a great game . . . I'm truly sorry to see it go.

Keia


----------

